# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 4: SOS! 23 chat(on)s dont qq grosses urgences & anciens  AVT JEU 26/01 (RP)!

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)_

Voici la liste des chats restants (liste de la semaine qui vient de se terminer). 
Ils ne sont "que" 3, mais les semaines sont bien trop fournies ces dernier temps pour garantir qu'ils soient reportés sur les nouvelles listes de samedi.
Nous aurons des chats comme à chaque fois, au moins une dizaine voire une vingtaine (ou plus) de chats, donc si ceux-là pouvaient encore être sortis avant, ce serait parfait. 

 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*1) femelle adulte noire, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+
*
*****

3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif

**
****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*REPORT DES DONS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE POUER CEUX QUI NE SONT PAS SORTIS

**
30 (TROCA) pour le 3* *avec reçu
**30 (vhak) pour le 3** avec reçu
20 ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3* *avec reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL : 80 EUROS

Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## Alicelovespets

Le 23 est devenu le 3 je crois

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact merci je modifie

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Arf je me sens impuissante là pour ce mois-ci je ne peux absolument plus faire de dons.

Il n'en reste peut-être que 3 pour le moment mais ils vont être vite noyés dans la masse en début de semaine. Donc s'il y a des donateurs, des FA, des co-voitureurs ou des associations pour les sortir ça serait génial.
S'il vous plaît aidez-les ça fait un moment qu'ils attendent :: 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le système de Famille d'accueil :
*Etre Famille d'Accueil qu'est ce que ça implique ? (suivez le lien)*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-durée-recherchées-sur-la-RP-au-delà-topic-permanent?p=923736#post923736

----------


## lynt

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- MARDI 24/01 : Paris -> La Rochelle (Surgères - 17) en train par francinette
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*

- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances.
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we


_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

- La Maison de Cannel : (Lyon 69) transit
- Gaston : (Arpajon 91) FA de quarantaine pour un chat


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

Il leur faut des FA de quarantaine, longue durée... Sans ça, elles ne peuvent rien ! Les dons sont également essentiels pour leur permettre de prendre en charge les minous.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Personne pour ces 3 minous qui ont vu leur copain partir ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour les co-voit IDF on peut m'ajouter en transport en commun :
- Alexiel-chan : Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine. 

Faut que j'essaye de passer chez Ikea récupérer des sacs parce que là il ne m'en reste plus qu'un et il m'est très pratique pour emmener les chats que j'ai en FA chez le veto.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mise à jour complète des 3 pages 






> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
> _
> - MARDI 24/01 : Paris -> La Rochelle (Surgères - 17) en train par francinette
> - MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
> - MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
> - SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
> - SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
> - SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
> - DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
> ...

----------


## Alicelovespets

*Si vous pouvez les aider, n'hésitez pas, n'attendez pas, proposez vous !!!!!
Besoin urgent de familles d'accueil et de dons pour ces trois chats qui ont vu leurs copains partir et se demandent pourquoi eux n'ont pas été choisi !!! 

CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com**
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Demain ils seront noyes par la nouvelle liste et donc peu de chance qu'on les remarque..........il reste 24h pour les sortir !

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## sab_

Je donne 20 euros, si possible avec un reçu, sinon pas grave. Et je n'ai pas toujours le temps de le repréciser, mais je fais tous les jours  de la semaine maintenon (28)  la défense (92) en train et dc le trajet inverse, si cela peut aider à sortir ces minous...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Sab_ je rajoute votre don et le trajet au récap.

----------


## fina_flora

- fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)

je te laisses réediter le récap des covoiturage Chatperlipopette

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est fait !

----------


## TROCA

J'ajoute un nouveau don de 20€ pour l'ensemble des 3 chats restants. Il faut qu'ils sortent comme leurs copains de galère ! *QUI SUIT ?*
 *REPORT DES DONS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE POUER CEUX QUI NE SONT PAS SORTIS

**
50€ (TROCA) dont 30€ pour le 3* *avec reçu
**30€ (vhak) pour le 3** avec reçu
20€ ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3* *avec reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL : 100 EUROS

Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## chatperlipopette

MERCI TROCA

 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+
*
*****

3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif

*

----------


## SarahC

Rien n'a bougé, d'un poil, d'un iota, d'un grain de sable....

Ceux qui ne passent pas le cap de la semaine ont la chance de ne pas mourir de suite....

Mais deviennent invisibles.... Pour souvent, mourir avant la nouvelle liste...

Croisons les doigts, ils passeront peut être ce cap, mais ne passeront pas des semaines sur ces listes-là!

Souvenez vous, la semaine passée, un rhume, et hop! Et dans la promiscuité, tout va plus vite!

----------


## lynt

Je trouve vraiment nase qu'on ne trouve toujours des solutions qu'à la dernière minute en fin de semaine (quand on en trouve !). C'est MAINTENANT qu'il faut faire quelque chose pour ces chats si on veut qu'ils survivent parce que personne ne peut dire combien de jours (s'ils s'agit de jours, je vais la faire optimiste) il leur reste encore à vivre !! Est-ce que quelqu'un svp peut proposer quelque chose ? Ça ne sert à rien d'attendre que quelqu'un d'autre se propose à sa place, les propositions sont si rares ces temps-ci qu'il n'y a pas de suspense, ce serait soi... ou personne. Et on sait comment ça se termine. Alors svp, on est pour beaucoup blindés archi pris à la gorge, si quelqu'un ici peut faire quelque chose, qu'il propose, ayez pitié de ces chats qui ne demandent qu'à sortir de leur cage et devenir de bons gros chats de salon  ::   ::   :: .

Et on l'a vu encore cette semaine, ce n'est pas parce qu'un chat n'est apparu que la semaine dernière sur les listes qu'il n'est pas à la fourrière depuis un mois ou deux (imaginez-vous à leur place !). Quand ils apparaissent sur les listes c'est mauvais signe pour eux, c'est leur dernière chance... PITIE pour ces trois chats !  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Chatperlipopette, pourrais-tu rajouter au récap covoit : 
- Lilly1982 : Paris -> Colombes en RER vendredi soir

D'avance merci.

----------


## Muriel P

Oui, rien ne bouge  ::   Du coup, je me propose pour un de ces chats (je pensais en particuliers au petit noir n°3, mais ça peut être n'importe lequel, il faut qu'on les sorte TOUS SVP !!!)
Je ne peux par contre pas assurer la quarantaine. Une asso pourrait-elle me suivre ?

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, rien ne bouge   Du coup, je me propose pour un de ces chats (je pensais en particuliers au petit noir n°3, mais ça peut être n'importe lequel, il faut qu'on les sorte TOUS SVP !!!)
> Je ne peux par contre pas assurer la quarantaine. Une asso pourrait-elle me suivre ?


En longue durée? As-tu encore un chat à récup? Une grise, je crois? C'est à la place, ou en plus? C'est gérable? 
Merci encore!

----------


## Muriel P

Oui, j'ai la "vieille" minette Griselda sous La Patte de l'Espoir qui doit arriver prochainement (je pense qu'on lance la recherche de covoit maintenant qu'elle va bien), mais c'est tout à fait gérable, pas de problème  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Oui, j'ai la "vieille" minette Griselda sous La Patte de l'Espoir qui doit arriver prochainement (je pense qu'on lance la recherche de covoit maintenant qu'elle va bien), mais c'est tout à fait gérable, pas de problème


EDIT : oui, en longue durée, j'avais oublié de répondre !

----------


## lynt

Merci Muriel, tu es l'exemple même de la personne archi blindée prise à la gorge, svp il faudra d'autres propositions, d'autres personnes, on ne peut pas toujours compter sur les mêmes, même la meilleure volonté ne pourra pas toujours pousser les murs davantage...  ::   :: 

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

- La Maison de Cannel : (Lyon 69) transit
- Gaston : (Arpajon 91) FA de quarantaine pour un chat
- Muriel P : (13) FA longue durée pour un ancien (le n°3 ou n'importe) ; manque FA de quarantaine et assoc 


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

Il leur faut des FA de quarantaine, longue durée... Sans ça, elles ne peuvent rien ! Les dons sont également essentiels pour leur permettre de prendre en charge les minous.*

----------


## TROCA

> Oui, rien ne bouge   Du coup, je me propose pour un de ces chats (je pensais en particuliers au petit noir n°3, mais ça peut être n'importe lequel, il faut qu'on les sorte TOUS SVP !!!)
> Je ne peux par contre pas assurer la quarantaine. Une asso pourrait-elle me suivre ?


Merci Muriel pour ce petit bout . Il a 60 de dons, une FA longue durée (Muriel P). Il lui manque une association et une FA quarantaine. Qui lui donnera sa chance en se proposant pour faire aboutir ce début de piste ?
 ::  ::  :: pour lui et pour les 2 autres (ex 15 et 16 qui on vu sortir tous leus copains et ne comprennent pas pourquoi on les abandonne. Regardez les photos des derniers sortis et vous verrez qu'ils valent tous bien les efforts faits pour les sortir de galère ! 
Je rajoute 20 pour les 1 et 2 qui n'ont toujours rien 
RECAP  DONS

70 (TROCA) dont 30 pour le 3 (report) +20 pour les 1 et 2  avec reçu
30 (vhak) pour le 3 (report) avec reçu
20 ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report) avec reçu si possible

*TOTAL : 120 EUROS** 
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## banzai

gaston pourrait faire la quarantaine avant de passer chez muriel manque plus qu'une assoc

----------


## lynt

J'imagine que ça se discute en mp, mieux vaut avoir trop de propositions que pas assez de toute façon. FA quarantaine, longue durée, transit, temporaires ces chats ont besoin de vous  :: .

----------


## TROCA

J'en appelle à tous ceux qui lisent ce post et qui n'ont pas encore proposé : *UN ACCUEIL* quarantaine ou longue durée, *UN DON* (5€+5€+5€) pour motiver une association à prendre en charge ces 3 chats.
*ILS DOIVENT SORTIR* et pour cela il faut se manifester *MAINTENANT*. Pour eux chaque miniute compte car *ils ont RV avec la mort.* Alors *OFFREZ- LEUR LA VIE* en proposant quelque chose , ce que vous pouvez.

----------


## cergy952

co-voiturage IDF en voiture 
samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01  
RP vers depts 27, 76, 60 (voire 14)
2 caisses (dont 1 grande)

----------


## banzai

si aucune propsition d'assoc , ça sert à quoi les propositions F.A c'est un ensemble qui doit se motivé 
le seul qui fonctionne bien c'est les covoiturage et dons qui s'épuisent

----------


## TROCA

La minette n°1 est une gentille juste timide ; elle est jeune et pas signalée malade . Qui lui donnera sa chance ? Souvenez-vous des minettes noires sorties la semaine dernière (Heidi et Lisou ).
Qui la sortira de là ? Qui fera un don complémentaire pour eux afin qu'ils aient tous les 3 les mêmes chances de motiver une association pour les sortir ? Il reste peu de temps pour les sauver. Pitié pour eux !

----------


## lynt

Les propositions de FA servent à ce que les assoc qui ne se manifestent pas sur le topic contactent soschatsnac@gmail.com pour voir ce qu'il est possible d'envisager avec les FA potentielles. Ce n'est finalement pas grave que les assoc ne se proposent pas sur le topic, pareil pour les FA, l'important c'est qu'elles le fassent sur soschatsnac@gmail.com

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mise à jour complète des 3 pages 




*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- MARDI 24/01 : Paris -> La Rochelle (Surgères - 17) en train par francinette
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- Samedi 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand


*COVOIT REGULIERS*
- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par*stephaner60@hotmail.fr* (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF*

- Lilly1982 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box). Possibilité de faire un peu de banlieue selon l'état de mes finances.
- Callie92 : Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (1 sac IKEA et 0 box). Disponible mercredi jeudi toute la journée, certains soirs et certains we
- Alexiel-chan : Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine
- - fina_flora dispo samedi matin pour la sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)
- Lilly1982 : Paris/Colombes en RER vendredi soir.
- cergy952 : RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 ( 2 caisses dont 1 grande )




_+ Sacs Ikéa (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : Co92 (20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, contacter Shany si besoin), gueguee (21 sacs), banzai (1), bbpo (2 sacs ikea + 1 caisse)__


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01* 
> 
> 
> *1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*
> 
> *2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
> *FIV+
> *
> *****
> ...


N'attendez plus !!!!!!!

----------


## TROCA

*Une association pour sortir le petit malou n°3 : il a des dons, une Fa quarantaine (Gaston), une FA longue durée (Muriel P)
Alors on ne va pas le laisser sur le bord de la route !
Pour les 2 autres il y a des dons (pas assez) et il manque une association, un accueil quarantaine et longue durée.
On ne va pas les abandonner*.*
 NE LES ABANDONNONS ! PAS NOUS SOMMES LEUR ULTIME CHANCE* !

----------


## TROCA

RECAP  DONS

*70€ (TROCA)* dont 30€ pour le 3 (report) +20€ pour les 1 et 2* avec reçu
30€ (vhak)* pour le 3 (report)* avec reçu
20€ ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30€ (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue  pour les 1 et 2* avec reçu*
*
TOTAL : 150 EUROS** 
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## banzai

> *une association pour sortir le petit malou n°3 : Il a des dons, une fa quarantaine (gaston), une fa longue durée (muriel p)
> alors on ne va pas le laisser sur le bord de la route !
> Pour les 2 autres il y a des dons (pas assez) et il manque une association, un accueil quarantaine et longue durée.
> On ne va pas les abandonner*.*
> ne les abandonnons ! Pas nous sommes leur ultime chance* !


c'est bien ce que je disais !!!! Il manque quoi la pour le 3 ??

----------


## vhak

> c'est bien ce que je disais !!!! Il manque quoi la pour le 3 ??



Le *3* a juste *besoin d'une association* pour le sortir de cet enfer !!!! Quelle association le sort ?????

----------


## banzai

Ce n'est finalement pas grave que les assoc ne se proposent pas sur le topic, pareil pour les FA, l'important c'est qu'elles le fassent sur soschatsnac@gmail.com

----------


## invite 17

samedi je fais Paris -----> Saintes en voiture. pour l'instant je n'ais qu'une petite chienne a redescendre a st andre de cubzac (33) pas de frais a prévoir, j'ai fais le voyage pour moi, donc si cela peut aider ...........je prend la A 10.

----------


## banzai

::  merçi

----------


## chatperlipopette

> samedi je fais Paris -----> Saintes en voiture. pour l'instant je n'ais qu'une petite chienne a redescendre a st andre de cubzac (33) pas de frais a prévoir, j'ai fais le voyage pour moi, donc si cela peut aider ...........je prend la A 10.



Rajouté dans les recap

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Le 11/02 je fais l'aller retour caen - paris. Il y a un le havre - paris qui se fera le même jour.

----------


## Muriel P

Sérieusement, plus personne ne peut se proposer en FA pour ceux qui restent ??????? Il y a une jeune minette gentille et un rouquin timidou, qui peut faire quelque chose pour eux ???  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Personne, vraiment personne ne peut rien proposer :: 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## La Rainette

*J'espère que ces trois chats seront encore parmi la liste qd je pourrai me reconnecter en rentrant du travail... En revanche, j'espère qu'ils auront une solution !!!*

----------


## Lilly1982

Pour l'instant, il n'y a "que" 3 chats!!!
La sinistre liste va malheureusement s'allonger dans la journée. Vaut-il mieux être submergé par les chats de la liste qui arrive? ou bien tenter de sauver ces 3 là qui se perdront dans la masse sinon?


Être FA, c'est quoi?

J'ai eu ma première vraie expérience de Famille d'Accueil ce week end. Et bien je peux vous dire qu'il n'y a rien d'insurmontable. ça ne prend pas beaucoup de temps et les petites perles qu'on accueille se montrent d'une telle gratitude que, franchement, ça coûte rien d'essayer  :: . Ces chats sont des concentrés d'amour. Je suis une débutante dans la PA, là j'ai mon 2ème chat en accueil toute la semaine. C'est un pépère qui est resté plus de 2 mois en cage en fourrière et, malgré cela, c'est une crème  :: . Pensez au bien que vous ferez à ces chats, et au bien que vous vous ferez à vous même. De les voir prendre confiance en vous, de vous montrer qu'il vous remercie juste par un faible début de ronronnement, vous allez vous sentir utile, fier de vous. ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Lilly pour ce témoignage d'une novice. J'espère que cela incitera d'autres novices à se lancer. Quelqu'un pourrait-il mettre le lien vers les photos des chats de la semaine dernière qui sont sortis ce WE. Les 3 chats à sauver font partie des mêmes listes. Regardez les photos des sortis d'affaire de la semaine dernière. Ce sont les mêmes avec la même peur dans le regard et le même espoir. Alors pourquoi pas eux? *ILS COMPTENT SUR VOUS TOUS POUR LES SORTIR DE LA* ! Alors encore un petit effort pour eux.
*TOUS ENSEMBLE* encore une fois défions la mort programmée ! Le combat *POUR LA VIE* qu'elle soit humaine ou animale n'est-il pas le seul qui vaille la peine ?

----------


## SarahC

*Qui prend le relais sur "mes" SOS qui ne sont pas les "miens" cette semaine ? 
*

----------


## Muriel P

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41056-SEM-3-SOS!-22-chats-dt-6-chatons-qq-anciens-AVT-JEU-19-01!-%28RP%29/page38 et pages suivantes pour les photos des loulous sortis samedi... 
Voyez leurs bouilles, leurs yeux... Qu'est-ce qu'ils ont de moins les derniers de cette liste pour que personne ne se penche sur leur sort ? S'il vous plaît !  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Il faut une association pour que le petit malou noir (le 3 ex 23)* puisse sortir. Il ne lui manque que cela. Il a des dons (60€), une FA quarantaine (Gaston) et une FA longue durée (Muriel P).
Il est *le dernier de sa liste* à ne pas être sorti la semaine dernière. Tous sont sortis même la petite 25. Alors par pitié ne le laissez pas en rade. Lui aussi a le droit de vivre !  *UNE ASSOCIATION POUR LUI VITE !*

----------


## banzai

*Qui prend le relais sur "mes" SOS qui ne sont pas les "miens" cette semaine ? 
*
personne aura la niaque comme toi ,je le crains 
la preuve ont est meme pas fichu de trouver une assoc pour le 3

----------


## SarahC

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide car vais avoir moins de temps pr raisons personnelles dans les prochaines semaines, donc même si ce n'est que temporaire, il faut impérativement un relais, mes projets privés et pro vont me prendre bcp de temps, au moins pendant le mois à venir, et les chats ne doivent pas subir mon absence, et cette dernière ne doit pas être le motif pour ne pas les aider par ailleurs. Je ne suis pas seule à pouvoir gérer ces SOS là, et si physiquement et "virtuellement" je suis moins là, je ne peux pas me dire que, parce que je n'ai pas le choix (et que je dois me l'imposer pr avancer) ils en pâtiront. 
Dc comme les semaines précédentes, toute aide sera la bienvenue. Il ne s'agit pas de tt faire à ma place mais que chacun fasse au mieux. Et là, je n'ai plus le choix, dc si je ne suis pas là, je ne suis pas là.
Et de fait, il faut des relais, à tout niveau. Merci par avance.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben il me semble qu on a deja commencer pour le relais. moi j ai la liste d un endroit je pourrais la mettre quand elle tombera.

----------


## banzai

moi je booste les urgences
là ont a vraiment besoin d'une assoc pour sortir le 3 car don, F.A quarantaine et F.ALD ::

----------


## Muriel P

:: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01*  :: 


*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+
*
*****

3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
*_Piste en cours, en attende de confirmation FA quarantaine, et recherche asso ! 
A des dons et une prise en charge pour les rappels de vaccinations !!_

----------


## SarahC

> Ben il me semble qu on a deja commencer pour le relais. moi j ai la liste d un endroit je pourrais la mettre quand elle tombera.


A terme j'entends en fait ne plus gérer du tout, et parfois ne plus intervenir du tout, donc je préfère viser "large".

----------


## fina_flora

> Ben il me semble qu on a deja commencer pour le relais. moi j ai la liste d un endroit je pourrais la mettre quand elle tombera.


*​c'est le même endroit que cyrano ou c'est l'autre?*

----------


## SarahC

On va voir si on a qqn pr l'endroit 1, l'endroit 2, Chatperlipopette et Calymone l'auront.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Aucune association ne peux couvrir le 3 ??? Il a des FAs et des dons !!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Il faut surtout que l'on sache s'ils sont encore là.
Je tente un coup de tél à un contact, car ce jour, si cela devait être le dernier, ...
Bref, nous saurons en soirée, au maximum, je l'espère.

----------


## cyrano

> *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 24/01* 
> 
> 
> *1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*
> 
> *2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
> *FIV+
> *
> *****
> ...




*voici la suite de la liste pour la fourriére n°1*

 :: *chats à reserver avant le jeudi 26/01*  :: 


*4- femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5- femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6- male 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

7- femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide

8- femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

9- femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide*
*les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit* 

*10- femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11- male 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blc, très sociable
      sont ensemble*

*12- male 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blc, très sociable / fiv +
   soigné pour diarrhées mais pas de typhus*

----------


## lynt

Les deux anciens de cet endroit ne sont plus là donc...

----------


## cyrano

*vite si quelqu'un pouvait changer le titre !!!*

----------


## cyrano

> Les deux anciens de cet endroit ne sont plus là donc...


les deux anciens sont toujours là ce sont les n° 1 et 2

----------


## Muriel P

J'ai confirmation de gaston qui peut faire la quarantaine pour le n°3. 
Que se passe-t-il pour les 1 et 2 ? J'espère qu'ils sont toujours là ! lynt, as-tu eu une info de la fourrière ?

----------


## cyrano

> les deux anciens sont toujours là ce sont les n° 1 et 2



*oui oui toujours là* !!!!!

----------


## lynt

Ah mince je croyais que c'était toute la liste de l'endroit 1. Peut-être recoller les chats 1 et 2 à la liste ?

----------


## cyrano

*voici  la liste pour la fourriére n°1*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 

*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif /**FIV+*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le jeudi 26/01*  :: 


*4- femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5- femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6- male 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

7- femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide

8- femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

9- femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide*
*les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit* 

*10- femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11- male 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blc, très sociable
      sont ensemble*

*12- male 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blc, très sociable /**FIV+**
soigné pour diarrhées mais pas de typhus*



*voici  la liste pour la fourriére n°2*

 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 


*3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
*_Piste en cours, en attende de confirmation FA quarantaine, et recherche asso ! 
A des dons et une prise en charge pour les rappels de vaccinations !!_

----------


## SarahC

Ai changé le titre, on changera le texte ou sa mise en forme en fonction de la nouvelle liste, si le numéro 3 est encore là, ou pas.

----------


## vhak

> Ai changé le titre, on changera le texte ou sa mise en forme en fonction de la nouvelle liste, si le numéro 3 est encore là, ou pas.


Bonne question

Pouvez vous me confirmer que la chose qui manque au 3 est une asso svp ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Bonne question
> 
> Pouvez vous me confirmer que la chose qui manque au 3 est une asso svp ?


Oui, c'est bien ça, gaston ferait la quarantaine, et moi la FA longue durée !

----------


## chatperlipopette

La suite de la liste arrive........

----------


## chatperlipopette

*voici la liste pour la fourriére n°1*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 

*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif /**FIV+*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le jeudi 26/01*  :: 


*4- femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5- femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6- male 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

7- femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide

8- femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

9- femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide*
*les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit* 

*10- femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11- male 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blc, très sociable
sont ensemble*

*12- male 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blc, très sociable /**FIV+**
soigné pour diarrhées mais pas de typhus*



*voici la liste pour la fourriére n°2*

 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 


*13) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif* *EX Numéro 3 de la semaine passée il est toujours là !
*_Piste en cours, en attende de confirmation FA quarantaine, et recherche asso ! 
A des dons et une prise en charge pour les rappels de vaccinations !!_ 

 :: *chats à réserver avant le jeudi 26/01* :: 




*14 ) Mâle 3 mois Brun tabby/Blanc Timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important 


15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important 

16 ) Femelle 1 an Brun tabby sociable ++
Coryza

17 ) Mâle 3 ans Gris tabby/Blanc Timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) Femelle 1 an Noire et blanche Timidou mais sociable

19 ) Femelle 7 mois Noire et blanche Timidou mais sociable

20 ) Mâle 1 an Bleu Timidou mais sociable

21 ) Mâle 8 ans Noir Sociable +++
 Grosse urgence pour lui : Anorexie/PUPD ( syndrome du chat qui boit bcp ) PAS BESOIN D'EN DIRE PLUS : 8 ANS + NOIR + ANOREXIE 

22 ) Femelle 4 mois Noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important 

23 ) Femelle 10 mois Brun tabby Timidou mais sociable 
 Coryza important + perte de l'appétit*

----------


## chatperlipopette

RECAP DONS

*70€ (TROCA)* dont 30€ pour le 13 (report) +20€ pour les 1 et 2* avec reçu
30€ (vhak)* pour le 13 (report)* avec reçu
20€ ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 13 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30€ (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2* avec reçu*
*
TOTAL : 150 EUROS* *
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## chatperlipopette

6/7/8 et 9 viennent du même endroit certes mais sont ils ensemble dans la même cage ?

----------


## La Rainette

> 6/7/8 et 9 viennent du même endroit certes mais sont ils ensemble dans la même cage ?


ils sont probablement 2 par 2 car les cages st trop petites pr accueillir 4 chats de 4/5 mois

----------


## BBJPDS

> *Une association pour sortir le petit malou n°3 : il a des dons, une Fa quarantaine (Gaston), une FA longue durée (Muriel P)
> Alors on ne va pas le laisser sur le bord de la route !
> Pour les 2 autres il y a des dons (pas assez) et il manque une association, un accueil quarantaine et longue durée.
> On ne va pas les abandonner*.*
>  NE LES ABANDONNONS ! PAS NOUS SOMMES LEUR ULTIME CHANCE* !





> c'est bien ce que je disais !!!! Il manque quoi la pour le 3 ??


Je passe en coup de vent suite à sos de Fréd (je ne sais plus son pseudo rescue, bref) : *OK pour couvrir le 3 (sortie sous Kabouli Kats)*, (celui qui est devenu n°23 de la liste de cette semaine, donc, c'est ça?)

Juste à voir avec toi, Muriel P., si tu peux le garder jusqu'à adoption et... gérer son adoption, bref on en parle ensemble, et puis : as-tu un véto qui pratique les tarifs assoc ? Je crois que tu as mon tel mais je te le redonne en mp. Et puis si Ok pour organisation co-voit jusque chez Gaston, puis relais jusque Muriel P. (désolée de ne pas pouvoir être plus "agissante", c'est que je suis sur le 79 et que j''y mets tout mon pauvre temps dispo)...Bisous au 3, aux autres et à toutes celles et ceux qui leur veulent du bien.

----------


## Muriel P

> Je passe en coup de vent suite à sos de Fréd (je ne sais plus son pseudo rescue, bref) : *OK pour couvrir le 3 (sortie sous Kabouli Kats)*, (celui qui est devenu n°23 de la liste de cette semaine, donc, c'est ça?)
> 
> Juste à voir avec toi, Muriel P., si tu peux le garder jusqu'à adoption et... gérer son adoption, bref on en parle ensemble, et puis : as-tu un véto qui pratique les tarifs assoc ? Je crois que tu as mon tel mais je te le redonne en mp. Et puis si Ok pour organisation co-voit jusque chez Gaston, puis relais jusque Muriel P. (désolée de ne pas pouvoir être plus "agissante", c'est que je suis sur le 79 et que j''y mets tout mon pauvre temps dispo)...Bisous au 3, aux autres et à toutes celles et ceux qui leur veulent du bien.


Magnifique !!! Merci mille fois !!! Oui, je garde le petit loup jusqu'à adoption et j'ai un véto qui pratique les tarifs assocs. On voit les détails en MP ou par tél !  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*23 chats dont des malades, des petits, des fiv et des anciens à sortir en urgence
Tous sont de juste un peu timides à trés sociables
**FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONNATTEURS
NE LES LAISSEZ PAS MOURIR
MANIFESTEZ VOUS; TOUT LE MONDE PEUT AIDER A LES SAUVER
*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *Quelqu'un peut-il créer une bannière SVP pour qu'on puisse TOUCHER un peu plus de monde*  ::  *M E R C I*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- Samedi 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
- SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris -> Caen par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare 19h52, arrivée Caen 22h17)
- SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris-> Le Havre par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare vers 20h, arrivée Le Havre vers 22h) 



*COVOIT REGULIERS*
- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par*stephaner60@hotmail.fr* (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *vers 18h00* *Paris gare d'Austerlitz -> Viroflay RER C* parLilly1982 
- *JEUDI 26/01:* *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *VENDREDI 27/01*: *Paris en transports la journée* (banlieue selon finances) *et trajet vers Colombes 92 (arrivée Colombes prévue à 20h)* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- *SAMEDI 28/01 LE MATIN:* *sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles* par fina_flora (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)* *** valable aussi Lundi OU mardi ****
- *SAMEDI 28/01:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture* samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- *DIMANCHE 29/01:* *Paris/banlieue en transports* (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) par Alexiel-chan
- *DIMANCHE 29/01**:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 )* par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)


- Callie92 : . Disponible certains soirs et certains we pour Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)
- Alexiel-chan : Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine pour Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) *


**+ SACS IKEA*_ (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : 

- 20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, par Co92 (contacter Shany si besoin), 
- 21 sacs par gueguee 
- 1 par banzai 
- 2 par bbpo + 1 caisse
- 3 par_ _lexiekiwi + 4 caisses


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## Calymone

*21 ) Mâle 8 ans Noir Sociable +++
* *Grosse urgence pour lui : Anorexie/PUPD ( syndrome du chat qui boit bcp ) 
PAS BESOIN D'EN DIRE PLUS : 8 ANS + NOIR + ANOREXIE* 


Je peux le sortir sous Handi'cats et le prendre à la maison en FALD, quarantaine comprise, car j'ai la place, seulement, on ne suit plus financièrement, donc sans faire de tord aux autres loulous de la liste, surtout pas, mais sans aide financière, autant pour la mise en règle, que les soins qui risquent d'être encore une fois couteux et lourds, je ne fais pas de réservation, car une fois le chat arrivé chez "nous", tout le monde se fiche de comment on paiera les factures, et là on ne peux plus ...

Ne parlons même plus des appels aux dons, j'en ai 1 ouvert depuis x temps, pour la petite Samara, Persane sortie de ces même listes il y a plusieurs semaines, décédée la semaine dernière, car dans un état lamentable, il reste 50 euros à payer dessus, le post est mort, on ce croirait en plein désert ...

Merci à tous.

----------


## chatperlipopette

MurielP : il s'agit du petit numéro 13 c'est ça ?

*Il y a beaucoup de soins sur les minous !!!!!! Une grosse urgence pour le chat numéro 21 !!!!!! Il y a une assoc pour le chapeauter mais il faut plus de dons !!!!*

----------


## La Rainette

*Il faut de manière impérative des dons pr ces chats !!!
Merci Calymone pour le pépère 21, j'espère que les dons pourront rendre ta proposition possible pr la prise en charge !!!
*

----------


## BBJPDS

> Magnifique !!! Merci mille fois !!! Oui, je garde le petit loup jusqu'à adoption et j'ai un véto qui pratique les tarifs assocs. On voit les détails en MP ou par tél !


*
S'il faut le résa avant .. aujourd'hui ben... VIIITE que quelqu'un me dise où envoyer les statuts !!! mp Muriel P. qui me sms l'info, je suis obligée de quitter mon ordi...*

----------


## girafe

J'inaugure pour le loustic en urgence
30 euros (sans reçu) pour le 21
10 euros sans reçu,pour les autres de la liste

----------


## Lady92

> *
> S'il faut le résa avant .. aujourd'hui ben... VIIITE que quelqu'un me dise où envoyer les statuts !!! mp Muriel P. qui me sms l'info, je suis obligée de quitter mon ordi...*


Meci Bbjpds!  il faut envoyer les statuts a soschatsnac@gmail.com

----------


## chatperlipopette

RECAP DONS

*90 ( TROCA )* dont 30 pour ex 3 (report) - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14,21 et 22) *avec reçu*
*30 (vhak)* pour le 13 (report)* avec reçu
20 ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 13 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30 (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2*avec reçu
40 ( Girafe )* dont 30 pour le 21* sans reçu*
*10 ( Lexiekiwi )* pour le 21 reçu ??
*20 ( Pistache69 )*pour le 21 sans reçu

TOTAL : 240 EUROS*
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 13 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## Muriel P

> MurielP : il s'agit du petit numéro 13 c'est ça ?


Exactement !

----------


## Lady92

Le temps passe tres vite... SVP faites vos propositions, n importe quoi mais proposez ce que vous pouvez : un accueil, un don, un covoit, un box, un sac ikea... N importe quoi mais pas l indifference...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le numéro 1 / 2 /13 et 21 ont des promesses de dons c'est bien ! Et les autres ?

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *URGENCE POUR CES SURVIVANTS, ENFERMES*  ::  ::  :: 

*LES CHATS DE CETTE LISTE VONT TOUS FINIR DANS DES SACS POUBELLES

* ::   ::   ::  *FA, ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS*  ::   ::   ::  




 ::  ::  :: *IL NOUS FAUT DE L'AIDE!!!* ::  ::  :: 


*PERSONNE POUR EUX?*  ::  ::  ::  *LEURS VIES SONT ENTRE NOS MAINS !!! 

**QUI VA SE LANCER ???** 

CHAQUE MAILLON DOIT SE MANIFESTER POUR S'AJOUTER A CETTE CHAÎNE !!!
*

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...




```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41802-SEM-4-SOS!-23-chat(on)s-dont-qq-grosses-urgences-anciens-AVT-JEU-26-01-(RP)!?p=940073&viewfull=1#post940073"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/589751banfrp20120126sem04v01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## cyrano

merci à Sev51 pour la banniére  ::

----------


## vhak

*Récap* : grâce à Kabouli on sort le 3 devenu le 13 qui part en Faq chez Gaston et Fald chez Muriel P avec 60 euros de promesses de dons plus rapels ok ???? statut de l' assoc envoyés sur coschatnac.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*CALYMONE POURRAIT SORTIR LE 21, 8 ANS NOIR ET TRES MAL EN POINT; POUR ETRE CLAIR, IL EST EN EXTREME URGENCE ET IL A TRES PEU DE CHANCE D ETRE "REPERER" PAR UNE AUTRE ASSO. 
ELLE A DE LA PLACE POUR LE PRENDRE MAIS SANS DONS C'EST IMPOSSIBLE POUR ELLE;  C'EST UNE JEUNE ASSO QUI A SORTI DEPUIS PLUSIEURS SEMAINES DES CHATS AVEC DE NOMBREUX SOINS
UN PETIT COUP DE POUCE FINANCIER? QUI PEUT AIDER?*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Allez pour le petit Mâle 21, sans quoi nous connaissons déjà tous l'issue!!!! *SON UNIQUE CHANCE!!!* Il a 30 euros, j'en ajoute 10!  

*21 ) Mâle 8 ans Noir Sociable +++
 Grosse urgence pour lui : Anorexie/PUPD ( syndrome du chat qui boit bcp ) PAS BESOIN D'EN DIRE PLUS : 8 ANS + NOIR + ANOREXIE*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rajouté au recap.....merci à toi, avec reçu ou pas ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*voici la liste pour la fourriére n°1*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 

*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif /**FIV+*


 :: *chats à réserver avant le jeudi 26/01*  :: 


*4- femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5- femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6- male 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

7- femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide

8- femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

9- femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide*
*les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit* 

*10- femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11- male 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blc, très sociable
sont ensemble*

*12- male 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blc, très sociable /**FIV+**
soigné pour diarrhées mais pas de typhus*



*voici la liste pour la fourriére n°2*

 :: *chats à réserver avant le mardi 24/01* :: 


*13) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif* *EX Numéro 3 de la semaine passée il est toujours là !
*_Chapeauter par Les Kabouli Kats, on attend confirmation de la résa, FA quarantaine Gaston, FALD MurielP
A des dons et une prise en charge pour les rappels de vaccinations !!_ 

 :: *chats à réserver avant le jeudi 26/01* :: 




*14 ) Mâle 3 mois Brun tabby/Blanc Timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important 


15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important 

16 ) Femelle 1 an Brun tabby sociable ++
Coryza

18 ) Femelle 1 an Noire et blanche Timidou mais sociable

19 ) Femelle 7 mois Noire et blanche Timidou mais sociable

20 ) Mâle 1 an Bleu Timidou mais sociable

21 ) Mâle 8 ans Noir Sociable +++
 Grosse urgence pour lui : Anorexie/PUPD ( syndrome du chat qui boit bcp ) PAS BESOIN D'EN DIRE PLUS : 8 ANS + NOIR + ANOREXIE 
A une piste mais il manque des dons 

22 ) Femelle 4 mois Noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important 

23 ) Femelle 10 mois Brun tabby Timidou mais sociable 
 Coryza important + perte de l'appétit*

----------


## pistache69

20 Euros pour le N°21, sans reçu

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Pistache, je l'ai rajouté au récap

Un petit point concernant les dons parce qu'on ne va pas aller loin : comme vous pouvez le constater il y a pas mal de chats qui ont besoin de sortir et qui vont avoir des soins pour le coryza, peut être des sondes à poser parce qu'ils ne mangent pas ect ect....

60 euros de dons pour le 13 avec rappel de vaccin pris en charge
60 euros de dons pour le 21
70 euros de dons à partager entre le 1 et le 2
Et seulement 10 euros pour les autres chats............

----------


## SarahC

Je redemande la diffusion de mails en masse.
Je la demande au moins 3 ou 4 fois par semaine, je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est vu comme contraignant, je ne le demande pas pour le fun, mais, pour en moyenne, plus de 30 vies, pr lesquelles on a deux jours.
Je redemande, donc, cette diffusion en masse.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 16 et 20 ne sont plus sur les listes.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)_


_Donc lui est sauvé:

3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
EDIT: Le 3 et le 13 (numéro réattribué au "bon 13" à l'instant) sont les mêmes. Je laisse 3 et renomme les autres, pour rester en cohérence avec les dons. 

Pour la réservation, mes contacts s'en occupent. 

_ :: _PAR CONTRE IL RESTE UN CO-VOITURAGE A TROUVER DIRECTION 91, VERS GASTON!_  :: 

 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN JEUDI 26/01*  :: 


*1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV+
*
*4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7)  femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*
_les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit_ 

*10) femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11- mâle 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
10 et 11 sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable /** FIV+*_
soigné pour diarrhées mais pas de typhus_


 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 27/01*  :: 

*13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important 

14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important 

15 ) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Coryza

17 ) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable

18 ) Femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable

19) Mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable**

21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important 

22) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 Coryza important + perte de l'appétit* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Le 17 et 21 ne sont plus sur les listes.....je viens de recevoir l'info.
> 
> 17 adoption directe ?
> 21 réservé par Handi cat's a confirmer par Calymone ???


Puis-je avoir la liste Excel par mail? Merci.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai corrigé du coup la liste du dessus, qui deviennent du coup 16 et 20 si je ne dis pas de bêtise.... 
Mais alors ce qu'ils sont devenus, ça, c'est autre chose....

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon Sarah ?

----------


## SarahC

*Confirmé, il est bien mort en box....* 

*Mâle 8 ans Noir Sociable +++
 Grosse urgence pour lui : Anorexie/PUPD ( syndrome du chat qui boit bcp ) PAS BESOIN D'EN DIRE PLUS : 8 ANS + NOIR + ANOREXIE* 

On peut reporter son don sur une autre urgence, merci de nous dire laquelle (je déteste faire des messages froids comme cela, mais passé le premier choc et la consternation, il faut avancer pour les vivants).

----------


## SarahC

> C'est bon Sarah ?


Ouaip. Je rappelle Calymone rapidement suite à son SMS. 
Elle me parle de 2 chatons en urgence, à sortir vite.

Comme ils sont au même endroit que celui pour Gaston, un tir groupé serait bien.

Si Gueguee nous lit, pars tu bien de Champs sur Marne le soir du travail? A quelle heure?

Gaston, tu vis où? Loin de Corbeil?

C'est juste que si on pouvait faire un tir groupé.... 

Bon, je quitte le net, je retourne au travail.

----------


## banzai

*14 ) Mâle 3 mois Brun tabby/Blanc Timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza important*  :: 

coin au chaud isolé assuré 15 jours pour ce petit car pas besoin de beaucoup de place et a sortir d'urgence

----------


## SarahC

*Si on a qqn pr un mois, le temps de trouver le trajet, on peut sauver:*

*13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important* *

21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important*

----------


## TROCA

Il y a 4 urgences :
*
13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important 

14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important 
**21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important 
22) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 Coryza important + perte de l'appétit* 

Je rajoute 20€ avec reçu pour eux soit :  90€ (TROCA) dont 30€ pour ex 3 (report) - 30€ pour 1 et 2 - 20€ pour les urgences 13,14,21 et 22) avec reçu

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vois si je peux chapeauter le 13 et 21, j'ai normalement la FA de quarantaine et après ils iront chez Taysa en attendant que Goonies ait son rappel de vaccin.....
Par contre une aide financière serait la bienvenue car comme les triplés il y a eu 1 mois de soins encore derrière.

----------


## TROCA

Il reste la 22 en urgence *22) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 Coryza important + perte de l'appétit* . Elle n'a aucune proposition.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci TROCA j'ai modifié le recap des dons.  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Un trajet vers où ?




> *Si on a qqn pr un mois, le temps de trouver le trajet, on peut sauver:*
> 
> *13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
>  Coryza important* *
> 
> 21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
>  Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je me propose pour le 6 et 9 ( pas les 4....pas la place ) si solution pour le 13 et 21. Bien sûr j'attends confirmation de la FA de quarantaine....

----------


## Gaston

Je suis là, pour le covoit je peux récupérer le petit (13 ou3 suivant les listes) à Corbeil ou environ (voir en MP  avec Gueguee) pour sa quarantaine.

----------


## Lilly1982

Si besoin, en fin de journée, vers 18h, je fais gare d'Austerlitz -> Viroflay en RER C (c'est à 2 arrêt de Versailles)

----------


## TROCA

Rien pour les 1 et 2 qui sont des anciens à réserver avant demain jeudi une jeune femelle noire gentille et un rouquinou FIV ?
Ils ont des dons mais c'est tout . 
Leurs copains de galère des craintifs (voire caractérielle dixit la fourrière) sont sortis la semaine dernière. La petite 1 n'est pas signalée malade pas plus que le 2 testé FIV+
Sortez-les par pitié , qu'ils aient *RV avec la VIE* et non avec la MORT

----------


## TROCA

> Je me propose pour le 6 et 9 ( pas les 4....pas la place ) si solution pour le 13 et 21. Bien sûr j'attends confirmation de la FA de quarantaine....


Merci Chaperlipopette  :: 
Une association pour sortir les 2 autres petits bouts (7 et 8, des BB de 5 mois timides ? Le délai est demain pour eux . Alors vite vite !

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais Paris-St Dizier (52) en train vendredi soir.

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- VENDREDI 27/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) en train par Lusiole
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- Samedi 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Lyon vers 13 h)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
- SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris -> Caen par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare 19h52, arrivée Caen 22h17)
- SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris-> Le Havre par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare vers 20h, arrivée Le Havre vers 22h) 



*COVOIT REGULIERS*
- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par*stephaner60@hotmail.fr* (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *vers 18h00* *Paris gare d'Austerlitz -> Viroflay RER C* parLilly1982 
- *JEUDI 26/01:* *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *VENDREDI 27/01*: *Paris en transports la journée* (banlieue selon finances) *et trajet vers Colombes 92 (arrivée Colombes prévue à 20h)* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- *SAMEDI 28/01 LE MATIN:* *sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles* par fina_flora (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)* *** valable aussi Lundi OU mardi ****
- *SAMEDI 28/01:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture* samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- *DIMANCHE 29/01:* *Paris/banlieue en transports* (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) par Alexiel-chan
- *DIMANCHE 29/01**:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 )* par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)


- Callie92 : . Disponible certains soirs et certains we pour Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)
- Alexiel-chan : Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine pour Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) *


**+ SACS IKEA*_ (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : 

- 20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, par Co92 (contacter Shany si besoin), 
- 21 sacs par gueguee 
- 1 par banzai 
- 2 par bbpo + 1 caisse
- 3 par_ _lexiekiwi + 4 caisses


 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## Java08

J'ai envoyé un mail hier soir pour la 1, avec FA, mais nous n'avons eu aucune réponse, donc je suppose qu'une solution a été trouvée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

GROSSE URGENCE POUR LA 15 

elle a été testé FIV + et mise sous perf car coryza important.

Je modifie sur la liste

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *diffusion autorisee partout, sur sites de protection animale,** & interdite sur facebook, twitter & sites gratuits* *!* 
> _(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_
> 
> 
> _donc lui est sauvé:
> 
> 3) mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
> edit: Le 3 et le 13 (numéro réattribué au "bon 13" à l'instant) sont les mêmes. Je laisse 3 et renomme les autres, pour rester en cohérence avec les dons. 
> 
> ...


help !!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'ai envoyé un mail hier soir pour la 1, avec FA, mais nous n'avons eu aucune réponse, donc je suppose qu'une solution a été trouvée.


Tu as envoyé le mail à qui ?

----------


## Java08

à l'adresse mail au début, et un MP à Sarah, qui a mes statuts depuis longtemps.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je t'envoie un MP

----------


## babe78

nous pouvons prendre le 19 sous la patte de l'espoir

nous avons besoin d'un covoiturage vers cergy pontoise où cergy952 prendrait la relève pour l'emmener vers le havre

----------


## TROCA

> J'ai envoyé un mail hier soir pour la 1, avec FA, mais nous n'avons eu aucune réponse, donc je suppose qu'une solution a été trouvée.


Merci Java08 pour votre proposition pour la petite 1 la plus ancienne avec le 2. Je ne pense pas qu'une solution ait été trouvée ailleurs pour elle et cela urge puisque le délai est demain. 
Merci aussi à Babe pour le 19 .

 ::  ::  :: à vous deux.

*ON CONTINUE POUR LES AUTRES car il en reste beaucoup trop sans solutions. Allez ON Y CROIT ET ON PROPOSE pour concrétiser les pistes en cours et pour aider d'autres associations à en sortir .* DES* DONS* car il y a des soins ,* DES FA* et DES *COVOITURAGES* 
*IL Y A URGENCE*

----------


## chatperlipopette

RECAP DONS

*90 ( TROCA )* dont 30 pour ex 3 (report) - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22) *avec reçu*
*30 (vhak)* pour le 3 (report)* avec reçu
20 ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30 (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2*avec reçu
40 ( Girafe )* dont 30 pour le 21* sans reçu*
*10 ( Lexiekiwi )* pour le 15 sans reçu
*20 ( Pistache69 )*pour le 15 sans reçu

TOTAL : 240 EUROS*
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu* 

*Girafe : Tu reportes ton don sur un autre minou en particulier ou pas ?*

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai envoyé un mail hier soir pour la 1, avec FA, mais nous n'avons eu aucune réponse, donc je suppose qu'une solution a été trouvée.


Je ne gère plus les listes.
Je transmets ton message à qui pourra répondre.
Je ne peux pas répondre sur l'état de santé, tout est indiqué ici, et nous n'en savons pas plus.
Les statuts, nous ne les conservons pas car boite déjà bien pleine.
Si FA ok, ma foi, ok. Et juste nous dire à cette même adresse où est la FA et si elle peut se déplacer et/ou si un co-voit est envisageable car ça non plus je ne le gère plus.
En gros, je poste encore en peu, mais je ne fais plus comme avant.
Merci à toi.

----------


## SarahC

> nous pouvons prendre le 19 sous la patte de l'espoir
> 
> nous avons besoin d'un covoiturage vers cergy pontoise où cergy952 prendrait la relève pour l'emmener vers le havre


Tu as posté dans les co voit? Si oui, je diffuserai en externe. Un jour précis?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je peux chapeauter le 6 et 9, j'ai la FA de quarantaine ( la maison de canelle ), la FALD ( Taysa ), il reste plus qu'à trouver une FA de transit le temps de trouver un co-voit mais au pire le 7/02 ils s'en vont car Pistache me fait le co voit pour les 2 bb noirs + Maija donc peut prendre 3 caisses de transport.
Tu me confirmes Pistache69 ?

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à       jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour     tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes     données)_

J'ôte 13 et 21, qui ont deux pistes, on verra en soirée celle qui peut les amener à bon port le plus rapidement.

Pour le 3, nous attendons une réponse pour le co-voiturage.

Idem pour les co-voiturages que je vous invite à poster ds les rubriques concernées.

Il nous faut des personnes pour les co-voiturages urgents, et pour les co-voiturages WE.

Je ne suis pas là vendredi AM, et plus du WE, donc ne misez pas sur mon carnet d'adresses, je ne serai pas connectée.

C'est MAINTENANT que l'on doit savoir QUI PEUT aider VENDREDI ET SAMEDI!!! 

Pour les "ensemble" si au moins on pouvait les sortir à "minimum 2", ce serait bien, mais si c ça ou la mort, lancez vous de suite si vous avez des pistes! 



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN JEUDI 26/01*  :: 



 *1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV +
*
*4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*
_les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit_

*10) femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11) mâle 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
10 et 11 sont ensemble*

*12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable /** fiv+***_ Soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus)_ **



 :: *CHATS A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 27/01*  :: 
*

14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important 

15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+; attention, elle est malade donc certainement faussé, à faire en PCR quand elle ira mieux
*** *URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable

19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable**

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je ne réserve pas tant que je n'ai pas la FA de transit......alors aidez les. Ils sont petits, pour l'instant en bonne santé mais si on les laisse là bas.....ça ne durera pas !

----------


## pistache69

je reporte mon don sur le n°15 (20 € sans reçu)

Je confirme à chaperlipopette ok pour moi 3 caisses pour mon Paris-lyon du mardi 7 février.
J'en profite pour préciser que mon train partira de Paris gare de Lyon à 10h57 pour une arrivée à la gare de la Part Dieu à 12h56. Mais j'aurai le temps d'ici là d'échanger avec les personnes qui m'amèneront les caisses à la gare.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK c'est rectifié ! Un grand merci à toi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La maison de canelle : tu pourras mettre ici le lien du co voit qu'on recherche avant le 7/02 ? 

Merci je vais devoir quitter le net aussi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je remets la liste à jour et enlève les chats réservés et après je me sauve  ::

----------


## Calymone

J'ai eu en ligne la fourrière qui m'a dit pour la 15, du coup, comme l'ex petit n°21 que nous devions prendre a été retrouvé DCD, j'ai réservé la 15 devenue la plus grosse urgence, toujours, si dons ....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une petite puce vient de se rajouter elle porte le numéro 23, d'autres sont en coryza maintenant.....aidez les.





> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!* 
> _(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_
> 
> J'ôte 13 et 21, qui ont deux pistes, on verra en soirée celle qui peut les amener à bon port le plus rapidement.
> 
> Pour le 3, nous attendons une réponse pour le co-voiturage.
> 
> Idem pour les co-voiturages que je vous invite à poster ds les rubriques concernées.
> 
> ...

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle les recherches :

- une *FA de transit jusqu'au 7/02 maxi* pour deux chatons de 3/4 mois les n°6 et 9 (pour chatperlipopette)

- un *covoiturage jusqu'à Cergy-Pontoise* pour le chat bleu n°19 (pour Babe78)

- un *covoiturage vers Corbeil ou Arpajon* (pour BBJPDS) - piste en attente de confirmation

Et toujours des *FA, temporaires, quarantaine, longue durée* pour les chats restants et des *dons* pour aider les assoc à sortir tous ces chats (en particulier ceux nécessitant des soins comme 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 22 et 23) ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

MurielP : j'ai transféré ton mail.

Je m'absente quelques heures.

----------


## Java08

cherche donc covoiturage Fourrière n°1 - Pont-Sainte-Maxence (Oise) ou sur la route, par le nord de Paris. FA véhiculée.

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle, pour ceux qui nous rejoignent, que *les chats 1 et 2 sont les anciens de la liste et qu'ils sont donc en grande urgence*  ::  Il y a apparemment une piste pour la minette n°1 mais *rien du tout pour le beau rouquin n°2*. Quelqu'un pour lui svp ?  ::

----------


## TROCA

Pour les covoiturages afin de diffuser merci de préciser jour et fourchette horaire .

----------


## SarahC

Les mails de masse ont été faits, pour info.

----------


## Java08

Covoiturage Fourrière n°1- Pont-Sainte-Maxence pour demain, ou vendredi, je ne sais pas quand la chatte est sortante et quand quelqu'un peut faire sa sortie à la fourrière??

----------


## lynt

On va avoir besoin de covoitureurs, en l'état il n'y a que fina_flora pour faire la sortie de la fourrière 1 samedi matin (si je ne dis pas de bêtise) et personne pour la sortie de la fourrière 2. Qui serait dispo pour une sortie de fourrière RP Est (vendredi soir, samedi matin, quand vous pouvez) ? Sachant qu'après on peut trouver des relais en transports en commun au pire mais les sorties de fourrières doivent être faites en voiture. Svp proposez, on va encore se retrouver en galère de covoiturage au dernier moment et il est important de régler ces points dès que possible pour trouver les relais adaptés derrière.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE*_
_
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Montpellier (34) en train par aliceorsi, un seul arrêt à Nîmes - elle fait l'aller la veille - la contacter via son post dans la section covoit, ne reçoit pas les alertes mp
- MERCREDI 25/01 : Paris -> Dijon (21) -> Paris en train par le copain de nad - départ vers 7H, retour en fin de journée - pour chiens et chats, pas nac
- VENDREDI 27/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) en train par Lusiole
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- Samedi 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- DATE A DEFINIR [cette semaine ou semaine prochaine] : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) par Physalie en train (AR - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (départ Paris 10h57 et arrivée à Lyon Part Dieu 12h56)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
 - SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris -> Caen par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare 19h52, arrivée Caen 22h17)
 - SAMEDI 11/02 : Paris-> Le Havre par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare vers 20h, arrivée Le Havre vers 22h) 



*COVOIT REGULIERS*
- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon,  Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres  jours à voir)
- *31-(81)-65-33* en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par*stephaner60@hotmail.fr* (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18)  via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon  (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha  (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi  soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille /  Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par  elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *MERCREDI 25/01*: *vers 18h00* *Paris gare d'Austerlitz -> Viroflay RER C* parLilly1982 
- *JEUDI 26/01:* *Paris en transports* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- *VENDREDI 27/01*: *Paris en transports la journée* (banlieue selon finances) *et trajet vers Colombes 92 (arrivée Colombes prévue à 20h)* (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- *SAMEDI 28/01 LE MATIN:* *sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles* par fina_flora (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière)* *** valable aussi Lundi OU mardi ****
- *SAMEDI 28/01:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture* samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- *SAMEDI 28/01:**Paris en transports selon horaires (doit récup. chats le matin et être Gare de Lyon vers 16h)* (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- *DIMANCHE 29/01:* *Paris/banlieue en transports* (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) par Alexiel-chan
- *DIMANCHE 29/01**:* *RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 )* par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- *DIMANCHE 29/01**:* *Paris en transports* (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 

- Callie92 : . Disponible certains soirs et certains we pour Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)
- Alexiel-chan : Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine pour Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) *
**


**+ SACS IKEA*_ (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : 

- 20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, par Co92 (contacter Shany si besoin), 
- 21 sacs par gueguee 
- 1 par banzai 
- 2 par bbpo + 1 caisse
- 3 par_ _lexiekiwi + 4 caisses
_*- 1* _par Lady92_* (Rueil Malmaison) + 2 caisses*_ (dont une à Venise)_
_ 

 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!_

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux être FA de transit, de la sortie fourrière à l'entrée véto ou covoiturage du wek-end, par exemple, même si les conditions ne sont pas idéales: cage d'isolement et chiens.
J'ai un problème pour m'y retrouver avec les listes des fourrières et je ne suis pas sûr d'être le seul d'après certains messages; 
serait-il envisageable d'utiliser l'alphabet pour le 2ème lieu (le plus petit), quitte a donner des références comme A1, A2, A3...le jour où des chatons de 2 mois frères et soeurs se retrouveront sur les listes ?

----------


## TROCA

*Il reste encore beaucoup de chats sans l'ombre d'une piste et pour les 1 (Java08), 19 (Babe), 6 et 9 (Chatperlipopette) il manque encore des éléments pour aboutir* et pouvoir sortir les chats. Alors on continue à chercher autour de soi, à diffuser au maximum et à proposer afin de pouvoir les sauver.
Le délai est *DEMAIN JEUDI  pour les 1 à 12* soit même pas 24 heures . DONC pour eux c'est maintenant ou jamais.
Pour le *reste de la liste le délai est VENDREDI* soit à peine 48 heures. Dons pas une minute à perdre.
Il y a des bébés de 5 mois qui restent les 7 et 8 ; Chatperlipopette donne leur chance aux 2 autres du groupe les 6 et 9 (sous réserve d'une FA transit en attente de covoiturage). Alors qui prendra ces petits bouts apparemment encore sains mais pas pour longtemps je le crains dans le contexte fourrière ?
Qui pour le rouquinou 2 ? Qui pour les 10 et 11 très sociables ?
*NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS NOUS SOMMES LEUR ULTIME CHANCE DE NE PAS FINIR LEUR PARCOURS VERS LA MORT* 
*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif* *FIV +
**4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide
5) femelle 1 ans, brun tabby et blc, juste timide*
*7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
**10) femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
**12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable /** fiv+***_ Soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus)_ **
*

**
*

----------


## lynt

J'ai créé un post spécifique pour l'organisation des covoiturages afin de ne pas noyer le SOS : 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/42248-Plusieurs-recherches-de-covoiturage-en-RP-SOS-fourri%C3%A8res-RP-SEM4?p=941668#post941668

Merci de compléter avec toutes les infos que vous pouvez avoir.

----------


## banzai

hs pour chaperlipo , pourras tu prendre le temps de me dire qui récupère maija samedi et comment se passe le covoiturage
que je puisse m'organisé stp

----------


## Java08

QUI s'occupe de réserver les chats dans les fourrières, qui est le contact???

----------


## lynt

Que je sache, ce sont les assoc elles-même qui réservent les chats si quelqu'un ici ou sur soschatsnac@gmail.com peut te transmettre le n° de registre de la minette n°1. Mais je dis peut-être des conneries, je n'ai jamais oeuvré à ce niveau.

----------


## girafe

Puisque Calymone sort la puce n° 15 au lieu du 21 je reporte mon don de 30 euros sur elle

----------


## Java08

avant quand Sarah s'en occupait c'était elle ou les personnes qui l'aidaient qui s'occupait de tout à la fourrière, il faudrait peut-être préciser alors parce qu'on peut attendre longtemps comme ça, je ne sais même pas de quelle fourrière il s'agit, et j'habite à 200 km....

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA :

- La Maison de Cannel : (Lyon 69) transit/quarantaine + Taysa en Fa longue durée pour Chatperlipopette ; sortie des 6 et 9 si on trouve une FA de transit en RP pour 2 semaines maxi 
- partenaire77 : (77) FA transit entre sortie de fourrière / WE (quelques jours maxi en attente rdv véto, orga covoit...)


PROPOSITIONS ASSOC : 

Il leur faut des FA de quarantaine, longue durée, des dons... Sans ça, elles ne peuvent rien ! 
*

----------


## lynt

Essaie le mail de contact ?
Sinon il y a peut-être une autre assoc qui nous lit et qui sait comment ça marche qui peut renseigner java08 svp ?

----------


## Java08

pas de réponse sur le mail depuis hier soir

----------


## SarahC

J'ai répondu ici même ce matin.
Je suis au travail, je vois si qqn peut appeler, car cet AM j'ai demandé un point à mon contact pr la fourrière, pr voir si elle était encore là, et pour réservation.

J'ai, enfin plutôt mes contacts, un gros SOS ici à diffuser, en MEGA urgence, clairement, je ne peux pas laisser les chats de "chez moi" dans la merde car mes contacts ont besoin d'un gros coup de main pour des chats qui vont finir en très sale état semaine pro.

Donc là clairement, je passe le relais à tout le monde ici, pour 80% du SOS.

Java, je te fais signe en MP ce soir si tt est ok, passe moi les coordonnées de ta FA.

Merci bcp!

----------


## cyrano

*10) femelle 9 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
11) mâle 2/3 ans, roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
10 et 11 sont ensemble


ne sont plus sur notre liste car réservés par une autre structure
2 de moins à trembler dans leur cage.........
*

----------


## lynt

** La minette n°1 va être sortie par java08. Il manque un covoit sortie de fourrière vers Pont-Sainte-Maxence (60) (vendredi, samedi, quand c'est possible)

**1) femelle adulte noir, 1 an, gentille timide
**
* La minette n°15, malade, va être sortie par Calymone, il faut des dons pour elle svp  

15) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+; attention, elle est malade donc certainement faussé, à faire en PCR quand elle ira mieux
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf 
A UNE ASSOC MAIS IL FAUT DES DONS !!!

* Le chat n°19 va être sorti par Babe78 mais il manque un covoit sortie de fourrière vers cergy-pontoise samedi.

19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable
*_



 DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !_ *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN JEUDI 26/01 

2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
FIV +

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blc, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable / fiv+ Soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 



CHATS A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 27/01 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

*

----------


## TROCA

Chatperlipopette a écrit :  "Je peux chapeauter le 6 et 9, j'ai la FA de quarantaine ( la maison de  canelle ), la FALD ( Taysa ), il reste plus qu'à trouver une FA de  transit le temps de trouver un co-voit"
*Pour les  6  et 9 IL FAUT UNE FA TRANSIT en attendant le covoiturage du 7/02* par Pistache69 (voir proposition de Partenaire 77 ?).
Alors de l'aide pour boucler la sortie de ces 2 petits bouts de 4 mois. 
*Personne pour les 2 autres petits du groupe les 7 et 8* ? Des BB de 5 mois juste timides et sans problèmes de santé signalés.
Ne les laissons pas croupir en fourrière où ils risquent d'être rattrapés par la maladie.
L*e délai de réservation est demain pour ces 4 chats.*

Super pour les 10 et 11. Espérons que d'autres structures en réserveront encore.

----------


## cyrano

> QUI s'occupe de réserver les chats dans les fourrières, qui est le contact???


j'ai appelé la fourrière pour faire une pré-réservation pour le n°1 pour" ta patte sur mon cur "
te donnes en mp les infos......

----------


## Gaston

> Chatperlipopette a écrit : "Je peux chapeauter le 6 et 9, j'ai la FA de quarantaine ( la maison de canelle ), la FALD ( Taysa ), il reste plus qu'à trouver une FA de transit le temps de trouver un co-voit"
> *Pour les 5 et 6 IL FAUT UNE FA TRANSIT en attendant le covoiturage du 7/02* par Pistache69 (voir proposition de Partenaire 77 ?).


Attention le N° 6 est donné deux fois???????
Je prend le petit noir N°3 en FA quarantaine, donc je pourrais prendre ensuite après leur quarantaine les n° 5 et n°6 ou le n°6 et le n°9 en transit pour quelques jours. Voir ce qui est le plus simple pour un transfert à la maison.......

Et soyons fousssssssss  pourquoi pas les quatres puisqu'ils viennent de la même fourrière. Seulement je ne pourrais pas les mener à une gare de départ étant loin de Paris.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> hs pour chaperlipo , pourras tu prendre le temps de me dire qui récupère maija samedi et comment se passe le covoiturage
> que je puisse m'organisé stp



Je t'envoie un MP à ce sujet.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> avant quand Sarah s'en occupait c'était elle ou les personnes qui l'aidaient qui s'occupait de tout à la fourrière, il faudrait peut-être préciser alors parce qu'on peut attendre longtemps comme ça, je ne sais même pas de quelle fourrière il s'agit, et j'habite à 200 km....


C'est bon tu as pu avoir les infos ou qqun s'en ocuppe ?

----------


## TROCA

Merci Gaston : je me suis trompée . J'ai corrigé ce sont bien les 6 et 9 pour lesquels il manque la FA transit.

----------


## chatperlipopette

RECAP DONS

*90€ ( TROCA )* dont 30€ pour ex 3 (report) - 30€ pour 1 et 2 - 20€ pour les urgences 13,14 et 22) *avec reçu*
*30€ (vhak)* pour le 3 (report)* avec reçu
20€ ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30€ (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2*avec reçu
40€ ( Girafe )* dont 30€ pour le 15 *sans reçu*
*10€ ( Lexiekiwi )* pour le 15 sans reçu
*20€ ( Pistache69 )*pour le 15 sans reçu

TOTAL : 240 EUROS *
+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Merci Gaston : je me suis trompée . J'ai corrigé ce sont bien les 6 et 9 pour lesquels il manque la FA transit.



Oui c'est ça ! Il manque juste ça et ce soir je ne pourrais peut être pas me connecté et demain ca va être chaud.

----------


## Java08

> C'est bon tu as pu avoir les infos ou qqun s'en ocuppe ?


et bien disons que c'est limpide comme une rivière en crue: l'une me dit d'attendre ce soir, qu'elle m'expliquera comment procéder pour ne pas commettre d'impair, une autre me dit d'envoyer un mail alors que je n'ai même pas l'adresse, on me dit d'appeler la fourrière alors que jusque là tout le monde disait qu'il ne fallait surtout pas, qu'il valait mieux qu'une seule personne ait le contact avec la fourrière... appeler la fourrière, OK, mais comme on ne sait pas qui peut aller sortir la chatte ni quand je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, on ne va pas y aller alors qu'elle ne sera ni pucée ni vaccinée. Bref, le flou total...

----------


## Gaston

*L'APPEL DE MASSE N'A PAS ETE ENVOYE POUR CE POST

Malgré la demande répété de Sarah, étant sur tous les départements de la RP je n'ai rien reçu sur ma boite mail............. A qui doit on faire la demande et comment??????????*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> et bien disons que c'est limpide comme une rivière en crue: l'une me dit d'attendre ce soir, qu'elle m'expliquera comment procéder pour ne pas commettre d'impair, une autre me dit d'envoyer un mail alors que je n'ai même pas l'adresse, on me dit d'appeler la fourrière alors que jusque là tout le monde disait qu'il ne fallait surtout pas, qu'il valait mieux qu'une seule personne ait le contact avec la fourrière... appeler la fourrière, OK, mais comme on ne sait pas qui peut aller sortir la chatte ni quand je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, on ne va pas y aller alors qu'elle ne sera ni pucée ni vaccinée. Bref, le flou total...


Attends les infos de Sarah ce soir.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je crois que seul l'auteur du post peut demander un mail de masse mais pourquoi pas essayer d'envoyer un rapport à un modo ( Petit triangle en bas à gauche de chaque message ).

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 10 . C'est tout ce que je peux faire ; QUI SUIT il faut des dons pour les chats qui vont sortir et pour permettre aux autres d'avoir une chance d'être sortis pas les associations

RECAP DONS

*100 ( TROCA )* dont 30 pour ex 3 (report) - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22) *avec reçu*
*30 (vhak)* pour le 3 (report)* avec reçu
20 ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30 (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2*avec reçu
40 ( Girafe )* dont 30 pour le 15 *sans reçu*
*10 ( Lexiekiwi )* pour le 15 sans reçu
*20 ( Pistache69 )*pour le 15 sans reçu

*TOTAL : 250 EUROS* *

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu* 
 
*QUI SUIT* *?*

----------


## TROCA

Edit

----------


## Sév51

> QUI s'occupe de réserver les chats dans les fourrières, qui est le contact???


le mel de contact est *soschatsnac@gmail.com* *valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc...
*à ma connaissance, plusieurs membres ont accès à cette boîte mel

----------


## Java08

J'ai envoyé deux mails à cette adresse, pas de réponses, je n'en ai eu qu'ici, par Sarah qui a bien voulu intervenir pour que la chatte soit pré-réservée, et ensuite on m'a donné le numero de la fourrière et ma FA a appelé directement là-bas, alors ne dites pas que ce mail centralise quoi que ce soit, on a dû ramer pour avoir les infos. Sur ce, la chatte sort vendredi normalement, ma FA va la chercher directement, on a déjà assez galéré comme ça aujourd'hui. Excusez-moi mais j'aime que les choses soient carrées, vous devriez écrire au début du post QUI il faut contacter, et le déroulement des événements, m'étonne pas que personne ne comprenne rien.

----------


## Calymone

il faut voir qu'il y a une organisation derrière tout ça, aussi, tout le monde "derrière" a passer sa journée à ramer et organiser les covoiturages, les relais FA, les "qui fait quelle sortie" etc...., aussi ... accessoirement ...

----------


## Java08

Désolée que vous le preniez mal, vous devriez juste prévenir les gens du comment ça se passe, c'est tout.

----------


## TROCA

Concentrons-nous sur les chats qui restent à sauver et qui n'ont aucune piste pour le moment !
L'essentiel est que la petite 1 ait pu être réservée et que la FA de Java08 puisse aller la chercher vendredi. Merci à elle et à Java08 de l'accueillir et merci à toutes celles qui permettent chaque semaine de régler dans l'urgence tous les problèmes de sorties, souvent à la dernière minute.

----------


## lynt

Plusieurs personnes ont accès au soschatsnac@gmail.com mais c'est surtout Sarah qui tient la boutique et comme elle est indisponible... A part te dire d'écrire au mail de contact en espérant qu'une autre personne s'en occupe, on ne pouvait rien te dire de plus. Ce mail centralise les demandes quand il y a quelqu'un derrière pour les recevoir et les gérer. Les autres ici ont essayé de t'aider comme ils ont pu, pour le bien de ces chats. Merci pour la minette qui va enfin pouvoir sortir.

----------


## lynt

La diffusion de masse n'est pas faite sur tous les départements, en général elle est faite sur 5 ou 6 parmi 75, 77, 78, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95. Là j'ai reçu 5 mails.

----------


## lynt

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN JEUDI 26/01 

2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien 

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blc, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blc, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 



CHATS A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 27/01 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01




Encore 5 chats en grande urgence !*

----------


## Muriel P

Par pitié, quelqu'un pour sauver celui-ci !!! 
*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien 

C'est le plus ancien de la liste, il a vu tous les autres sortir !!!*  :: *
*

----------


## SarahC

Pour les mails de masse ils ont été faits, mais nous ne pouvons les demander qu'à un certain nombre de départements.
Pr le reste, je tente de suivre un peu pendant que "notre" urgence (ici) est en stand-by temporaire.

Je tente de rattraper un peu les messages depuis cet AM, du travail je ne peux guère faire de miracles et perdre mon travail pr la PA, non, vraiment pas.

Pr les sorties, on essaie de voir ce qu'il en est pr la 2, pr les "stockages" aussi.

Java08, sa FA irait directement chercher le sien.

Pr le moment, je n'ai pas encore raccroché les wagons pr la FA potentielle de Chatperlipopette, je me prends le temps de relire tt en tentant de boucler ce qui est bouclable.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors oui toujours pas de FA de transit mise a part lilly1982 qui se proposait......

----------


## SarahC

Tu as une idée à la louche d'un départ éventuel vers chez toi?

----------


## SarahC

Je remets la liste.... 

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE MARDI 31/01, MAIS AVANT C'EST LARGEMENT MIEUX!!!! 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien 

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 

************

CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!! 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

(commentaire perso, si à cette date elle n'est pas morte!!!! Donc si qqn peut la prendre sous son aile, il faut tenter le forcing!

*
**

----------


## SarahC

Les dons ne sont pas des fonds de commerce pour les assocs mais bien des soutiens.
Certains chats dans le lot sont des anciens, des banals, que personne ne veut.
Les promesses ne se transforment en dons qu'à la sortie.
Et ils aident pour des soins de base, des rappels de vaccins, un PCR, une stérilisation, une castration, etc.
Mais ils aident aussi pour les blessés, les malades... 
Malades qui si non sortis assez vite s'appelleront des morts....

*RECAP DONS*

*100  ( TROCA )* dont 30 pour ex 3 (report) - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22) *avec reçu*
*30  (vhak)* pour le 3 (report)* avec reçu
20  ( Sab_)* pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 (report)* avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M)* hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2* avec reçu
40  ( Girafe )* dont 30 pour le 15 *sans reçu**
10  ( Lexiekiwi )* pour le 15 *sans reçu*
*20  ( Pistache69 )*pour le 15 *sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 250 EUROS* *+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 7/02 au pire et c'est sûr car Pistache69 me redescend les deux petits noirauds + Maija + le 6 et 9 si on trouve pas avant pour eux.

La maison de canelle a fait un post ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...pour-2-chatons

----------


## SarahC

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
*
 :: *Pourraient sortir si on avait confirmation d'une FA de transit jusqu'au 7!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

J'ai trop mal au crâne pr rechercher le topic créé par Lynt pr les co voit.

Des chats sortiront vendredi AM. 

Prox. Chelles, max, nous n'avons pas de relais en direction de Gaston, Gueguee n'est pas dispo ce vendredi.

Qui peut nous aider, direction 91?

Il manque tjs le même co-voit, av point de départ prox Chelles pr le chat de Babe, si on peut le sortir et boucler, et une FA d'une nuit car je suppose que le co voit en direction de Cergy se fait samedi.

Je me couche avant de vomir mon cerveau.

----------


## Lady92

::  quelqu un?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas grand monde effectivement et zero solution pour le 6 et 9......on va juste croiser les doigts pour qu ils soient encore la la semaine prochaine.

----------


## cergy952

> J'ai trop mal au crâne pr rechercher le topic créé par Lynt pr les co voit.
> 
> Des chats sortiront vendredi AM. 
> 
> Prox. Chelles, max, nous n'avons pas de relais en direction de Gaston, Gueguee n'est pas dispo ce vendredi.
> 
> Qui peut nous aider, direction 91?
> 
> Il manque tjs le même co-voit, av point de départ prox Chelles pr le chat de Babe, si on peut le sortir et boucler, et une FA d'une nuit car je suppose que le co voit en direction de Cergy se fait samedi.
> ...


Je viens de faire MP à babe78, calymone et SarahC

----------


## Rinou

> Par pitié, quelqu'un pour sauver celui-ci !!! 
> *2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
>  FIV + et c'est un ancien 
> C'est le plus ancien de la liste, il a vu tous les autres sortir !!!*


Je donne 50  (avec reçu svp) pour ce chat.
Ils ne le garderont pas une semaine de plus. ::  Pitié pour lui. ::

----------


## lynt

*Merci pour lui Rinou * *

RECAP DONS

**100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22  avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50 (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu ?

TOTAL : 300 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu



C'est aujourd'hui pour les chats du premier endroit, ce soir il sera trop tard ! Il faut une FA de transit pour les petits 6 et 9, il faut quelqu'un pour les petits 7 et 8, quelqu'un pour le n°2 qui n'aura pas de nouvelle chance, quelqu'un pour le 12 qui est FIV+ et malade donc en grande urgence, quelqu'un pour les 4 et 5 qui sont passés totalement inaperçus sur cette liste ! Pour l'instant on a un seul chat sortant sur l'endroit 1  Allez on se mobilise svp, FA, donateurs, assoc, ils comptent sur nous  !!!  


Je rappelle aussi qu'on a des besoins urgents en covoiturage* http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...668#post941668

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle au passage que si ce n'est pas nous qui faisons de la place sur la liste, c'est la fourrière qui le fera !

----------


## SarahC

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien 

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 

************

CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!! 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

(commentaire perso, si à cette date elle n'est pas morte!!!! Donc si qqn peut la prendre sous son aile, il faut tenter le forcing!

*
**

----------


## chantil77

Pour les 6 et 9, je n'ai personne dans la nurserie avec deux cages de convalescence. Il n'aurons pas plus de place que là où ils sont mais au moins plus de couperet au dessus de la tête. Si ça peut aider. Je suis située sud seine et marne, 1km de milly la forêt et 17 de fontainebleau

----------


## SarahC

::  Je rappelle que de gérer ces SOS est pénible, compliqué, difficile, etc... Et que les FA qui se proposent ici le font pour les chats de CES SOS, DES CHATS EN DANGER DE MORT.
*Donc désormais, et dernier rappel, pour les FA qui seront contactées, je vous demanderai par qui, en privé, car seules quelques personnes collaborent avec moi. Pas plus.* Et il "semblerait" que depuis quelques semaines, mois, on confonde mes SOS avec un *"marché à la viande de FA"*. Je ne suis pas "grossiste en gros", je sauve des vies. Si vous ne savez pas trouver de FA vous-mêmes, démerdez vous! Est-clair? Car je ne gère que ces SOS là, ici, quasiment seule pour CERTAINES parties du SOS, ce n'est pas pour me faire gentiment .... pendant que je tente de sauver des vies. C'est petit, minable, et ça suffit. Et c'est valable aussi pour les vautours qui passent se servir après les cadavres. Je n'ai pas la "main" sur les FA, mais* une FA qui pouvait aider le vendredi peut peut être encore le faire le mardi*, MAIS si on estime qu'on peut faire comme au marché, après midi, et avoir des "articles" en récup, je ne suis pas d'accord.... Et si vous, vous ne sauvez pas de vies, faites cavalier seul, etc, c'est votre souci, mais alors, quel est le but de votre assoc? Bref, dernier avertissement, là ça commence à me péter le dos doucement, et on va arrêter de me prendre pour une buse.  :: 

*Donc si vous souhaitez être FA, et si vous êtes contactée par un pseudo ici, merci de me faire un MP en parallèle. Ce sont quasiment et certainement tous des contacts, mais si je dois suivre, ma foi, je suivrai tout.*

Je ne collabore pas de la sorte, je déteste le flicage, mais il faut bien que je sache sur qui je peux compter, comment, et combien de temps. Vous ne vous engagez à rien; mais quand on part sur qq jours de dispo, etc, et quand on sait à quel point ceux qui organisent morflent pour le faire (tout en se faisant bien entendu critiquer), là, non, terminé. Et je n'exploserai pas, je me casserai d'ici, en laissant tous ces héros de la PA sauver le monde sans moi, et là; on en reparlera. La PA c'est vraiment un monde de cons! Vous pourriez éviter de vous ... entre vous, de vous faire des coups de .... 
et de m'inclure à vos merdes? Ca fait 10 ans que je fais cela, je suis intègre, carrée (trop, mais je n'en ai rien à faire), je suis clean, je ne fais pas de la PA de merde, et il est de question que "trop honnête" ou réglo signifie se faire.... Ok?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les 6 et 9, je n'ai personne dans la nurserie avec deux cages de convalescence. Il n'aurons pas plus de place que là où ils sont mais au moins plus de couperet au dessus de la tête. Si ça peut aider. Je suis située sud seine et marne, 1km de milly la forêt et 17 de fontainebleau


Puis-je avoir votre mail en MP afin de vous adresser un formulaire FA si vous n'en aviez pas déjà un? Merci.

----------


## SarahC

Pour la FA de stockage de Calymone, de Babe, et du chat pour Kabouli direction Gaston, j'ai donc organisé quelque chose hier. 
C'est donc plié pour ma part.

----------


## lynt

Moi j'ai contacté Chantil77 pour avoir son email pour l'envoi du formulaire.

----------


## SarahC

> Je donne 50 € pour ce chat.
> Ils ne le garderont pas une semaine de plus. Pitié pour lui.


Merci! Pour toi et les autres, pensez à nous préciser de suite pour le reçu! Merci!

----------


## SarahC

> Moi j'ai contacté Chantil77 pour avoir son email pour l'envoi du formulaire.


Ok parfait, merci.

----------


## TROCA

Pour les chats de la seconde liste *14 à 23 le délai est demain.* Parmi eux des urgences coryza. Ils ne tiendront pas. Ce sont des chats sociables ++ pour les 14 et 23 et juste timides pour les autres. De jeunes chats de 7 mois à 1 an.
 ::  ::  ::  :: pour ces 5 chats . *NOUS SOMMES LEUR ULTIME CHANCE NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS*

----------


## lynt

*Merci pour lui Rinou * *

RECAP DONS

**100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50 (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu ?

TOTAL : 300 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu



C'est aujourd'hui pour les chats du premier endroit, ce soir il sera trop tard ! Il faut une FA de transit pour les petits 6 et 9, il faut quelqu'un pour les petits 7 et 8, quelqu'un pour le n°2 qui n'aura pas de nouvelle chance, quelqu'un pour le 12 qui est FIV+ et malade donc en grande urgence, quelqu'un pour les 4 et 5 qui sont passés totalement inaperçus sur cette liste ! Pour l'instant on a un seul chat sortant sur l'endroit 1  Allez on se mobilise svp, FA, donateurs, assoc, ils comptent sur nous !!!  *

----------


## SarahC

Je ne peux que PLUSSOYER les propos de TROCA.

*Clairement, les malades ne passeront pas le WE!!!*

----------


## Physalie

Mon covoit A/R paris strasbourg est fixé ce samedi 28/01 si cela peut être utile http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...bourg-le-28-01

----------


## lynt

> Pour la FA de stockage de Calymone, de Babe, et du chat pour Kabouli direction Gaston, j'ai donc organisé quelque chose hier. 
> C'est donc plié pour ma part.


Ça veut dire que c'est bon, on ne cherche plus rien pour les covoit de ces chats là ? Ou il manque encore quelque chose ?

----------


## SarahC

Je suis juste en attente de confirmation pour une FA. 
Et pour le reste, je REDEMANDE avant si tjs ok, car avais lancé des pistes en début de semaine, au pif, et je préfère redire que ok, sûr, ce soir, mais oui, à 90%. 
Mais comme la vie est pleine de surprises....

----------


## SarahC

> Pas grand monde effectivement et zero solution pour le 6 et 9......on va juste croiser les doigts pour qu ils soient encore la la semaine prochaine.


Lily si elle nous lit est-elle disponible encore pour cette période? Et est-ce matériellement faisable, sur place? Car niveau isolement, co elle a un chat en temporaire, je ne suis pas sûre.

Sinon, qui pourrait être FA de quarantaine, jusqu'au 7 février MAX?

Je rappelle qu'on peut sauver 2 bébés ainsi!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*Hier, avec mon mal de tronche, j'ai confondu mercredi et jeudi, comme il ne se passait rien du tout....
Et j'avais marqué, par erreur, à réserver avt mardi, en espérant qu'ils soient encore là....
*
*Donc je me suis plantée, et j'ai corrigé ce matin... En rappelant que vu le GROS paquet de chats ds la fourière une, je pense qu'il ne faut pas rêver, ils ne seront pas tous présents semaine pro, sachant que dans la 2, il y a de grosses urgences. Le chat sortant pr le 31, il faut le sortir de suite, av un décharge/procuration, ou je n'en sais rien, mardi il sera mort, en ayant agonisé tout le WE.
Donc si des assocs nous lisent, c'est maintenant, et pas cette nuit ou demain matin qu'il faut réagir.
*
*Je remets juste le bout de ce jour, merci de ne citer que la liste complète si on change de page, là, c'est juste une mise en valeur de cette partie là, comme je me suis plantée...* (mais comme personne n'était là pour lire, ce n'est pas non plus si grave que cela!)

*CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien 

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 
*

----------


## Lilly1982

> Lily si elle nous lit est-elle disponible encore pour cette période? Et est-ce matériellement faisable, sur place? Car niveau isolement, co elle a un chat en temporaire, je ne suis pas sûre.
> 
> Sinon, qui pourrait être FA de quarantaine, jusqu'au 7 février MAX?
> 
> Je rappelle qu'on peut sauver 2 bébés ainsi!!!!!!


J'ai toujours Pollux en temporaire. Niveau isolement, j'ai ma salle de bains minuscule, mais on a réussi a remonter la porte du salon donc ça fait une minus sdb, une minus entrée+ une minus cuisine. Il faut savoir que la porte du salon ne ferme pas "hermétiquement", on la pousse au maximum et elle se bloque. 

J'ai aussi une lapine que l'odeur des chats ne gène pas (elle s'en tape complètement même) mais elle n'en supporte pas la vue (crise de panique dans la cage après essai de présentation de Patchouli toute mimi) et je la sors de sa cage tous les soirs pendant 2 h (bah wi c'est chez elle quand même.)

Samedi, je vais aussi peut être accueillir pour une partie de la journée les petits aux oreilles curly dans ma cabine de douche (qui ferme avec 2 portes coulissantes)

Je crois que j'ai tout dit

----------


## lynt

Je rappelle que le *n°2 en urgence* a potentiellement 50 + 15 +5 soit *70€ de dons*, un coup de pouce pour l'assoc qui aura pitié de lui et le sauvera ! *Qui pourrait l'accueillir ???*

----------


## Java08

Apparemment c'est à l'eau pour aujourd'hui pour la n°1 car la FA a appelé et ils n'ont pas été fichus de lui dire si la chatte était "prête" à sortir, alors comme c'est quand même très loin de chez elle, elle n'a pas pris la route!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lynt

Saff disait sur le sujet connexe qu'elle irait sans doute le chercher demain. C'est bête elle allait à Maisons alfort aujourd'hui, ça l'aurait arrangé de ne pas faire la route deux fois  :Frown: 




> Bonsoir, je suis la FA de la minette n°1.
> Je pensais passer demain, mais j'ai peur qu'au niveau vaccinations, puçage, etc, ça pose problème. Vendredi, je dois absolument emmener mon chien à Maisons-Alfort et je n'ai aucune idée du temps que je vais y passer. Donc l'idéal serait peut-être finalement samedi, ce qui pourrait laisser le temps à d'autres pour se retourner et voir si ils pourraient profiter de mon voyage. Par contre, je suis assez embêtée car je n'ai qu'une seule caisse. :/
> 
> La fourrière se situe au sud-est de la RP, donc en gros je vais faire tout l'est de Paris par la Francilienne.

----------


## Saff

Non lynt ! ^^ C'est demain que je vais à Maisons-Alfort et je vais en service neuro pour faire passer des exams à mon chien. Du coup ça peut parfaitement prendre la journée et je risque de me retrouver coincée pour les minous. C'est pour ça que je préfère samedi, quitte à faire un aller/retour de plus...

----------


## lynt

Mais lol c'est moi qui confonds les jours maintenant  :Big Grin:  Désolée ! Merci à toi de te donner cette peine pour cette pauvre minette  ::

----------


## lynt

Bon et si on faisait sortir d'autres chats à Saff ? C'est maintenant ou jamais pour les premiers de la liste  ::   ::  Deux grosses urgences (les FIV+ ancien et malade !), les 4 chatons dont 2 avec aucune piste du tout, les deux invisibles qui ont une vie comme tous les autres, qui ressentent la douleur et la peur, SVP ne les oubliez pas !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Java08

j'espère qu'elle ne risque plus rien maintenant, c'est ça qui m'inquiète, il faut absolument que tu les recontactes pour leur dire que tu viendras.

----------


## lynt

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  70 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 

************

CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!! 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

(commentaire perso, si à cette date elle n'est pas morte!!!! Donc si qqn peut la prendre sous son aile, il faut tenter le forcing!

*
**

----------


## SarahC

> Apparemment c'est à l'eau pour aujourd'hui pour la n°1 car la FA a appelé et ils n'ont pas été fichus de lui dire si la chatte était "prête" à sortir, alors comme c'est quand même très loin de chez elle, elle n'a pas pris la route!!!!!!!!!!


Je vais tenter de faire rappeler qqn, purée sont lourds.

----------


## SarahC

> j'espère qu'elle ne risque plus rien maintenant, c'est ça qui m'inquiète, il faut absolument que tu les recontactes pour leur dire que tu viendras.


Qui?? Non, elle est réservée.

----------


## SarahC

> Non lynt ! ^^ C'est demain que je vais à Maisons-Alfort et je vais en service neuro pour faire passer des exams à mon chien. Du coup ça peut parfaitement prendre la journée et je risque de me retrouver coincée pour les minous. C'est pour ça que je préfère samedi, quitte à faire un aller/retour de plus...


Ca y est, je raccroche les wagons!!!! Je vois si mon contact a plus de succès.
Samedi, sûr, elle sera prête!
Mais là, ce jour, je vois av mes contacts!

----------


## SarahC

> Bon et si on faisait sortir d'autres chats à Saff ? C'est maintenant ou jamais pour les premiers de la liste   Deux grosses urgences (les FIV+ ancien et malade !), les 4 chatons dont 2 avec aucune piste du tout, les deux invisibles qui ont une vie comme tous les autres, qui ressentent la douleur et la peur, SVP ne les oubliez pas !!!


Oui, C UNE EXCELLENTE IDEE!!!! ET C'EST CE JOUR QUE LE VETO PASSE POUR LA LISTE DU JEUDI!!!!

----------


## Saff

Pour la minette n°1, c'est bon, j'ai eu la personne qui était là hier. Elle a noté pour samedi. La louloute est déjà vaccinée et pucée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce que qqun a recu le formulaire de chantil77 ? Parce que si c est bon saff peut peut etre les sortir ? Et toi lilly ? L accueil est possible ?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la minette n°1, c'est bon, j'ai eu la personne qui était là hier. Elle a noté pour samedi. La louloute est déjà vaccinée et pucée.


Ok, nickel.

----------


## lynt

*MàJ avec les horaires du cotrainage de Physalie vers Strasbourg + lilly1982 qui fait maintenant Paris -> Viroflay (78) vendredi.**

RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE**
*
- VENDREDI 27/01 : Paris -> St Dizier (52) en train par Lusiole
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) (13H -> 15H20) par Physalie en train (retour le même jour 17H -> 19H20 - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (départ Paris 10h57 et arrivée à Lyon Part Dieu 12h56)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
- SAMEDI 11/02:Paris -> Caen par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare 19h52, arrivée Caen 22h17)
- SAMEDI 11/02:Paris-> Le Havre par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare vers 20h, arrivée Le Havre vers 22h) 
*


COVOIT REGULIERS

*- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)*


RECAP-COVOIT IDF

*- MERCREDI 25/01: Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- MERCREDI 25/01: vers 18h00 Paris gare d'Austerlitz -> Viroflay RER C parLilly1982 
- JEUDI 26/01: Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) par Callie92 (1 sac IKEA et 0 box)
- VENDREDI 27/01: Paris en transports la journée (banlieue selon finances) et trajet vers Viroflay (78) arrivée vers 20H (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- SAMEDI 28/01 LE MATIN: sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière) *** valable aussi Lundi OU mardi ***
- SAMEDI 28/01: RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- SAMEDI 28/01:Paris en transports selon horaires (doit récup. chats le matin et être Gare de Lyon vers 16h) (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- DIMANCHE 29/01: Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) par Alexiel-chan
- DIMANCHE 29/01: RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- DIMANCHE 29/01: Paris en transports (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- Callie92 : . Disponible certains soirs et certains we pour Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)
- Alexiel-chan : Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine pour Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) 



+ SACS IKEA (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : 

- 20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, par Co92 (contacter Shany si besoin), 
- 21 sacs par gueguee 
- 1 par banzai 
- 2 par bbpo + 1 caisse
- 3 par lexiekiwi + 4 caisses
- 1 par Lady92 (Rueil Malmaison) + 2 caisses (dont une à Venise)
*

 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!*

----------


## SarahC

> Est ce que qqun a recu le formulaire de chantil77 ? Parce que si c est bon saff peut peut etre les sortir ? Et toi lilly ? L accueil est possible ?


Je ne pense pas que la SDB soit appropriée pour 2 chats pr aussi lgts, car trop petit.... Malheureusement, et le chat en accueil temporaire n'est pas à jour en vaccins, je crois....
Dc il faudrait prioriser, ET VITE, DE GRACE, un plan B si on nous lit!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si j habitais en RP ce serait plus simple mais voila.....

----------


## Lilly1982

> Je ne pense pas que la SDB soit appropriée pour 2 chats pr aussi lgts, car trop petit.... Malheureusement, et le chat en accueil temporaire n'est pas à jour en vaccins, je crois....
> Dc il faudrait prioriser, ET VITE, DE GRACE, un plan B si on nous lit!!


Je ne sais rien des vaccins de Pollux, je sais simplement qu'il est FIV+ et qu'il est castré (pour sa santé)

----------


## Rinou

> Merci! Pour toi et les autres, pensez à nous préciser de suite pour le reçu! Merci!


Désolée. ::  Avec reçu merci.

----------


## lynt

*Merci pour lui Rinou * *

RECAP DONS

**100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50 (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu

TOTAL : 300 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu



C'est aujourd'hui pour les chats du premier endroit, ce soir il sera trop tard ! Il faut une FA de transit pour les petits 6 et 9, il faut quelqu'un pour les petits 7 et 8, quelqu'un pour le n°2 qui n'aura pas de nouvelle chance, quelqu'un pour le 12 qui est FIV+ et malade donc en grande urgence, quelqu'un pour les 4 et 5 qui sont passés totalement inaperçus sur cette liste ! Pour l'instant on a un seul chat sortant sur l'endroit 1  Allez on se mobilise svp, FA, donateurs, assoc, ils comptent sur nous !!! *

----------


## lynt

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
les 6, 7, 8, 9 viennent du même endroit

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 

************

CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!! 


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

(commentaire perso, si à cette date elle n'est pas morte!!!! Donc si qqn peut la prendre sous son aile, il faut tenter le forcing!

*
**

----------


## TanjaK

20  de ma part:

*RECAP DONS

**100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50 (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
**20 (TanjaK)* *avec reçu*
*
TOTAL : 320 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Chantil77 : avez vous recu mon mail ?

----------


## chantil77

Oui je viens d'y répondre.

----------


## TROCA

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

 50 de Rinou+15 de TROCA +15 de Marie-Thérèse M (contact TROCA) soit 80

Qui donne encore pour tous les autres chats qui n'ont rien : les 4 et 5, les 7 et 8 le 12 ?
Et pour ceux de la 2ème liste dont le délai est demain.
Il faut encore des DONS pour permettre aux associations de pouvoir les prendre en charge. Alors QUI SUIT ?
*

----------


## clemcooksie

Bonjour, 
Je donne 20  (avec reçu si possible). Je vous laisse l'attribuer en fonction des besoins!

----------


## lynt

*Merci clemcooksie* *

RECAP DONS

**100 € ( TROCA ) dont 30€ pour ex 3 - 30€ pour 1 et 2 - 20€ pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
30 € (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20 € ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30 € (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40 € ( Girafe ) dont 30€ pour le 15 sans reçu
10 € ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20 € ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50€ (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20€ (TanjaK) avec reçu
20€ (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible

TOTAL : 340 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?

*

----------


## lynt

::  Il faut une FA quarantaine et longue durée pour que flokelo puisse sortir le chat n°2  ::

----------


## cyrano

Malheureusement, et le chat en accueil temporaire n'est pas à jour en vaccins, je crois....

si il a eu sa primo inj et son rappel un mois plus tard !!! 2 mois en fourrière c'est un minimum.......

----------


## invite 17

pour ma proposition de co voit elle tiens toujours, par contre je vais avoir sûrement 2 voir 3 petits chiots guadeloupéen a redescendre mais j'ai encore de la place pour des caisses a chat.

par contre je viens de penser que personne n'a mes coo telephonique pour me joindre ......

a qui je dois les donner en mp ?

----------


## SarahC

> pour ma proposition de co voit elle tiens toujours, par contre je vais avoir sûrement 2 voir 3 petits chiots guadeloupéen a redescendre mais j'ai encore de la place pour des caisses a chat.
> 
> par contre je viens de penser que personne n'a mes coo telephonique pour me joindre ......
> 
> a qui je dois les donner en mp ?


Pouvez vous me rappeler votre ville et dpt de départ en MP et me passer votre tél et m'indiquer, enfin, combien de boites de transport vous auriez?

----------


## SarahC

*7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide

Pourraient être sauvés eux aussi, SI ON A QUELQU'UN POUR LES SORTIR, ET QQN PR LES STOCKER UNE PETITE NUIT DIRECTION GARE DE LYON CE SAMEDI MATIN! 
*

----------


## SarahC

*Si on avait un coup de pouce dons, on pourrait sauver aussi:*

*23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01

Mais il faut une FA de quarantaine jusqu'au 11; où elle aurait un transport de façon sûre.

*

----------


## SarahC

Maintenant, je me déconnecte, j'ai paré au plus urgent à l'arrache.

Chatperlipopette semble avoir abouti av FA temporaire pour les petits.

----------


## lynt

Quelle heure pour les petits à gare de lyon ?

----------


## SarahC

Je ne sais pas; PiaM a les infos.

----------


## cyrano

> Quelle heure pour les petits à gare de lyon ?



je crois que c'est dans l’après midi mais plus trop sure!!!!

----------


## lynt

Si c'est l'aprem ça change tout. Les petits peuvent profiter de la sortie faite par Saff avec un relais qui les emmène en transports en commun à gare de lyon (Melun - Gare de Lyon en RER D c'est direct !).

----------


## PiaM

> *7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
> 8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
> 
> Pourraient être sauvés eux aussi, SI ON A QUELQU'UN POUR LES SORTIR, ET QQN PR LES STOCKER UNE PETITE NUIT DIRECTION GARE DE LYON CE SAMEDI MATIN! 
> *


J'arrive Gare de Lyon samedi vers 12h40 et repars vers 16h20 donc si quelqu'un peut me les apporter entre, ce serait top :-)

----------


## TROCA

> troca, tu connais mon faible pour les roux même fiv, le soucis est le manque de fa.
> j'ai déjà pas mal de chat à recaser suite plantage fa....donc je ne sais pas où je pourrai caser celui-ci.
> 
> si une fa se manifeste, je couvre volontiers.


Merci Flokelo. Mince alors pour la FA qui t'a plantée une FA de Rescue ? combien de chats à recaser ? Des loulous de fourrière ?
UNE FA SERIEUSE POUR LE ROUQUINOU N°2 POUR QUE FLOKELO PUISSE LE SORTIR SOUS SON ASSOCIATION ?

----------


## cyrano

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


**2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide**

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

**12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


****CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!**


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

voila, la liste des condamnés à mort!  c'est le moment de pousser les murs






*
* 


*
*

*

----------


## lynt

Dis-moi que les disparus sont des réservés stp ?  ::

----------


## cyrano

ce beau rouquin pourrait peut etre bénéficier de quelques jours aux bons soins de ma petite Banzaî  !!!!!!!

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80€ de dons, sauvez-le !*

----------


## cyrano

> Dis-moi que les disparus sont des réservés stp ?



oui les disparus sont réservés   ::

----------


## lynt

Merciiiii ! La 23 va pouvoir sortir avant alors ?

Pour 7 et 8 :
- Il manque *une personne en transports en commun samedi matin pour faire Melun - Gare de Lyon (direct RER D)* et peut-être garder les chats pas longtemps le temps que PiaM arrive (12h40)
- Si Saff doit sortir les minous, il lui faut au moins *une boîte et un sac IKEA* pour mettre les deux chatons.

----------


## cyrano

> Merciiiii ! La 23 va pouvoir sortir avant alors ?
> 
> Pour 7 et 8 :
> - Il manque *une personne en transports en commun samedi matin pour faire Melun - Gare de Lyon (direct RER D)* et peut-être garder les chats pas longtemps le temps que PiaM arrive (12h40)
> 
> - Si Saff doit sortir les minous, il lui faut au moins *une boîte et un sac IKEA* pour mettre les deux chatons.


pour la 23 je l'espère !!!

pour le train il faudrait savoir plutôt à quelle heure elle repart

et pour les chatons peut être un troisième donc prévoir une* boite et un sac en sup
*

----------


## TROCA

Il reste encore 7 chats dont des *urgences* des *sociables ++* le 12 malade , *le 14* qui est sous sous perfusion depuis 2 jours.
Il y a *2 jeunes femelles* de 1 an *les 4 et 5* qui n'ont suscité aucun intérêt. Pour le moment elles ne sont* pas malades* mais elles finiront par l'être si nous les laissons là-bas ! Elles sont *gentilles juste un peu timides,* pas des craintives !
Il y 2 autres jeunes femelles (1 an et 7 mois) pas des craintives non plus, juste timidous et en coryza donc en danger. 
Personne pour s'intéresser un peu à tous ces loulous qui méritent bien aussi que l'on se mobilise pour essayer de les sortir ?
Une preuve d'intérêt pour eux aussi SVP !!!

----------


## Lilly1982

> Merciiiii ! La 23 va pouvoir sortir avant alors ?
> 
> Pour 7 et 8 :
> - *Il manque une personne en transports en commun samedi matin pour faire Melun - Gare de Lyon (direct RER D) et peut-être garder les chats pas longtemps le temps que PiaM arrive (12h40)*


Si quelqu'un me les amène en zone 4 ratp, je peux venir les chercher (avec le pass navigo de mon chiri  :: ).

----------


## Callie92

Pour l'horaire de départ de PiaM :




> J'arrive Gare de Lyon samedi vers 12h40 et repars vers 16h20 donc si quelqu'un peut me les apporter entre, ce serait top :-)

----------


## Callie92

J'ai rien de prévu samedi donc peut aider Lilly1982 ou me déplacer un peu hors RP.
Par contre zones 3-4 max ce serait bien .. (fin de mois difficile.. arf..).
Comme ça arrange :Embarrassment:

----------


## cyrano

> Pour l'horaire de départ de PiaM :




super cela laisse un peu plus de temps pour la sortie fourrière !!!

----------


## cyrano

> J'ai rien de prévu samedi donc peut aider Lilly1982 ou me déplacer un peu hors RP.
> Par contre zones 3-4 max ce serait bien .. (fin de mois difficile.. arf..).
> Comme ça arrange



si tu peux aider lily1982 a emmener les chats gare de lyon je peux les choper le matin sur la francilienne au retour de la fourrière et vous les amener par exemple à Fontenay sous bois pour le début d’après midi  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> si tu peux aider lily1982 a emmener les chats gare de lyon je peux les choper le matin sur la francilienne au retour de la fourrière et vous les amener par exemple à Fontenay sous bois pour le début d’après midi


C'est tout bon pour moi  ::

----------


## cyrano

comme cela je te livre en même temps les 2 curv....

----------


## lynt

*Toujours rien pour le pauvre chat n°2 ? Un accueil longue durée svp !

Et le chat n°12 lui aussi en grande urgence ? Rien n'a été proposé pour lui !

Ne parlons même pas des chats 4 et 5... C'est maintenant qu'il faut proposer quelque chose pour eux !!!*

----------


## lynt

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 


**2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide**

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

**12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


****CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!**


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

voila, la liste des condamnés à mort!  c'est le moment de pousser les murs !!*

----------


## lynt

Pitié pour le 12, encore un pauvre chat de salon très sociable lâchement abandonné  ::

----------


## Callie92

> C'est tout bon pour moi


C'est bon pour moi aussi.
Tu as une idée de l'heure ? pour rdv rer fontenay sous bois donc.
Caisses de transport ok ?

----------


## lynt

Non il manque deux boîtes de transports pour Saff pour qu'elle puisse faire la sortie de fourrière des chats http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...574#post943574

----------


## Muriel P

> ce beau rouquin pourrait peut etre bénéficier de quelques jours aux bons soins de ma petite Banzaî  !!!!!!!
> 
> *2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
>  FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !*


Je vous en prie, il est là-bas depuis trop longtemps ! Il a des dons, une assoc, et peut-être donc une FA quarantaine ! Ne le laissons pas tomber !!!!  ::

----------


## Callie92

> Non il manque deux boîtes de transports pour Saff pour qu'elle puisse faire la sortie de fourrière des chats http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/42248-Plusieurs-recherches-de-covoiturage-en-RP-SOS-fourrières-RP-SEM4?p=943574#post943574


Post à jour
Apparemment Rinou peut prêter 3 caisses.

----------


## lynt

Plus qu'une poignée de minutes pour espérer sortir les 4 minous restants de la première fourrière !! Personne n'a une petite place chez lui pour accueillir le chat roux à qui il ne manque qu'un accueil longue durée ??  ::

----------


## TROCA

*ON CONTINUE A SE MOBILISER ET A CHERCHER DES SOLUTIONS POUR CEUX QUI N'EN ONT PAS 
*
Il manque une *FA longue durée pour le le rouquinou n°2* qui serait couvert par Flokelo (SSAD) Fa quarantaine (Banzai ?). Il ya des dons pour lui (80). Alors vite une FA pour lui permettre de sortir et de survivre à son passage en fourrière. 
Et puis des *propositions pour tous ceux qui n'ont rien de rien les petites 4 et 5 , le petit 12* qui est malade un ultra sociable.
Quelle main se tendra vers eux afin qu'ils ne terminent pas leur parcours dans l'indifférence générale. *Faisons les sortir par la bonne sortie celle de la vie*

----------


## Verlaine

Quelqu'un pourrait-il prendre un chat de flokelo qui aurait déjà fait sa quarantaine, ce qui du coup libèrerait une place pour le rouquin?

----------


## lynt

Banzai pourrait faire la quarantaine du rouquin a priori donc c'est juste l'accueil longue durée derrière qui coince.

----------


## TROCA

Bonne idée Verlaine cela permettrait à Flokelo de le sauver !

----------


## banzai

ha bon !! qui a eu cette idée fabuleuse  ::  ??????
on traficotte derrière mon dos car je suis pas au courant du tout du tout 
ma quarantaine s'en va samedi matin

----------


## lynt

Pile poil...  :: 

C'est cyrano  :Big Grin:

----------


## fina_flora

> ha bon !! qui a eu cette idée fabuleuse  ??????
> on traficotte derrière mon dos car je suis pas au courant du tout du tout 
> ma quarantaine s'en va samedi matin


ben, justement, tu vas t'ennuyer, donc Muriel à pensé à toi.
c'est ti pas mignon?
tu te situes vers où? (si tu préfère répondre en mp, pas de soucis)
c'est pour le covoiturage bien sûr

----------


## banzai

::  connais pas cyrano
 ::  pour fina , je suis en france

----------


## SarahC

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il prendre un chat de flokelo qui aurait déjà fait sa quarantaine, ce qui du coup libèrerait une place pour le rouquin?


Et la longue durée? On en a déjà X en vadrouille, de FA en FA, c'est pas évident. Ya sauver, et après.
Donc n'oublions pas que là, de suite, FA longue durée à prévoir aussi.

----------


## coch

édit

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai rien suivi, et je n'ai pas le temps d'aller sur le net ds les zones en question.
Donnez nous une ville ds laquelle vous pourriez aller les filles, je tente de gérer ce truc à 5h de bagnole.
Je connais bien Paris, mais la banlieue et moi, non, donc les zones, non plus.

Pour samedi, on va encore avoir un souci de caisses?

C'est pas possible..............

Dc on avance?

Je n'ai rien suivi du tout!

Ah, et officiel, maintenant, le mail sera: soschatsnac2012@gmail.com accessible à qui voudra aider plus de 3 minutes par mois.
Comme ça, plus besoin d'attendre SarahC pour rien. 

Ce sera le mail de contact pour le prochain SOS, et les suivants.

Bref, je n'ai rien suivi, je vais faire les minables courses que je dois faire depuis 4 jours, et je repasse ce soir en espérant avoir eu le temps de vous suivre, de tout capter, de qui va où.

Banzaï, je plaide non coupable, j'étais au travail et j'avoue avoir balayé X pages sans rien.

Pour toutes les sorties non calées, je n'organise rien du tout, ça, c pr mon vendredi  de la semaine passée. Responsabilisons nous. Allez, à plus tard!

----------


## SarahC

> mais si mais si ! du côté de Bergerac.....


Pardon, je n'ai pas suivi. Je ne gère aucun co voit et aucune sortie, donc je vous laisse tous voir. 
Mais du coup, prquoi ça pose problème si Banzai fait le quarantaine??? 
La FA est présente? Des fois qu'on ait besoin de ses coordonnées?

----------


## Rinou

> Post à jour
> Apparemment Rinou peut prêter 3 caisses.


Attention, je répète que ce sont les caisses à *Venise n'est pas en Italie.* Donc c'est seulement avec son accord qu'elles partiront de chez moi.
Je n'ai pas pour habitude de prêter du matériel qui ne m'appartient pas.
Je vais essayer d'acheter des caisses d'occasion afin de pouvoir en prêter plus facilement.
J'en ai déjà 2 à moi qui ne sont pas encore revenues, je ne peux donc pas laisser partir les autres comme ça (j'ai aussi des matous).

----------


## babe78

pour info, il y a des caisses chats en promo à 10 euros à truffaut, c'est le moment de faire les stocks

----------


## cyrano

> connais pas cyrano
>  pour fina , je suis en france


cyrano= mamie pour toi  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout est calé de mon côté, je vois s'ils peuvent sortir demain. Y'en a d'autres qui pourrait bénéficier de cette sortie ou pas ?

----------


## lynt

Pour les autres sortants de cette fourrière c'est réglé sur samedi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

ok

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: 




> * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
> *_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)_*
> 
> 
> CHATS A RESERVER AU PIRE CET AM, ON PEUT ATTENDRE MARDI MAIS CERTAINS NE SERONT PLUS LA!!!! 
> 
> 
> **2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
>  FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !
> ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pistache69 : c'est bon 3 caisses pour toi le 7/02 ? Je te charge ma pauvre..... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DONS
*
*100 € ( TROCA ) dont 30€ pour ex 3 - 30€ pour 1 et 2 - 20€ pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu*
*30 € (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu*
*20 € ( Sab_)* *pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30 € (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2** avec reçu
40 € ( Girafe ) dont 30€ pour le 15 sans reçu
10 € ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15* *sans reçu
20 € ( Pistache69 )pour le 15* *sans reçu
**50€ (Rinou) pour le 2* *avec reçu

**TOTAL : 300 EUROS
*
*+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## pistache69

oui c est bon, je mettrai à contribution les collegues qui voyagent avec moi...

Par contre, faudra bien m'amener les chats à la gare, genre 20 minutes avant (je peux donner mon n° de voiture) et me dire si les billets seront dejà ok (ça m'arrangerait, on a une grosse soiree la veille et je vais pas arriver 2h avant le depart du train...)
si un ou une parisien (ne) me lit peut on me dire combien de temps de mets en metro entre la porte de versailles et la gare de lyon ?

tiens moi au jus chatperlipopette

----------


## Rinou

J'ai reçu ce soir une réponse positive d'une FA pour l'accueil temporaire de la minette 21 ... qui n'est plus sur la liste.
Donc, ça libèrerait la place pour le minou 14 par exemple, *mais à la seule condition qu'il ait une FA longue durée au bout de 15 jours maxi.*

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DONS

**100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50 (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20 (TanjaK) avec reçu
20 (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible

TOTAL : 340 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> oui c est bon, je mettrai à contribution les collegues qui voyagent avec moi...
> 
> Par contre, faudra bien m'amener les chats à la gare, genre 20 minutes avant (je peux donner mon n° de voiture) et me dire si les billets seront dejà ok (ça m'arrangerait, on a une grosse soiree la veille et je vais pas arriver 2h avant le depart du train...)
> si un ou une parisien (ne) me lit peut on me dire combien de temps de mets en metro entre la porte de versailles et la gare de lyon ?
> 
> tiens moi au jus chatperlipopette



Pour le trajet dans Paris heu tu te doutes bien que je ne peux point t'aider lol. En tout cas, merci pour ces petits loups et méfies toi que je t'en rajoute pas encore  ::

----------


## Callie92

> oui c est bon, je mettrai à contribution les collegues qui voyagent avec moi...
> 
> Par contre, faudra bien m'amener les chats à la gare, genre 20 minutes avant (je peux donner mon n° de voiture) et me dire si les billets seront dejà ok (ça m'arrangerait, on a une grosse soiree la veille et je vais pas arriver 2h avant le depart du train...)
> si un ou une parisien (ne) me lit peut on me dire combien de temps de mets en metro entre la porte de versailles et la gare de lyon ?
> 
> tiens moi au jus chatperlipopette


A priori 30 minutes (sans compter le temps de marche pour les changements) donc prévoir plus large.
http://www.ratp.fr/plan-interactif/

----------


## Callie92

> Attention, je répète que ce sont les caisses à *Venise n'est pas en Italie.* Donc c'est seulement avec son accord qu'elles partiront de chez moi.
> Je n'ai pas pour habitude de prêter du matériel qui ne m'appartient pas.
> Je vais essayer d'acheter des caisses d'occasion afin de pouvoir en prêter plus facilement.
> J'en ai déjà 2 à moi qui ne sont pas encore revenues, je ne peux donc pas laisser partir les autres comme ça (j'ai aussi des matous).


Je me suis mal exprimée..
J'ai ''raccourci'' l'idée, j'avoue.
Sans rancune

----------


## Rinou

> Post à jour
> Apparemment Rinou peut prêter 3 caisses.


C'est bon, j'ai le feu vert de Venise n'est pas en Italie : Saff passera récupérer 3 caisses et 3 sacs chez moi samedi matin.

----------


## lynt

Prévoir toujours large pour gare de lyon, même quand on connait c'est toujours long d'arriver où on veut.

----------


## Saff

J'organise la suite du covoit avec Cyrano et je vous tiens au courant mais normalement on va être bon : je prévois d'être à la fourrière entre 10h et 10h30...

----------


## fina_flora

> C'est bon, j'ai le feu vert de Venise n'est pas en Italie : Saff passera récupérer 3 caisses et 3 sacs chez moi samedi matin.


je rappel que je suis près de l'endroit 1 samedi matin avec au moins 4 caisses et 2 sac ikea (vois 5 caisses et 5 sac)
je ne serais pas en France du 1er au 8 février (possibilité de laisser sac et caisses non utilisés à côté de l'endroit 1)

----------


## SarahC

Ok donc si je réussis à suivre, les co-voit partie 1 sont bouclés?
Je vois pr la suite et fin des co-voit endroit 2, pr relais une nuit pour ensuite Gaston.
Et pr le chat une nuit pr Babe78.

----------


## chatperlipopette

De notre côté oui, tout est bouclé pour la sortie, la FA de transit, le co voit, la FA de quarantaine et la FALD.....J'aime quand ca se passe comme ça. 
Merci à toutes celles qui interviennent de près comme de loin pour ces deux schpountz.

----------


## SarahC

> De notre côté oui, tout est bouclé pour la sortie, la FA de transit, le co voit, la FA de quarantaine et la FALD.....J'aime quand ca se passe comme ça. 
> Merci à toutes celles qui interviennent de près comme de loin pour ces deux schpountz.


Nickel, de mon côté c en cours (suis au tél) et ça semble coller aussi. OUF!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: 

Allez on se mobilise pour ceux qui restent sur la touche !!!!!!

----------


## lynt

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


Voila, la liste des condamnés à mort ! C'est le moment de pousser les murs !!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qui pourrait faire un petit don même 5 euros ? Beaucoup de soins pour les minous de la fourrière 2 + des tests en PCR à prévoir.....




> *RECAP DONS
> *
> *100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu*
> *30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu*
> *20  ( Sab_)* *pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
> 30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2** avec reçu
> 40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
> 10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15* *sans reçu
> 20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15* *sans reçu
> ...


Merci Vhak

----------


## chatperlipopette

7 chats sans solutions !

----------


## Muriel P

Je fais une promesse de 10€ (vraiment désolée de pas pouvoir faire plus en ce moment), reçu pas indispensable, à attribuer selon les urgences. 
Qui suit ? 

Il faut absolument des FA pour tous les chats restants... J'ai très peur pour le n°2, peur qu'il ne soit plus là demain ! Et c'est pareil pour les autres, car aucune solution à l'horizon pour eux ! Help !!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci à toi, modifié le récap.

----------


## vhak

20 euros pour le 12...please faq, fald et assoc !

----------


## Rinou

L'asso qui devait prendre :




> *23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
>  Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
> SORTANTE LE 31/01
> Mais il faut une FA de quarantaine jusqu'au 11; où elle aurait un transport de façon sûre.*


pourrait-elle prendre à la place un autre chat dela liste pour lequel il ne faudrait qu'une FA de quarantaine (le 14 ou le 12 par exemple, dans la même situation d'urgence) ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> 20 euros pour le 12...please faq, fald et assoc !


Merci pour le 12. Avec reçu ou pas ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> L'asso qui devait prendre :
> 
> 
> 
> pourrait-elle prendre à la place un autre chat dela liste pour lequel il ne faudrait qu'une FA de quarantaine (le 14 ou le 12 par exemple, dans la même situation d'urgence) ?


Et la 23 elle devient quoi ?

----------


## Rinou

Elle a disparu de la liste, réservée par ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oops j'avais pas vu....désolé Rinou.

----------


## lynt

Tu t'es plantée de recap chatperlipopette (c'est pour ça que je t'avais mis le bon sous le tien) ; il te manque :

*20€ (TanjaK) avec reçu
20€ (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben c'est peut être l'assoc en question qui l'a sortit, auquel cas ben pas de place dispo.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rhoo ben merdoume....faut que j'aille me coucher moi !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
RECAP DONS

**100 € ( TROCA ) dont 30€ pour ex 3 - 30€ pour 1 et 2 - 20€ pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
50 € (vhak) dont 30€ pour le 3 + 20 € pour le 12 avec reçu
20 € ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30 € (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40 € ( Girafe ) dont 30€ pour le 15 sans reçu
10 € ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20 € ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50€ (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20€ (TanjaK) avec reçu
20€ (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
10€ ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable


TOTAL : 370 EUROS

+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 3 ( tarifs assoc ) avec reçu

QUI SUIT ?

* 

Normalement c'est bon, hein Lynt ?

----------


## SarahC

> L'asso qui devait prendre :
> 
> *23) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
>  Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
> SORTANTE LE 31/01
> Mais il faut une FA de quarantaine jusqu'au 11; où elle aurait un transport de façon sûre.*
> 
> 
> pourrait-elle prendre à la place un autre chat dela liste pour lequel il ne faudrait qu'une FA de quarantaine (le 14 ou le 12 par exemple, dans la même situation d'urgence) ?


Euh, je comprends pas....
La 23 est en vie, et doit être sauvée encore, échanger av qui? Ai pas suivi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je me suis fais la meme reflexion mais je ne sais pas qui l a enleve de la liste ici. pas moi.

----------


## lynt

cyrano l'a enlevé, ainsi que le 22, ils ont été réservés apparemment, peut-être pas par quelqu'un de "chez nous" ? Mais sorti des listes quand même.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok !

----------


## lynt

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  80 de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées (non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


Voila, la liste des condamnés à mort ! C'est le moment de pousser les murs !!*

----------


## lynt

14, 17 et 18 : pas de don nominatif, pas de proposition d'accueil, pas d'assoc ! Ils sont pourtant tous les 3 malades, le 14 est en grande urgence, de bons candidats au sac poubelle...

QUI PEUT PROPOSER QUELQUE CHOSE POUR EUX ??  ::  Il ne reste que quelques heures pour espérer les sauver !

----------


## Rinou

J'ai une FA de quarantaine (mes parents : depuis le temps que je les tanne pour qu'ils soient FA temporaire  :: ).
Il manque donc une FA longue durée et une asso.

----------


## banzai

flokello a-t-elle réservé le roux ? si besoin de FA de quarantaine " pas plus de 15 jours ,c'est bon pour moi ou pour un autre qui doit sortir en urgence si couvert par assoc et FALD derrière car je maintiens pas les ados et dultes plus de 15 jours enfermé dans une cage

----------


## lynt

Tu leur as fait remplir le formulaire d'accueil Rinou ? Je peux te l'envoyer si besoin.

----------


## lynt

Vu que pas de FA longue durée, flokelo n'a pas du réserver le roux et là c'est trop tard pour sortir cette semaine. Il est cependant toujours possible de le réserver en espérant qu'il soit toujours en vie à ce moment-là (sachant que plus la réservation sera rapide, meilleures seront ses chances de survie) donc si une FA longue durée veut bien l'accueillir, qu'elle se manifeste le plus vite possible.

----------


## Rinou

Je veux bien que tu me l'envoies car je ne l'ai jamais eu mais je le remplirai à leur place car si commence à leur demander de remplir de la paperasse, c'est mort ...
Mon père avait accepté de justesse l'accueil de la minette 23 qui était en grand danger uniquement parce qu'il y avait la garantie qu'elle parte le 11 (il ne veut pas se retrouver avec un chat sur les bras, non pas qu'il ne les aime pas mais après le décès de leurs deux minettes, à 21 ans et 4 mois et 17 ans 1/2 il n'en veut plus car trop de chagrin de les perdre).

----------


## TROCA

*14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 
17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza
18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*IL Y A URGENCE POUR LES 14, 17, ET 18 ! LE DELAI C'EST AUJOURD'HUI POUR EUX !*
Ce sont des *sociables*, *tous jeunes l*e mâle *14 est en urgence* (sous perf!), et *les 2 autres, de jeunes femelles dont un grand BB la 18 ont le coryza ;* elles ne tiendront pas et leur état risque de se détériorer rapidement si on ne les sort pas .
Ils risquent fort d'être les sacrifiés de la semaine . *Quelqu'un peut-il encore proposer quelque chose pour essayer de les sauver* ? Un *don* même minime, un *accueil temporaire et longue durée* pour sauver 3 vies !

----------


## lynt

On aurait donc une FA de quarantaine voire deux avec Banzai, qui peut accueillir l'un de ces chats après leur quarantaine ? Qui peut chapeauter leur sortie ? Les dons sont les bienvenus pour aider les assoc à les sortir de là !  ::   ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: 





> *
> RECAP DONS
> 
> **100  ( TROCA ) dont 30 pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20 pour les urgences 13,14 et 22 avec reçu
> 50  (vhak) dont 30 pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
> 20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
> 30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
> 40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
> 10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Petit souci, il manque le total  ::  Et je suis nulle en calcul!

----------


## SarahC

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 31 JANVIER, ET DE PREFERENCE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE!!!  


2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
 FIV + et c'est un ancien  
80  de dons, sauvez-le !

4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> cyrano l'a enlevé, ainsi que le 22, ils ont été réservés apparemment, peut-être pas par quelqu'un de "chez nous" ? Mais sorti des listes quand même.


Si si, les chats sont réservés pour les protéger, mais c'est encore une fois de la bidouille de la part de contacts fidèles qui refusaient de se résigner à les voir mourir, PiaM et Cyrano auront besoin d'aide dans ce sens; car au niveau sorties, pas évident du tout, car encore du terre à terre, ce sont des chats impliquant des frais vétos.

----------


## SarahC

> mais si mais si ! du côté de Bergerac.....


On a une FA longue durée, ou pas??  ::

----------


## SarahC

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS*

*100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour ex 3 - 30 pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
50  (vhak) dont 30 pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69 )pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
10  ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable
**
TOTAL: 370 *

 :: *Qui peut aider? Même 5  sont déjà une avancée! Il y a de nombreux malades sur la liste!!!*   :: 

PS: je rappelle que les promesses ne se transforment en promesses QUE lorsque la liste est arrivée au maximum de ses possibilités, et que les chats sont bien tous sortis!
Ce sont des promesses, pas des dons!

----------


## lynt

Je crois que c'était une blagounette Sarah (l'histoire de Banzai FA quarantaine sans le savoir, dis moi où tu habites qu'on t'amène le chat...  :Big Grin: ). Ou alors j'ai rien compris  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah, oui ben c'est sûr, c'est le moment d'en faire.

----------


## lynt

Le délai c'est cet après-midi pour 14, 17, 18 et pour l'instant on n'a aucune solution complète ! SVP il faut des familles d'accueil longue durée pour ces chats (c'est à dire jusqu'à adoption, ça peut prendre 1 mois comme 4 ou 5). Si vous ne voulez pas vous engager sur une durée indéterminée avec la peur de rester avec le chat sur les bras, proposez la durée qui vous convient, un mois, deux, trois ? Ça peut être le maillon de chaîne manquant qui empêche la sortie d'un de ces minous.

3 petits chats à réserver avant ce soir, c'est rien du tout et c'est tout pour eux !!

----------


## SarahC

*Si vous vous sentez prêt à aider mais avez encore des interrogations, lancez vous!!! Dites nous ce qui vous manque pour être convaincu d'aider l'un des ces chats!*

----------


## SarahC

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 31 JANVIER, ET DE PREFERENCE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE!!!  


4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*On a un co voit dans quelques heures à ce deuxième endroit et un co-voit en direction du premier endroit demain!*

----------


## Ibis

> Le délai c'est cet après-midi pour 14, 17, 18 et pour l'instant on n'a aucune solution complète ! SVP il faut des familles d'accueil longue durée pour ces chats (c'est à dire jusqu'à adoption, ça peut prendre 1 mois comme 4 ou 5). Si vous ne voulez pas vous engager sur une durée indéterminée avec la peur de rester avec le chat sur les bras, proposez la durée qui vous convient, un mois, deux, trois ? Ça peut être le maillon de chaîne manquant qui empêche la sortie d'un de ces minous.
> 
> 3 petits chats à réserver avant ce soir, c'est rien du tout et c'est tout pour eux !!


Je pourrais prendre un de ceux là ou le 4 ou le 5 en FA longue durée mais je ne sais pas à partir de quand. J'ai plusieurs chats en dépannage temporaire mais je ne suis pas capable actuellement de dire jusqu'à quand ! Cela peut prendre 15 jours ou plus, difficile à dire. Si cela peut dépanner pour la suite, pour prendre le relais ...

----------


## SarahC

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS*

*100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour ex 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
50  (vhak) dont 30  pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
10  ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable
**
TOTAL: 370 *

 :: *Qui peut aider? Même 5  sont déjà une avancée! Il y a de nombreux malades sur la liste!!!*   :: 
*

ON NE PEUT PAS AVOIR QUE DES DONS FLECHES SUR TEL OU TEL CHAT, CAR A LA FIN, JE DOIS REPARTIR AFIN QUE TOUT LE MONDE AIT UN PEU QUELQUE CHOSE, EN FONCTION DU NOMBRE ET DES MALADES, ET LA DES MALADES QUI VONT SORTIR OU SORTENT, OU ENFIN, QUI POURRAIENT SORTIR, ON EN A PLEINS! SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, C'EST LE MOMENT!!!*

----------


## banzai

*14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
**Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

**17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
**Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
**Coryza

j'ai eu comfirmation fin apm que ma quarantaine partait demain matin donc je suis dispo pour 15 jours quarantaine si et seulement si une assoc se propose et FALD assurée après pour un de ces 3 là*

----------


## cyrano

> *14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
> **Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 
> 
> **17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
> **Coryza
> 
> 18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
> **Coryza
> 
> j'ai eu comfirmation fin apm que ma quarantaine partait demain matin donc je suis dispo pour 15 jours quarantaine si et seulement si une assoc se propose et FALD assurée après pour un de ces 3 là*


t'en a marre des rouquins !!!!

----------


## lynt

Il faudrait arriver à trouver une solution pour le 12 vu l'urgence, pitié pour lui  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Banzai, tu peux faire la quarantaine du roux et blanc fiv ? il a une place ensuite et est couvert.


C'est en bonne voie pour le n°2 alors ? Ce serait super !
Il reste tous les autres ceux de l'endroit n° 2 les 14, 17 et 18 . *Cela URGE pour eux*  ::  ::  ::  :: *CE SOIR IL RISQUE D 'ETRE TROP TARD !*
Le 12 et le 14 sont en grande urgence 
*IL FAUT DES DONS POUR CES CHATS CAR IL N EN ONT ENCORE AUCUN D AFFECTE .* *ALORS VITE UN DON 5€+5€+5€* ...

----------


## banzai

> Banzai, tu peux faire la quarantaine du roux et blanc fiv ? il a une place ensuite et est couvert.


OUI

----------


## SarahC

Ok donc par contre je vous laisse voir pr la sortie de demain, car pas le temps.
J'ai édité et l'ai supprimé de la liste.
Je me déconnecte, déjeuner boulot et réunions ensuite, plus dispo avant 17h... 
Mais comme tout semble bouclé pr les sortants, c pas très gênant.
*Pour la fourrière 2, ils sortent vers 14h, donc si qqch pouvait encore se décanter, ce serait maintenant ou peut être jamais!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors si on résume :

Le n°2 : sortirait sous couvert de Flokelo, en FA quarantaine chez Banzai et aura une FALD derrière ?

----------


## lynt

> Banzai, tu peux faire la quarantaine du roux et blanc fiv ? *il a une place ensuite* et est couvert.


Oui donc.

----------


## Muriel P

> c'est encore bon pour réserver c=les chats de l'endroit 1 aujourd'hui pour sortie demain !!!!
> 
> LANCEZ VOUS !!!


4, 5 et 12 peuvent donc encore être sauvés !!!! Qui peut proposer quelque chose ? Un accueil de transit, un accueil quarantaine, un accueil pour 1 mois, 2, ou plus, un don ? 
On oublie pas les chats de la fourrière 2 ! Même chose, qui peut faire une petite chose qui, mise bout à bout avec d'autres, permettra de sauver la vie à un de ces chats ? 
On se mobilise à fond pour ceux qui restent !!!! On y croit ! 
Je rajoute 10 € à mon don. 
Qui suit ?  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci pour eux MurielP


RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour ex 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
50  (vhak) dont 30  pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable
*
*TOTAL: 380 *

 :: *Qui peut aider? Même 5  sont déjà une avancée! Il y a de nombreux malades sur la liste!!!*  :: 
*

ON NE PEUT PAS AVOIR QUE DES DONS FLECHES SUR TEL OU TEL CHAT, CAR A LA FIN, JE DOIS REPARTIR AFIN QUE TOUT LE MONDE AIT UN PEU QUELQUE CHOSE, EN FONCTION DU NOMBRE ET DES MALADES, ET LA DES MALADES QUI VONT SORTIR OU SORTENT, OU ENFIN, QUI POURRAIENT SORTIR, ON EN A PLEINS! SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, C'EST LE MOMENT!!!*

----------


## banzai

::  mamie cyrano ne va certainement pas laissé 
*14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
**Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 
dans la panade , serait trop cruelle , hein mamie ???
*

----------


## TROCA

Je suis si contente pour le petit rouquinou ! Ah les rouquins et Flokelo ! ::  à toi et à Banzaï . 
J'espère qu'il ne sera pas en trop mauvais état et qu'il va bien récupérer. Nous avons hâte de le voir en photo à sa sortie.
*
Pitié pour tous les autres les obscurs les sans grade ceux qui n'ont fait l'objet d'aucune proposition ni de don ni d'accueil RIEN  Je parle des 4 et 5 et des 17 et 18.* 

*IL RESTE DEUX HEURES POUR ESSAYER DE SAUVER LES 3 CHATS RESTANTS DE L 'ENDROIT N °2 LES 14 EN GRANDE URGENCE ET LES 17 ET 18 EN CORYZA POUR EUX !*

----------


## Alicelovespets

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS ! 
(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 31 JANVIER, ET DE PREFERENCE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE!!! 


4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées  
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 27/01!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


*

----------


## TROCA

Il reste 6 chats ; le 14 a 6,50€ environ de dons (TROCA); 12 a 20€ (Vhak). Reste 80€ non affectés à un chat en particulier. Ce ne sera pas suffisant car il y a des soins pour les 14 et 12 et aussi les 17 et 18 qui ont le coryza. Afin que chacun ait au minimum 20€, il faudrait 120€ moins les 80€ non affectés à un chat en particulier il manque donc 40€.
Qui complètera afin d'offrir les mêmes chances à tout le monde ?

----------


## lynt

Il ne faut pas oublier les chats déjà réservés, pour certains malades (13, 15, 21, 22, 23) qui eux aussi ont droit à leur coup de pouce et sont concernés par cet appel à dons global. En résumé, certains chats n'ont rien du tout et certaines assoc qui les ont sorti en suivant davantage leur coeur que leur raison vont avoir besoin d'aide pour leur prise en charge. Si nous ne les aidons pas, la raison finira par gagner et les chats suivants finiront en sac... Si quelqu'un peut donner quelque chose, c'est le moment ou jamais  ::   ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca y est les minous 6 et 9 sont au chaud et en sécurité.

Ils vont très bien ( pour le moment pourvu que ça dure ).

Un grand merci à Chantil77 d'avoir été les chercher.

Nous attendons des petites photos en espérant que cela fera changer d'avis certaines personnes qui hésiteraient encore.

----------


## Lilly1982

> Ca y est les minous 6 et 9 sont au chaud et en sécurité.
> 
> Ils vont très bien ( pour le moment pourvu que ça dure ).
> 
> Un grand merci à Chantil77 d'avoir été les chercher.
> 
> Nous attendons des petites photos en espérant que cela fera changer d'avis certaines personnes qui hésiteraient encore.


Je suis heureuse pour eux  :: 

Merci Chantil77  ::

----------


## banzai

*14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
**Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

**17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
**Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
**Coryza


vont pas passé le weeck !!!!!!!!*

----------


## TROCA

Super pour les petits bouts 6 et 9 . Merci, merci  à Chatperlipopette et à Chantil77 de leur avoir permis de sortir; Gros câlinous aux petits de notre part et  ::  pour vous deux !

----------


## Saff

Petite question... Cyrano connaît les numéros de fourrière des loulous que je dois sortir demain ? (sauf celle que je garde évidemment) Et sous quelle assoc sont-ils pris en charge ? Si on pouvait me MP tout ça et dire à la fourrière que c'est moi qui les récup aussi... Si y en a d'autres à sortir, j'y vais avec une voiture commerciale donc y a encore de la place, n'hésitez pas !

----------


## banzai

*12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable*
* FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées  
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


 personneeeeeeeeeeee ??????????????*

----------


## fina_flora

> Petite question... Cyrano connaît les numéros de fourrière des loulous que je dois sortir demain ? (sauf celle que je garde évidemment) Et sous quelle assoc sont-ils pris en charge ? Si on pouvait me MP tout ça et dire à la fourrière que c'est moi qui les récup aussi... Si y en a d'autres à sortir, j'y vais avec une voiture commerciale donc y a encore de la place, n'hésitez pas !


et niveau boites de transport et sac ikea, tu as tout ce qu'il te faut???

----------


## lynt

Oui cyrano doit avoir les infos, sinon SarahC.

Oui elle récupère boîtes et sacs chez Rinou demain matin.

----------


## SarahC

Saff, passez moi votre mail en MP et votre tél, je pense avoir votre tél, mais ds le doute, et vos dispos, au tél!

----------


## TROCA

*ON CONTINUE A SE MOBILISER POUR LES CHATS QUI NE SONT PAS SORTIS D' AFFAIRE* .
*Pensons aux 3 petits malades qui doivent en baver et aux 2 minettes 4 et 6 qui sont apparemment en bon état mais cela risque de changer si elles restent trop longtemps en fourrière.  Sortons-les avant qu'ils ne soit trop tard !*

----------


## SarahC

** *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*_(merci de remettre cette mention à  chaque mise à  jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas  clair pour tous  nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes données)_*


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 31 JANVIER, ET DE PREFERENCE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE!!!  


4) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 


CHATS A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 27/01, 17h30!!!!


14 ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 ) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza

18 ) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza


* ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour ex 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
50  (vhak) dont 30  pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable
*
*TOTAL: 380 *

 :: *Qui peut aider? Même 5  sont déjà une avancée! Il y a de nombreux malades sur la liste!!!*  :: 
*

ON NE PEUT PAS AVOIR QUE DES DONS FLECHES SUR TEL OU TEL CHAT, CAR A LA FIN, JE DOIS REPARTIR AFIN QUE TOUT LE MONDE AIT UN PEU QUELQUE CHOSE, EN FONCTION DU NOMBRE ET DES MALADES, ET LA DES MALADES QUI VONT SORTIR OU SORTENT, OU ENFIN, QUI POURRAIENT SORTIR, ON EN A PLEINS! SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, C'EST LE MOMENT!!*

----------


## TROCA

*IL EST ENCORE TEMPS POUR LES 14 17 ET 18 ! NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS !
Ils comptent sur nous tous ! Il faut encore des propositions pour eux et des dons pour aider les associations à les prendre en charge. Avant de partir en WE pensez à eux car pour eux pas de pause dans la mort programmée*

----------


## SarahC

Idem pour 4, 5 et 12 qui risquent gros si mardi ils sont encore là!

----------


## chantil77

Voilà les deux petites puces à l'abri. Juste un peu peur mais je peux les caresser et faire des gratouilles sous le cou ! Ils ne crachouillent pas, de là à ce qu'ils ronronnent on va attendre un peu. ::   En plus ils sont tout habillés : identification, vermifugés, testés, primo-vaccinés. 

La petite femelle, un peu plus troutrouille que le petit mâle



Le petit mâle

----------


## SarahC

::  Merci à toi pr le co-voit et l'accueil!!!

Les chats de la fourrière 2 sont tous sortis, ils sont en route vers leurs FA respectives! 

Des photos arrivent sous peu!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Au vu des photos, j'aurai parié l'inverse....la première photo le mâle et la deuxième la femelle.

----------


## SarahC

> Au vu des photos, j'aurai parié l'inverse....la première photo le mâle et la deuxième la femelle.


Ah bon? Moi je trouve qu'elle a une bonne tête de fifille, moi.  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Nous sommes à 4 minutes de la fin des réservations, ne rêvons pas.

J'ai créé un nouveau topic afin de rendre le SOS clair, càd ici, pour les bonnes nouvelles, et là:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...532#post945532

*pour les espérances de WE avant mardi.*

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour les photos! 
14, 17 et 18 sont sortis aussi?

Edit : je viens de voir que non :-(

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben je la trouve plus trappu la femelle.......... :: 

Bref....on s'en fout de toute façon lol

Par contre : les petits auraient la possibilité de rejoindre la maison de cannel dès lundi soir, train gare de Lyon 18h27 ou 18h57 ( à choisir ) mais chantil77 a des impératifs ce soir là. Elle viendra le noter sur le post pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire ou pas.
Si qqun a une idée, une proposition.....

----------


## SarahC

*LES CHATS DEVIENNENT:

4 => 1) femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

5 => 2) femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

12 => 3) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus) 

14 => 4) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

17 => 5) femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza*

*18 => 6) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
Coryza*

----------


## SarahC

*REAJUSTEMENT DES PROMESSES DONS

100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour  3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
Je fais quoi pour cette partie de dons? 
50  (vhak) dont 30  pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu
20  ( Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  ( Girafe ) dont 30  pour le 15 sans reçu
10  ( Lexiekiwi ) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  ( Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  ( MurielP ) reçu pas indispensable
*
*TOTAL: 380 

* ::  Je vais répartir au plus vite vos dons, MAIS comprenez bien que je pars sur vos chouchous MAIS aussi sur une répartition au plus juste des chats, afin que TOUTES les assocs aient un don pour les sorties réalisées, et je vais potentiellement réattribuer certaines sommes, avec votre accord, car ceux qui n'avaient rien ou peu ne peuvent pas être lésés, tant au niveau de l'animal lui-même, qui dans tous les cas est sauvé, que de l'assoc qui le prend. Ces dons sont à mon sens des coups de pouce, et dans ce sens, je vais tenter de faire au mieux, tout en respectant vos souhaits de recevoir des reçus, car ça aussi je dois le prendre en compte.  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Ibis a proposé un accueil longue durée est ce que sa proposition a été notée ? 



> Je pourrais prendre un de ceux là ou le 4 ou le 5 en FA longue durée mais je ne sais pas à partir de quand. J'ai plusieurs chats en dépannage temporaire mais je ne suis pas capable actuellement de dire jusqu'à quand ! Cela peut prendre 15 jours ou plus, difficile à dire. Si cela peut dépanner pour la suite, pour prendre le relais ...


Malheureusement je ne peux proposer qu'un court accueil. Je suis à côté de gare de lyon si besoin. (comme lilly je crois)

----------


## SarahC

*1) femelle adulte noire, 1 an, gentille timide
**=> Java08*

*2) mâle 3 ans roux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif*
*FIV +
**=> Flokelo

**3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
**=> Kabouli Cats*

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
**=> Chatperlipopette*
*9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*
*=> Chatperlipopette
*
* 7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
**=> PiaM**
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
**=> PiaM**

15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* 
*=> Calymone*
*
19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable
**=> Babe78
*
*22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 
**=> Cyrano
*
**********
*Cette chatte là doit sortir, si elle est en vie, mardi.*
*Nous recherchons de suite un co-voitureur pour elle, et CLAIREMENT, vu les dons, et les assocs présentes, un coup de pouce pour elle est toujours le bienvenue!*

*23 ) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
 Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
SORTANTE LE 31/01*
*=> PiaM*


 :: *JE REMERCIE PAR AVANCE LES ASSOCIATIONS DE POSTER LES PHOTOS ET NOUVELLES DE LEURS CHATS; AFIN QUE LES DONATEURS ET MEMBRES SACHENT UN PEU QUI EST QUI EN FONCTION DE CETTE LISTE FROIDE DE NUMEROS!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ibis a proposé un accueil longue durée est ce que sa proposition a été notée ? 
> _Je pourrais prendre un de ceux là ou le 4 ou le 5 en FA longue durée  mais je ne sais pas à partir de quand. J'ai plusieurs chats en dépannage  temporaire mais je ne suis pas capable actuellement de dire jusqu'à  quand ! Cela peut prendre 15 jours ou plus, difficile à dire. Si cela  peut dépanner pour la suite, pour prendre le relais ..._
> Malheureusement je ne peux proposer qu'un court accueil. Je suis à côté de gare de lyon si besoin. (comme lilly je crois)


Oui, elle est notée, mais pour le moment, nous n'avons pas d'asso, et comme nous n'avons pas encore de délai précis, difficile de dire comment avancer, car il faut une FA sans délai précis non plus, du coup.

----------


## chantil77

Oui, les bébés pourraient rejoindre leur F.A dès lundi soir, seulement c'est pil poil le soir où je ne peux pas monter sur Paris. Par contre j'aurais la possibilité de le faire dimanche soir, lundi matin ou dans l'après-midi jusqu'à 16 heures.  Quelqu'un pourrait-il les récupérer soit dimanche soir soit lundi pour les amener au train (18 heures 27 ou 18 heures 57 gare de Lyon) ?

----------


## SarahC

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

*


*9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*

----------


## TROCA

*100  ( TROCA ) dont 30  pour  3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 - 20  pour les urgences 13, 14 et 22 avec reçu
Je fais quoi pour cette partie de dons?

*Sarah : à utiliser au mieux pour les urgences . Je ne retire rien .
J'ai mis d'ores et déjà 50 sur le nouveau post pour les 6 chats restants 
*
*

----------


## chantil77

Oui, les bébés auraient la possibilité de rejoindre leur F.A. dèsnlundi soir mais malheureusement, c'est pil poil le soir où je ne peux pas monter sur Paris. En revanche je peux le dimanche soir, le lundi matin et après-midi jusqu'à 16 heures. 
Quelqu'un peut-il me relayer pour amener ces petits bouts gare de Lyon lundi, au train de 18 heures 27 ou 18 heures 57 ?

 ::  envoyé deux fois  ::  mille excuses

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  (TROCA) dont 30  pour le 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P) reçu pas indispensable

TOTAL: 360 

20 (Vhak) reportés sur le nouveau SOS.*

----------


## chantil77

Sarah sur la fiche de transfert la petite est datée entre 4 et 6 mois et le petit mâle entre 4 et 5 mois.
C'est vrai que la fifille est costaude puisque même eux s'y sont trompés : deux mâles incrits sur la fiche de transfert. Bon ils lui donnent 15 jours d'avance.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, les bébés pourraient rejoindre leur F.A dès lundi soir, seulement c'est pil poil le soir où je ne peux pas monter sur Paris. Par contre j'aurais la possibilité de le faire dimanche soir, lundi matin ou dans l'après-midi jusqu'à 16 heures.  Quelqu'un pourrait-il les récupérer soit dimanche soir soit lundi pour les amener au train (18 heures 27 ou 18 heures 57 gare de Lyon) ?


Ca serait parfait, ça!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah sur la fiche de transfert la petite est datée entre 4 et 6 mois et le petit mâle entre 4 et 5 mois.
> C'est vrai que la fifille est costaude puisque même eux s'y sont trompés : deux mâles incrits sur la fiche de transfert. Bon ils lui donnent 15 jours d'avance.


Comment dire....
C'est trèèèès aléatoire....
On a un BB qui avait 4 mois mis à 7.......
Et le nombre de femelles à testicules, je ne les compte plus.
Disons que c'est une estimation, et donc souvent revue à la hausse au départ, et à la baisse à la sortie.
Et donc ds le carnet, ils sont mâles tous les 2?
Ont ils tous les 2 des testicules? Difficile à voir de suite, comme un peu flippés encore, j'imagine....
Les registres, tu peux me les donner en MP? Merci!

----------


## TROCA

Lynt à modifier pour moi dans le récap : les 20€ sont reportés sur l'ensemble des chats selon les besoins. A Sarah de voir avec les associations qui ont sorti les chats 
Ce qui fait 30€ pour l'ex 3 , 30€ pour les 1 et 2 et le reste soit 40€ à attribuer selon les besoins *

100 € (TROCA) dont 30 € pour ex 3 - 30 € pour 1 et 2 - avec reçu
*

----------


## lynt

J'ai modifié le recap pour ta ligne (et notamment l'ex 3 ex 13 nouveau 3, le 3 donc  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chaperlipopette tu peux nous donner l heure exacte du train eventuel lundi soir pour les 2 petits en accueil chez Chantil stp?
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire

----------


## Lilly1982

Alors moi, j'ai rendez vous chez le dentiste lundi soir à 17h à côté de chez moi. Donc je pourrais être gare de Lyon pour 18h57 plutôt. Par contre j'ai toujours Pollux en accueil.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chaperlipopette tu peux nous donner l heure exacte du train eventuel lundi soir pour les 2 petits en accueil chez Chantil stp?
> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire



La co-traineuse n'a pas d'impératif c'est à moi de choisir entre celui de 18h27 et celui de 18h57.....je viens de recevoir un MP de Pistache69 qui me dit qu'elle a pris les 3 billets chats pour le 7/02 dont celui des 2 bibous qui sont chez chantil77. Y'a moyen de changer le train ou je ne sais quoi d'autres ?
Bon d'ici là, il servira pour un autre je pense non ? J'en sors toutes les semaines alors je sais pas.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

les billets train sont open sur n importe quel train et valable pendant 2 mois. Pistache peux me donner le billet qu elle n utilisera pas , je la rembouserai et j en aurai l utilité sur un autre co trainage
Jusqu à quand max peux tu donner ta réponse à la cotraineuse de lundi?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le plus tot possible....je sais c est pas une reponse autrement elle donnera la priorite a d autres.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Bon alors on tape plutôt sur celui de 18h27  si Chantil peut me les amener pour 14h place de la République Paris 3 (je peux un peu me rapprocher d elle en metro ); je les mettrai dans la salle de bain d'un voisin le temps qu ils se dégourdissent les pattes avant leur départ.
Pour demain tu rembourses Francinette à l arrivée ou il faut que j avance les billets?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dites moi quand je peux valider avec la co traineuse. 
Pour demain c est moi qui l a rembourse directement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si je la rembourse c est qu elle prend forcement les billets non ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Si Chantil te confirme qu elle peut me les amener lundi à 14h (ou à partir de 14h quand elle veut, en revanche ne peux pas les recevoir avant) c'est ok pour moi pour le 18h27

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok j attends confirmation.....

----------


## chantil77

OK pour les amener lundi place de la rébublique à 14 heures, Venise . Ah que ce serait plus simple si les plannings de nos hommes tenaient compte aussi de nos priorités à nous !  :: 

Merci beaucoup Venise.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: 
Je te donne mes cordonnées en mp et on recale tout ça dimanche soir

----------


## SarahC

> Bon alors on tape plutôt sur celui de 18h27  si Chantil peut me les amener pour 14h place de la République Paris 3 (je peux un peu me rapprocher d elle en metro ); je les mettrai dans la salle de bain d'un voisin le temps qu ils se dégourdissent les pattes avant leur départ.
> Pour demain tu rembourse Francinette à l arrivée ou il faut que j avance les billets?


Non, tu n'avances pas les billets, c'est Chatperli qui lui donnera.
Nadine a envoyé son don ce jour dans ce sens à Chatperli, c bouclé.
Faut juste le dire à Francinette. Je lui fais un SMS ds ce sens.

----------


## SarahC

Tout est bouclé avec Saff pr livraison des 2 petits, du chat pr Java, et celui de Flokelo en direction de Banzai.
Elle appelle Banzai tout à l'heure.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je contacte la co traineuse pour confirmer.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTI !!!*

*
**13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important* 

* Un regard qui fend le coeur. Mais un regard sauvé!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTIE !!!*

*15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* 
*=> Calymone*


*
Super sage et Mignonne comme tout! En transit à la maison, câline comme tout! Très prise, mais essaie de bavarder... Sous Handi'cats*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTI !!!*

*19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable
**=> Babe78** 

**   Une  pure crème! Pas motivé pour changer de caisse, mais  avec l'aide de Mistouflette nous avons réussi... un AMOUR! 
En transit à la maison... Sous La Patte de l'Espoir.*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTI !!!

*_3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif_ 

*Une petite perle, comme tous les noireauds!! Envie de le croquer!

Pas  de photos hélas mais je fais confiance à Rinou qui l'accueille pour assurer la suite!  Sous Handi'cats
Merci beaucoup à Cyrano aussi pour sa disponibilité au pied levé en fin  de covoit!*  ::

----------


## lynt

Ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres  ::  Merci de les avoir sortis et d'en prendre soin  :Smile:

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTIE !!!*

*21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important* 



*Pauvre petite, il était temps! Elle va vite voir qu'elle a une Super Nounou... elle a bien câliné la grille, pas facile à prendre en photo!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTIE !!!

**22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

**

Petite  mère, pour elle aussi il était temps de SORTIR DE CET ENFER. Encore une  qui n'y aurait pas survécu, comme tant d'autres. 

Comment ne pas avoir  ENVIE de lui redonner goût à la VIE???*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PFF l etat des petites 21 et 22!
Merci Lexiekiwi pour ces photos

----------


## Muriel P

> *SORTI !!!
> 
> *_3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif_ 
> 
> *Une petite perle, comme tous les noireauds!! Envie de le croquer!
> 
> Pas  de photos hélas mais je fais confiance à Rinou qui l'accueille pour assurer la suite!  Sous Handi'cats
> Merci beaucoup à Cyrano aussi pour sa disponibilité au pied levé en fin  de covoit!*


Ah ! Comme il me tarde de voir sa bouille !!! 
Merci pour les photos des autres, ça fait tellement plaisir de les voir sortis de là !!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Ils sont tous adorables  ::  Merci pour les photos et surtout un grand merci à tout ceux qui contribuent à ces beaux sauvetages  ::

----------


## lynt

Quand je vois l'état de 21 et 22, je pleure pour le 14 qui doit être dans un état lamentable et qui n'a pas pu sortir... 17 et 18 dont le coryza aura le temps de se développer (si pas arrêtés avant...).
Génial toutes ces sorties mais vraiment hard pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu les accompagner...  ::

----------


## girafe

Ils sont tous très beaux, c'est super de savoir qu'au moins cela sont en sûreté

----------


## SarahC

> Ah ! Comme il me tarde de voir sa bouille !!! 
> Merci pour les photos des autres, ça fait tellement plaisir de les voir sortis de là !!!


_3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
_*
Il a peur pour le moment*

----------


## SarahC

Et je complète par les premières "autres" photos de Mistouflette, après avoir posté le noireaud!
*En vert, ses commentaires.
*

*13 ) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby blanc timidou mais sociable
 Coryza important* 

*Mimi*




*15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* 
*=> Calymone*

*Nez bouché (voir photo....), avait du mal à respirer parfois, puis s'est endormi jusqu'au bout......*






*21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important* 

*Pas bien, et triste*



*19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable
**=> Babe78** 

Superbe regard

*


*22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
 URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 

Pas bien, triste,* *mal en point aussi**

*

----------


## SarahC

Je remets les Chaperlipopette ici pour qu'on ait tout le monde pas trop loin en clics:

 *6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide

*


*9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les photos en disent long.....ils ont souffert, si ce n'est pas physiquement c'est psychologiquement.

----------


## Rinou

> _3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
> _*
> Il a peur pour le moment*


Il n'est toujours pas rassuré le pauvre.
Après l'avoir installé je l'ai laissé environ une heure tout seul afin qu'il se détende.
Il en a profité pour dévorer ses croquettes et manger toute sa pâtée.
Pour l'instant, il n'apprécie pas le contact. Il me crache dessus lorsque j'approche la main et si j'insiste il tape.
Mais même pô peur parce que j'ai pris mes précautions : j'ai mis des gants.  :: 
Alors je le caresse doucement avec une brosse à cheveux afin qu'il se rende compte que je ne lui veux pas de mal.
Bon, les photos ne sont pas terribles parce que sans flash on ne voit rien et avec il ferme les yeux, mais je vous les mets quand même.
En tout cas je le trouve très beau (comme tous les chats noirs :: ) !

----------


## Verlaine

Que de misères dans ces regards et que de nez pris. Pauvres bébés, ils vont enfin pouvoir être soignés et choyés comme ils le méritent. Merci pour les photos.
Et encore une perle noire, magnifique.
Pourvu que ceux qui sont encore en enfer tiennent le coup jusqu'à mardi...

----------


## cyrano

> *SORTIE !!!
> 
> **22) femelle 10 mois brun tabby timidou mais sociable 
>  URGENT! Coryza important + perte de l'appétit 
> 
> **
> 
> Petite  mère, pour elle aussi il était temps de SORTIR DE CET ENFER. Encore une  qui n'y aurait pas survécu, comme tant d'autres. 
> 
> Comment ne pas avoir  ENVIE de lui redonner goût à la VIE???*


*perso je ne sais plus ce que veut dire perte de lappétit car aussitôt installée, elle n'a même pas attendu que je m'éloigne pour sauter sur les croquettes et s'enfiler une pleine boite d'AD*....

----------


## lynt

Il est superbe, un beau noir profond  ::

----------


## lynt

> *perso je ne sais plus ce que veut dire perte de l’appétit car aussitôt installée, elle n'a même pas attendu que je m'éloigne pour sauter sur les croquettes et s'enfiler une pleine boite d'AD*....


Déjà la petite 35 qui avait les mêmes problèmes s'était jetée sur la nourriture à peine arrivée chez toi, la cantine doit être bonne  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyrano

*et pour les deux fifilles toutes mimis c'était un vrai régal pour les yeux de voir leur bonheur de pattouner dans un vrai dodo !!!!*

*                                                            et

15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf*

_la je pense qu"il faudra vérifier le sexe car elle répond bien au nom de "MARCEL"_

----------


## SarahC

Je crois qu'on sous-estime à quel point l'enfermement dans un espace vital restreint à la taille de toilettes rikiki peut leur taper sur le moral au bout de "peu" de temps... Alors, une, deux semaines.... Ca fait des dégâts...

----------


## Muriel P

Merci SarahC et Rinou pour les photos du beau noiraud !!  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* 
*=> Calymone*

Je confirme Cyrano! j'ai essayé à nouveau, "Marcel" ça lui parle... Bon par contre elle refuse de manger quoi que ce soit, très gênée du nez... En revanche elle pattoune tout ce qu'elle peut, fait les yeux amoureux et met sa tête dans le creux de la main... 


*19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable
**=> Babe78** 

*Quant au ptit Bleu, il a dévoré deux fois et hop! il est retourné dans son dodo! ("bon! moi, j'vais m'coucher!" ... j'ai entendu...) 

Demain matin je tenterai une photo de jour... Bah si ya de la lumière chez moi  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Merci SarahC et Rinou pour les photos du beau noiraud !!


 :: Oui MERCI!! Encore une pure Panthère pour Rinou, ça te manquait hein??!  ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> *SORTI !!!* _3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif_ 
> 
> *Une petite perle, comme tous les noireauds!! Envie de le croquer! Pas  de photos hélas mais je fais confiance à Rinou qui l'accueille pour assurer la suite!  Sous Handi'cats
> Merci beaucoup à Cyrano aussi pour sa disponibilité au pied levé en fin  de covoit!*


C'est pas gaston qui assure la quarantaine? Ça serait bien d'avoir une p'tite photo !

----------


## Rinou

> Oui MERCI!! Encore une pure Panthère pour Rinou, ça te manquait hein??!


 ::  Vilaine, c'est pas beau de se moquer ! ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> C'est pas gaston qui assure la quarantaine? Ça serait bien d'avoir une p'tite photo !


Euh... ça m'avait pas ouvert au bon message...  ::  hem hum.. ça y est j'ai ma photo ! Merci !

----------


## Rinou

> C'est pas gaston qui assure la quarantaine?


Si, je suis juste FA de transit. Il ira chez Gaston dimanche.

Pfff, ils font peine à voir les autres loulous.
Quels regards tristes ... :: 
J'espère qu'ils vont vite remonter la pente. ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Vilaine, c'est pas beau de se moquer !


Non je ne me moque pas  ::  Les Panthères sont gentilles et Magnifiques, et tu le sais puisque tu en connais beaucoup maintenant  ::  Ce beau Matou va peut-être signer le Livre d'Or...Noir...   ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour les photos et tout ces sauvetages.

Ils font peine à voir tout ces petits loulous. Mais pas de doute, choyés comme ils vont l'être dans leur FA, ils vont s'en remettre. ^^

----------


## SarahC

> *LES CHATS DEVIENNENT:
> 12 => 3) mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
>  FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
> (non, ce n'est pas un typhus)*






> *50  (vhak) dont 30  pour le 3 + 20  pour le 12 avec reçu*


*Vhak, j'en reviens à votre intervention pour les dons.

Le 3 est le chat Gaston/Muriel P
*
_3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
_*
Il a peur pour le moment*



*et le 12 devient le 3 de la SEMAINE 5:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...276#post946276

*3) Mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus, test parvo effectué)* 

*Du coup, j'ai qd même un vieux doute sur les répartitions?*  ::

----------


## vhak

pour moi c'est tout à fait ça ! merci pour la photo !!!! je ne savais pas qu'il ne sortait qu'aujourd'hui...désolée d'avoir mis le bouzin  :: ...

il s'agit bien du petiot noir seul resté de la semaine 4, les 30 euros sont expédiés.

Les 20 sont pour le 3 (ex 12) de la semaine 5. :: mais bien sûr faîtes au mieux.

----------


## SarahC

> pour moi c'est tout à fait ça ! merci pour la photo !!!! je ne savais pas qu'il ne sortait qu'aujourd'hui...désolée d'avoir mis le bouzin ...
> 
> il s'agit bien du petiot noir seul resté de la semaine 4, les 30 euros sont expédiés.
> 
> Les 20 sont pour le 3 (ex 12) de la semaine 5.mais bien sûr faîtes au mieux.


OK!!!
Par contre, je ne sais pas si l'assoc de BBJPDS est déjà en mesure de délivrer des reçus fiscaux. Elle nous le dira.

----------


## vhak

ne vous inquiétez pas ! nous sommes en contact. merci à vous

----------


## banzai

j'ai MRrouquin de flokello ,perturbé je le laisse se posé

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *Des nouvelles du passage en transit...*

*15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* * => Calymone*

 On peut aisément ajouter un + à sociable! *C'est SOCIABLE +++*  !!! La ptite a profité de la nuit pour enfin grignoter pâtée + quelques  miettes de thon rincé + utiliser litière. Elle secoue moins la tête,  mais son nez est toujours bien pris et ce matin son oeil droit avait  bien coulé, elle a été hyper gentille pour se laisser nettoyer. Vraiment  besoin de se refaire une santé  et surtout de MANGER...

 Malgré ses misères, toujours câline, ce matin au réveil elle est sortie  de son dodo pour m'accueillir en causant puis y est retournée.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *Des nouvelles du passage en transit... suite!
*
*19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable**  => Babe78** 

* *Il est timide, oui, mais il se soigne!!!*  ::  *Parce-qu'on peut le toucher et l'attraper sans crainte.*

  Il  est surtout encore sous le coup de son passage en fourrière, ce  doit  être AFFREUX ce qui se passe dans leurs petites têtes, on le voit  bien  sur place, sans parler de leurs curs. Il a apprécié son dodo à  l'abri  des regards tout en ayant une vue sur ce qui se passe, couché  sur le  côté tranquille, mais la vue d'un petit repas le fait réagir et  il vient   ::  

  Il a bon appétit et ça fait plaisir!!! Ensuite un tour de litière et hop on retourne dans son lit douillet!

*Les deux trésors sont repartis ce matin pour finir leur route,* non sans  un pincement au cur de ma part, pour eux et *pour TOUS  CEUX qui sont encore LA-BAS.*

----------


## Saff

> j'ai MRrouquin de flokello ,perturbé je le laisse se posé


Idem pour la petite noire (la n°1 de l'ancienne liste) qui s'appellera donc Gaïa, elle a l'air bien craintive et surtout très crevée. J'attends un tit peu pour les photos et pour voir comment ça se décante niveau comportement, elle a dû en voir des vertes et des pas mûres... -_-

----------


## chatperlipopette

Chantil77

Comment vont les deux petits loulous aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Lilly1982

Les 5 chatons ont bien pris le train avec PiaM.

----------


## Lady92

Merci Lilly et PiaM!

----------


## Lilly1982

> Merci Lilly et PiaM!


Merci aussi à Callie92, à Cyrano et à rusalka

----------


## Saff

Ah par contre, quel minou n'a pas son carnet ? Banzai m'en a donné un car elle avait oublié de le donner au moment du transfert d'un chat, et bien evidemment j'ai zappé de le donner à Cyrano ! Je peux l'envoyer par la poste sans souci mais il me faudrait une adresse...

----------


## SarahC

On voit cela en MP. Sinon, a-t-on des photos des sorties? Ah, et pr les précisions, ds le lot dont parle Lilly nous avons les anciens SOS av oreilles curly si vs vs souvenez. Et un 3ème copain d'infortune qui avait une piste ms qui n'a finalement pas abouti. Ce sont dc bien 5 copains ou frères et sœurs en tout sauvés pr la semaine aussi du coup, 2 par Chatperlipopette et 3 par PiaM. C elle qui a eu l'invité surprise, et il est clair que nous ne pouvions le laisser seul sur place! Merci à toutes et à tous pr les sauvetages!

----------


## BBJPDS

> pour moi c'est tout à fait ça ! merci pour la photo !!!! je ne savais pas qu'il ne sortait qu'aujourd'hui...désolée d'avoir mis le bouzin ... il s'agit bien du petit noir seul resté de la semaine 4, les 30 euros sont expédiés.


Je confirme, bien reçu !  Merci vhak  ::  !

----------


## chantil77

Chatperlipopette, les deux petiots vont bien ! Cette nuit, ils ont bien mangé,ont été à la litière et pas de problème de ce côté là. Les yeux et les nez sont toujours propres. Et depuis cet après-midi ça ronronne !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oh chouette !!!!

Profites profites.....bientôt c'est la maison de cannel qui va écouter leur ronrons.

Merci pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Ah c'est super ça. Les petits arrivent donc demain soir à 20h30 et quelques.

----------


## Muriel P

> j'ai MRrouquin de flokello ,perturbé je le laisse se posé


Comment va le rouquin aujourd'hui ? un peu moins stressé ? Il mange ?
Quand tu pourras, mets-nous une petite photo, ils sont toujours chouchoux les rouquins de flokelo !  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Il n'est toujours pas rassuré le pauvre.
> Après l'avoir installé je l'ai laissé environ une heure tout seul afin qu'il se détende.
> Il en a profité pour dévorer ses croquettes et manger toute sa pâtée.
> Pour l'instant, il n'apprécie pas le contact. Il me crache dessus lorsque j'approche la main et si j'insiste il tape.
> Mais même pô peur parce que j'ai pris mes précautions : j'ai mis des gants. 
> Alors je le caresse doucement avec une brosse à cheveux afin qu'il se rende compte que je ne lui veux pas de mal.
> Bon, les photos ne sont pas terribles parce que sans flash on ne voit rien et avec il ferme les yeux, mais je vous les mets quand même.
> En tout cas je le trouve très beau (comme tous les chats noirs) !


Et mon beau noiraud, comment il va aujourd'hui ? Un peu plus détendu ?
Merci Rinou pour ta patience et ton accueil !  :: 
Il a pas l'air petit sur les photos, il faut plutôt chat que grand chaton. Il a plutôt un bon gabarit non ?

----------


## Saff

J'ai une photo du malou roux mais il est dans la cage de transport...

C'est bien mieux pour miss Gaïa, elle se révèle être en fait une vraie machine à ronrons. Elle n'est pas encore des plus rassurées et ne vient pas me voir mais quand c'est moi qui viens faire les gratouilles, visiblement c'est pas si mal que ça !  :: 

Je posterai des photos en fin d'après-midi.

----------


## Rinou

> Et mon beau noiraud, comment il va aujourd'hui ? Un peu plus détendu ?
> Merci Rinou pour ta patience et ton accueil ! 
> Il a pas l'air petit sur les photos, il faut plutôt chat que grand chaton. Il a plutôt un bon gabarit non ?


Hier après-midi j'ai retrouvé ton noireaud couché les 4 fers en l'air dans son coussin. J'étais contente en me disant qu'il se sentait enfin mieux mais lorsque je me suis approchée il m'a de nouveau soufflé dessus. :: 
Pour l'amadouer, je lui ai, à plusieurs reprises, donné des bons miam miam en lui mettant d'abord la gamelle sous le nez puis en la rapprochant ensuite de moi afin qu'il se rende compte qu'il n'avait rien à craindre et qu'il m'associe à qqch de positif. 
Je pense que tu pourras utiliser sa gourmandise (il mange comme 4) pour le sociabiliser sans problème.

Plus tard, alors que j'étais devant mon PC (je lui tournais le dos) il est allé dans la seconde cage pour s'étaler de tout son long et mieux m'observer.
Lorsque je me suis approchée de lui il est retourné dans son coussin en soufflant. Puis je lui ai parlé doucement et il a fini par fermer les yeux.

Sur sa fiche de soins il était noté "coryza" ainsi que le traitement reçu alors qu'il n'en avait aucun signe (pas de larmoiement, aucun éternuement, rien !).
N'ayant pas le même antibiotique à la maison, j'ai demandé à ma mère qu'elle m'en ramène puisqu'elle allait chez notre véto. Il lui a répondu qu'il n'avait pas le droit d'en donner sans voir l'animal (et comme rien n'était visible, il n'aurait rien donné).
Ce matin, à 7 h, le minou commençait à avoir son oeil gauche un peu sale. A 10 h il était un peu plus crotté.
Arrivé chez Gaston, l'oeil droit commençait à son tour à se charger. Heureusement, Gaston avait tout un stock du même antibiotique que celui reçu auparavant.
Aussi, à l'occasion de mon prochain covoiturage, si qqn peut me fournir en Doxyval, je lui en achèterais bien volontier quelques plaquettes afin de ne pas me retrouver dans la même situation ...

Voilà toutes les nouvelles. J'attends maintenant avec impatience des nouvelles de Gaston pour la suite des aventures de notre beau noireaud. :: 
Ah, au fait, il n'est pas si grand que ça, les photos sont trompeuses, mais il a vraiment un très grand appétit ! ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rinou
je te ferai passer une plaquette de doxy.al20 à l occasion.

----------


## Muriel P

> Hier après-midi j'ai retrouvé ton noireaud couché les 4 fers en l'air dans son coussin. J'étais contente en me disant qu'il se sentait enfin mieux mais lorsque je me suis approchée il m'a de nouveau soufflé dessus.
> Pour l'amadouer, je lui ai, à plusieurs reprises, donné des bons miam miam en lui mettant d'abord la gamelle sous le nez puis en la rapprochant ensuite de moi afin qu'il se rende compte qu'il n'avait rien à craindre et qu'il m'associe à qqch de positif. 
> Je pense que tu pourras utiliser sa gourmandise (il mange comme 4) pour le sociabiliser sans problème.
> 
> Plus tard, alors que j'étais devant mon PC (je lui tournais le dos) il est allé dans la seconde cage pour s'étaler de tout son long et mieux m'observer.
> Lorsque je me suis approchée de lui il est retourné dans son coussin en soufflant. Puis je lui ai parlé doucement et il a fini par fermer les yeux.
> 
> Sur sa fiche de soins il était noté "coryza" ainsi que le traitement reçu alors qu'il n'en avait aucun signe (pas de larmoiement, aucun éternuement, rien !).
> N'ayant pas le même antibiotique à la maison, j'ai demandé à ma mère qu'elle m'en ramène puisqu'elle allait chez notre véto. Il lui a répondu qu'il n'avait pas le droit d'en donner sans voir l'animal (et comme rien n'était visible, il n'aurait rien donné).
> ...


Merci pour les nouvelles ! C'est clair que la gourmandise peut servir en socia ;-) 
On attend des nouvelles par Gaston maintenant ! Bon rétablissement au ptit loup, qui a l'air d'être un sacré numéro  ::

----------


## BBJPDS

> Merci pour les nouvelles ! C'est clair que la gourmandise peut servir en socia ;-) 
> On attend des nouvelles par Gaston maintenant ! Bon rétablissement au ptit loup, qui a l'air d'être un sacré numéro


Merci pour les nouvelles Rinou ! Gaston, tu as mon contact pour le suivi et les remboursements de soins ?

----------


## Rinou

> Rinou
> je te ferai passer une plaquette de doxy.al20 à l occasion.


Merci Venise !

----------


## PiaM

Voici des photos des 2 petiotes

*7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*

alors oui timides mais à peine, je peux les tenir sans problèmes mais pas encore rassurées quand même, manque encore la photo du petit supplément, une superbe tigrette tellement méga caline qu'elle grimpe dans l'appareil photos, impossible de l'éloigner suffisemment pour faire une photo mais ça viendra  :: 

L'une des petites a un oeuil qui coule un peu, sinon elles ont l'air en forme

----------


## lynt

Trop mimi les petites puces, elles reviennent de loin ! Merci de les avoir sorties de là  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

On dirait des petits tigroux... Elles sont chouchous!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ah tu vois que ca valait la peine pour le petit troisième en surprise  ::

----------


## PiaM

oui pour une fois je n'ai que des petites boules de poils méga ronronnantes, les 2 petites ont bien ronronné ce matin aussi, sont déjà très détendues et ont bon appetit  :: 

et le petit "cadeau" était décrit comme un peu craintif sur la fiche de sortie HAHA, des craintifs comme ça j'en veux bien encore  ::

----------


## TROCA

Trop mignonnes les petiotes tigrées 7 et 8 . J'espère que cela s'arrangera pour l'oeil qui semble un peu fermé.
Merci pour elles Piam mais c'est qui le petit cadeau ?

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI A TOUTE LA FORMIDABLE EQUIPE QUI A ASSURE LES SORTIES ACCUEIL ET PHOTOS* . Quel bonheur de voir tous ces petits êtres dont nous ne connaissions que le numéro. On peut avec les photos mesurer l'étendue de leur détresse en fourrière des regards si poignants de tristesse !
Ils sont tous superbes ! 
*MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS q*ui les ont pris en charge . Les DONATEURS voient là la concrétisation de leur aide.
*MERCI AUSSI AUX MINETS* qui nous offrent là la plus belle récompense qui soit leur reconnaissance et leur amour ! 
*Il faut continuer pour les 6 chats que nous avons du laisser là-bas* et qui sans notre aide risquent de ne pas franchir la prote par la bonne sortie ou d'être rattrapés par le coryza 4 sur 6 sont malades dont 2 + gravement.
*ALORS ON LES SORT* avant qu'il ne soit trop tard ?

----------


## Calymone

*15 ) femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
Testée FIV+
 URGENT! Gros coryza mise sous perf* 
*=> Calymone*

*Nez bouché (voir photo....), avait du mal à respirer parfois, puis s'est endormi jusqu'au bout......*






Des nouvelles de cette petite puce, merci à sa FA d'une nuit, et aussi à Martine, (Cergy) de me l'avoir covoiturée !!

Nous nous étions données RDV avec Cergy directement chez mon véto, pour que la petite que j'ai appeler Baly voit directement le véto.

Forcément, très prise par le coryza, en effet. mais pas déshydratée, donc elle est rentrée à la maison, et a manger de la pâtée (vive le kitten :P) aussitôt arrivée.
J'ai pas trop l'impression qu'elle boive, donc j'essaie de la gaver d'eau, comme je peux, car ca l'écure et elle mousse et bave abondamment quand je lui met l'eau dans la bouche, ce qui lui vaux ce p'tit nom, en hommage à mon Barsik, ataxique, qui réagissait exactement pareil.

Elle est sous Antibios, et même si c'est pas la super forme, on espère que le traitement lui débouchera les voies respiratoires, car j'ai du lui décrotter le nez, ses narines étaient complètement bouchées ...

Je n'ai pas d'autres photos pour le moment, je la laisse tranquille.

----------


## lynt

> *Cette chatte là doit sortir, si elle est en vie, mardi.*
> *Nous recherchons de suite un co-voitureur pour elle, et CLAIREMENT, vu les dons, et les assocs présentes, un coup de pouce pour elle est toujours le bienvenue!*
> 
> *23 ) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
>  Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
> SORTANTE LE 31/01*
> *=> PiaM*


C'est bon, le covoit est bouclé pour demain ? Ou cette minette est sortie samedi et c'est le "cadeau" ?

----------


## lynt

Pauvre Baly avec son nez tout bouché  :Frown: ... Elle doit revivre.

----------


## banzai

::  suis sore que c'est le " cadeau "

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Au vu des photos, j'aurai parié l'inverse....la première photo le mâle et la deuxième la femelle.


Il s'avère que j'avais raison lol c'est l'inverse......ils vont nous faire devenir  :: 

Bon à l'heure qu'il est ils sont avec la maison de cannel Merci à Chantil77 d'avoir pris soin d'eux pendant quelques jours.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Dans tous les cas aucun doute possible, les 2 de Chatperlipopette et les 2+1 de PiaM sont de la même fratrie: il se ressemblent tous comme 2 gouttes d'eau

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

On attend des nouvelles rassurantes de ta petite fiv, Calymone 
Et dire qu il y en a encore un qui croupit en fourrière et qui risque sa vie demain ; ca me fend le coeur ::

----------


## Saff

Photos de la petite Gaïa, la n°1 de la liste qui progresse même si elle reste très craintive. J'ai eu le droit à la première bavouille de satisfaction ce matin pendant la séance de gratouilles... ::

----------


## SarahC

J'aime bcp la photo sur la chaise, elle est chouchou, et elle accepte au moins les gratouilles ce qui est déjà super!

----------


## SarahC

> *Cette chatte là doit sortir, si elle est en vie, mardi.*
> *Nous recherchons de suite un  co-voitureur pour elle, et CLAIREMENT, vu les dons, et les assocs  présentes, un coup de pouce pour elle est toujours le bienvenue!*
> 
> *23 ) Femelle 8 mois tortie tabby sociable ++
>  Gros coryza sous perf + anorexie 
> SORTANTE LE 31/01*
> *=> PiaM*





> C'est bon, le covoit est bouclé pour demain ? Ou cette minette est sortie samedi et c'est le "cadeau" ?


Non elle elle n'a pas le droit de sortir avant demain, et elle recherche urgemment un co-voit.
Mais là elle est trop peu visible, je vais voir av "mon idée" demain. Sinon, faudra urgemment chercher un trajet.
Ils ont dit que "ce n'était plus aussi grave que cela"... Je dis... "A voir"....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les petits loups sont bien arrivées, le petit malou à  bien mange ce soir. Il se laisse caresser et la puce elle est restée dans sa caisse de transport.

----------


## Saff

> J'aime bcp la photo sur la chaise, elle est chouchou, et elle accepte au moins les gratouilles ce qui est déjà super!


Oui, l'approche est compliquée, elle aime être à couvert, mais avec de la patience j'y arrive... Une fois que le contact est établit, c'est du tout bon !  :: 

Il ne faut pas oublier ceux qui sont encore dans l'enfer de la fourrière... Ca fait tellement plaisir de les voir sortis d'affaire ! ::

----------


## banzai

le roux et blanc se laisse carréssé de tout son corps , reste un peu tendu mais apprécie , il pleure de plus en plus le soir , aimerait nous rejoindre , je pense et se dégourdir les pattes , sinon mange bien et boit bien RAS  je suis malade mais dès que possible je met photos
lorrie en a une dans la caisse

----------


## Muriel P

> le roux et blanc se laisse carréssé de tout son corps , reste un peu tendu mais apprécie , il pleure de plus en plus le soir , aimerait nous rejoindre , je pense et se dégourdir les pattes , sinon mange bien et boit bien RAS  je suis malade mais dès que possible je met photos
> lorrie en a une dans la caisse


Merci pour les nouvelles ! On a hâte de voir sa bouille ! 
Et toi, repose-toi bien !  ::

----------


## cyrano

> Non elle elle n'a pas le droit de sortir avant demain, et elle recherche urgemment un co-voit.
> Mais là elle est trop peu visible, je vais voir av "mon idée" demain. Sinon, faudra urgemment chercher un trajet.
> Ils ont dit que "ce n'était plus aussi grave que cela"... Je dis... "A voir"....


*malheureusement la pauvre petite n'a pas passé le week end........*

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Forcement !!! Rip....

----------


## Saff

Pffff, pauvre petite puce...

Le petit Rouquin de Banzai :


Et sinon, petit HS mais tu as des nouvelles du bébé chien en fourrière Cyrano ?

----------


## lynt

Pff ça servait bien à quelque chose de lui imposer le délai de sortie à cette puce  ::

----------


## Rinou

Roooooh, qu'il est mignon le petit rouqunin !!! ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

pauvre petite puce.

Oh le roux  :: 

J’essaie de faire des photos ce soir des petits en accueil depuis hier soir. Ils sont sur la réserve mais ont aussi leur diplôme de ronronthérapie.

----------


## Alicelovespets

C'est affreux pour la pauvre petite  ::  RIP

----------


## TROCA

> *malheureusement la pauvre petite n'a pas passé le week end........*


 ::  pauvre petite puce. C'était inéluctable !Malade dans un tel environnement elle ne pouvait attendre !
Pardon petit ange de ne pas avoir pu te sauver !
Pensons à tous ceux qui sont encore en fourrière et malades et mobilisons-nous pour qu'ils ne connaissent pas le même sort!

----------


## SarahC

Il fait tout "méééuh, qu'est ce que je fais là"... Pauvre minet...

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

En rentrant du boulot: papouille, premier jeux, papouille, casse croute et là ça commence à avoir du mal à garder les yeux ouvert.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour ces photos......trop choupinou !!!!! Et dire qu a partir du 7 c est taysa qui va en profiter.......

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Là on vient de rejouer, maintenant ils continuent sans moi mais toujours sous surveillance bien sûre.
Par contre les deux éternuent.

----------


## SarahC

Sont chouchous!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Meme traitement que le malou pour la pepette 1/2 cp matin et soir pendant 5 jours. Ils mangent bien tous les 2 ?

----------


## banzai

TIENS SARAH  LE LOUP ROUX ET BLANC DE FLOKELLO
craintif+++ sur sa fiche ;moi je dirais déprime +++ des craintifs comme ça j'en reveux !!!!!
 qu'est ce que je fais là ?? ne me fais pas de mal !! z'adore si j'osais , je me laisserais allé

----------


## Sév51

pôvre matou  :: 
complétement prostré, mais pas agressif pour un sou...
quand il va comprendre qu'il ne risque plus rien, ça va être un pépère câlins !

----------


## banzai

c'est clair c'est un gentil chat de maison qui fichait rien dehors

----------


## Saff

En même temps, si à la fourrière il était manipulé tous les jours comme il a été manipulé samedi pour que je le récupère, ça m'étonne pas que ce pauvre loulou soit complètement à la retourne...  ::

----------


## Sév51

> En même temps, si à la fourrière il était manipulé tous les jours comme il a été manipulé samedi pour que je le récupère, ça m'étonne pas que ce pauvre loulou soit complètement à la retourne...


je n'ose imaginer...

----------


## SarahC

Ca ne m'étonne pas....

----------


## Saff

Avec les chatons ça allait, mais lui et la mienne, c'était bof bof. Et la mienne aussi, c'est une sacrée terreur ! Elle est cro méchante ! Elle fait des ronrons des fois, trop impressionnant ! ::

----------


## SarahC

> Avec les chatons ça allait, mais lui et la mienne, c'était bof bof. Et la mienne aussi, c'est une sacrée terreur ! Elle est cro méchante ! Elle fait des ronrons des fois, trop impressionnant !


C pr cela qu'ils sont décrits comme flippés à la base, car de fait, de voir des gens "doux" comme cela tous les jours, ben c con, mais un chat ça "sent" à qui ça peut faire confiance...
Et les morts, je pense aussi, qu'ils captent qu'il y en a, surtout qd on les sort de la cage non pr les sortir avec Saff un beau samedi matin d'hiver....
Donc ne pas non plus sous estimer les dégâts psychologiques pr un animal, qu'il soit en refuge, qu'il eutha ou non, ou là, c'est tjs un moment très difficile, surtout qu'avant, souvent, c'est un humain qui les a trahis.

----------


## Saff

Ah bah c'est clair qu'il y a une ambiance et des odeurs... On a eu ma chienne losqu'elle était encore chiot (donc je suis certaine qu'elle n'avait jamais vu un refuge) et on l'a emmenée quand on est allé chercher notre deuxième loulou : je n'ai jamais pu la faire entrer dans le refuge. Elle était complètement paniquée. On a dû faire les présentations à l'extérieur. Et même là, il ramenait toutes les odeurs de l'intérieur... Elle fuyait quand il l'approchait alors que ma chienne c'est un bisounours... 10 min après c'était réglé mais c'était vraiment choquant de la voir avec un comportement totalement différent.

----------


## banzai

c'est pourquoi ,il ne faut pas éternisé l'attente dans ce contexte 
la noire " caractérielle " de mistigrette fait des prouesses aussi

----------


## SarahC

Pauvre Chouquinou, il en a bavé le pauvre!

----------


## Saff

Moi je viens de tenter le porter, c'est pas gagné !  ::  Mais comme d'hab, jamais méchante. Elle accepte que mes mains passent sous son ventre pour la gratouiller, pour le reste va falloir patienter.

----------


## banzai

moi il me fait l'opéra la nuit  ::

----------


## PiaM

Et voici enfin une photo du petit paquet venu se rajouter 0
*7) femelle 5 mois, tortie tabby, timide
8) femelle 5 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide*

il n'était pas sur les liste, trappé au même endroit que les autres, le petit bonhomme a du se trouver au mauvai moment au mauvais endroit, il est déjà castré et clairement il a vécu avec l'humain.
Décrit sur sa fiche comme "un peu craintif", jugez vous même, et c'est comme ça et pire encore depuis qu'il est arrivé:






Il a tellement peur qu'il se met sur le dos dès qu'il me voit arriver   :: 

Alors qui en veut, du un peu craintif ? il y en a chaque semaine sur les listes   ::   et chacun d'eux, craintif ou pas, mérite d'en sortir au plus vite

----------


## banzai

vu que le roux et blanc commence à se détendre si tu es oki flokello ,je vais le gardé un peu plus longtemps histoire d'etre moins perturbé
il rejoindra sa FALD  un peu plus tard 
peux tu me donné son petit nom
le 10 ,lui ferait son rappel

----------


## Muriel P

> vu que le roux et blanc commence à se détendre si tu es oki flokello ,je vais le gardé un peu plus longtemps histoire d'etre moins perturbé
> il rejoindra sa FALD  un peu plus tard 
> peux tu me donné son petit nom
> le 10 ,lui ferait son rappel


Tu fais un super travail de socia avec ce chat ! Bravo et merci pour lui  ::

----------


## lynt

Ça sent le craquage, allez avoue !  ::

----------


## banzai

non non je peux pas me permettre mais il a besoin de voir que tous le monde n'est pas mauvais , il était pas craintif à la base ça se voit donc faut simplement évité trop de chamboulement , sa FALD le récupèrera mieux dans ses pattes

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les dons n'ont pas été pointés sur ce sos là il me semble......

----------


## lynt

Pour aider SarahC : *

RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  (TROCA) dont 30  pour le 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P) reçu pas indispensable

TOTAL: 360 

*

----------


## sab_

n'hésitez pas à me faire un mp quand les dons auront été attribués svp, je suis pas mal prise en ce moment! 

Qu'il est beau le p'tit roux banzaï, j'aime beaucoup la dernière photo, très touchante  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci Lynt.
Sab, je pointe tt cela au plus vite.
Aux assocs qui nous lisent, BESOIN DES FACTURES si jamais il y en a!
Merci!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas de facture pour moi concernant les petits loulous 6 et 9

Par contre des nouvelles et une photo : après avoir été qq jours chez chantil77 puis 1 semaine chez la maison de cannel, je les ai emmené chez Taysa cette nuit. Ils sont trop trop trop mignon et je trouve qu'il y a un sacré air de famille entre eux et Lexie ( ils viennent du même endroit ). J'ai juste une photo de la pépette, le petit malou s'est enfilé sous le lit et c'était 2h du mat, la gymnastique pas bon à cette heure ci

----------


## Calymone

Comme vous pouvez le voir, mini Baly est avec nous.

C'est une minette adorable, vraiment de tout petit gabarit, elle a encore besoin de prendre du poids, car toute maigrichonne, même si elle a déjà commencer à grossir (faut dire, qu'est ce qu'elle mange !!).

Elle respire maintenant très bien, et je ne l'ai pas entendue éternuer depuis quelques jours maintenant (ce qui n'est pas le cas de Kynaï, sacré coryza chronique va !!) par contre, comme on peux voir sur les photos, prisent hier matin, ses yeux coulent toujours beaucoup. Mais c'est sur la bonne voie.

La puce est OK chats sans soucis (même si au début, elle fait un peu sa rebelle ^^) et avec les chiens, petits à petits, ca va, hier elle a fait un long bisous sur la bouche à Danaïs ^^ 
Elle commence à sortir de la chambre, et m'a même rejoint dans le canapé hier soir pour quelques caresses, alors que les chiens étaient là !

Dans 2 jours, je suis certaine qu'elle sera parfaitement adaptée à la maison !!

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les nouvelles de Baly, elle est craquante !  ::  (j'ai un gros faible pour les chats tigrés !)

----------


## TROCA

Trop beaux les tigrounets . Rien que du gentil au final !
Pour le rouquinou pourquoi pas lui donner le nom de sa nounou Banzai ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*6) mâle 3/4 mois, brun tabby et blc, timide
9) femelle 4 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timide
*
Des nouvelles : le petit mâle s'apellera Guess et la petite femelle Guzzi. Ils vont bien mais y'a un peu de boulot de socia et c'est Taysa qui s'y colle lol.

----------


## Java08

Nous n'avons reçu aucun des dons promis, c'est normal?

----------


## Calymone

Oui, c'est normal, car les dons ici n'ont pas encore été pointés, c'est à dire qu'ils n'ont pas encore été "divisés" par assoc'.

----------


## SarahC

Ce n'est normal ds le sens où je me tape tt et dois quémander des factures, des nouvelles, des photos, selon le SOS, pas normal que personne ms personne ne comprenne que mon break vendredi-mardi soit salutaire, et pas normal que je continue à être la personne que 70% traite co son laquais. Sur ce je reviens je ne sais pas qd. La répartition, fin de semaine Max, factures ou pas, rien à faire. Pas faute d'avoir relancé. Maintenant il faut LIRE ET SUIVRE les SOS. C'est un petit coup de pouce, rien de plus. J'espère que personne n'est à ça près pr soigner et stériliser ses protégés. Ah, et je n'ai pas 24/24 à consacrer à la PA non plus contrairement à ce que l'on semble penser.

----------


## Java08

Nous pour Gaïa ex n°1, pour l'instant c'est rappel des vaccins et vaccination leucose, plus médocs pour un petit souci à l'oeil, je dois envoyer le montant? et à qui? la stérilisation sera faite prochainement.

----------


## SarahC

Chacun aura sa part, répartie au plus juste et proportionnellement. Les dons servent à aider pr stéril et vaccins ou gros soins. On réparti selon ce qu'on a. Pr les soins et factures je parle des hospitalisations. Pr le reste on part sur une moyenne générale commune à tous. Sur ce je retourne en we.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Pas de facture pour moi concernant les petits loulous 6 et 9
> 
> Par contre des nouvelles et une photo : après avoir été qq jours chez chantil77 puis 1 semaine chez la maison de cannel, je les ai emmené chez Taysa cette nuit. Ils sont trop trop trop mignon et je trouve qu'il y a *un sacré air de famille entre eux et Lexie* ( ils viennent du même endroit ). J'ai juste une photo de la pépette, le petit malou s'est enfilé sous le lit et c'était 2h du mat, la gymnastique pas bon à cette heure ci
> 
> Pièce jointe 24054


*C'est CLAIR!!! En plus de la robe, ils ont le même genre de "maquillage", les traits noirs qui partent du coin externe de lil et qui reviennent sur la pommette!!!*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Merci pour les nouvelles de Baly, elle est craquante !  (j'ai un gros faible pour les chats tigrés !)


*idem !!! (pour tout!!!)*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce qui expliquerait le bon bidon de la miss peut être.....

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *19) mâle 1 an bleu, timidou mais sociable**  => Babe78** 
> 
> *Pièce jointe 22216 *Il est timide, oui, mais il se soigne!!!*  *Parce-qu'on peut le toucher et l'attraper sans crainte.*


Comment va ce beau timidou? Quel est son prénom aujourd'hui? Merci

----------


## babe78

c'est Gepetto et il vient de rejoindre son adoptant hier  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *super merci !*

----------


## Rinou

Quelle bonne nouvelle !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Elle est morte....
C'est super de les sauver pour se dire qu'ils vont juste encore agoniser...
Je suis à la fois triste ET en colère. Elle ne méritait pas une fin de vie aussi atroce...



*21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
 Grosse urgence aussi pour elle : Anorexie/Coryza important* 

*Pas bien, et triste*

----------


## Calymone

Mon dieu, pauvre puce ...


Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de facture pour Baly, la petite tigrée sortie de ce SOS. A part son gros coryza, dont on commence ENFIN a en voir le bout ...

----------


## Mistouflette

pauvre puce..;elle m'avait fait vraiment mal au coeur à sa sortie avec son regard insupportable de tristesse  :: 

elle n'en pouvait plus

----------


## coch

*21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
*la pauvre, elle était sortie le 27 janvier, RIP petite, ta super nounou a tout fait pour toi.... ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Repose en paix petite puce.
Son regard m'avait tellement émue...

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petite misère, quelle tristesse ... ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben clairement ce SOS là je m'en souviens bien, car des regards si tristes, et des chats aussi mal psychologiquement que physiquement, elle, elle en est le triste symbole.....

----------


## lynt

RIP puce  ::  C'est toujours mieux de finir sa vie dans les bras aimants de sa FA qu'à la fourrière... Merci de lui avoir permis de sortir et d'avoir tout tenté pour la sauver.

----------


## Muriel P

Voilà des nouvelles de l'ex *3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*
Après avoir effectué sa quarantaine chez Gaston (merci !), Gatsby le Magnifique est arrivé jeudi soir chez moi (merci à la gentille cotraineuse !). 
Il est effectivement craintif, mais j'ai l'impression que ça ne va pas trop durer !  ::   Il m'accepte bien dans la pièce et vient dans son panier, même si je suis à côté. Je ne peux pas encore le toucher cependant. 
Je passe beaucoup de temps avec lui et j'espère que nous allons vite devenir bons amis ! Je vous tiens au courant de son évolution !

----------


## girafe

Pour aider au niveau des dons si pas d'erreurs je trouve
Pour la 15
*15 ) femelle 1an brun tabby sociable ++
=>Calymone (handi cats)
**40 € (Girafe) dont 30€ pour le15 sans reçu
10 € (Lexiekiwi)pour le 15 sans reçu
20 €(Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu

60 Euros
*
Pour le 1*
**1) femelleadulte noire, 1 an, gentille timide
=>Java08*
*100 € (TROCA) dont 30 € pour le3 - 30 € pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
30 € (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et2 avec reçu*
*
45 EUROS

*Pour le 2*
**2) mâle 3 ansroux tabby blanc timidou un peu craintif
FIV+
=> Flokelo
**100 € (TROCA) dont 30 € pour le3 - 30 € pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
50 € (Rinou) pour le 2 avecreçu
**30 € (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
**
95 euros

*Pour le 3*
**
3)Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
=>Kabouli Cats
**100 € (TROCA) dont 30 € pour le3 
30 € (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu

60 Euros
*
resterait donc a  attribuer *
**20 € (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou3 avec reçu si possible (la 1 est celle qui a le moins)
+
80 Euros a partager pour les autres
**10 € (Girafe)  sansreçu
20 € (TanjaK) avecreçu
20 € (clemcooksie) avecreçu si possible
20 € (Muriel P) reçupas indispensable
10 € (TROCA)*

----------


## SarahC

> Pour aider SarahC : *
> 
> RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS
> 
> 100  (TROCA) dont 30  pour le 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
> 30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
> 20  (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
> 30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
> 40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
> ...


On répartira selon les besoins de chacun et aussi selon les soins.
Pas uniquement selon qui a pointé quel chat, car sinon, nous aurons des chats "impopulaires" qui risquent de ne rien avoir. 
Je ferai le point sous peu.

----------


## lynt

Les calculs n'étaient de toute façon pas bons pour les chats 1 et 2 : ça aurait donné 30€ (15+15) pour le (1) et 80€ (50+15+15) pour le (2) soit un reste de 110€. Et s'il faut répartir 110€ sur 10 chats (au pif, me souviens plus du nombre de chats sortis cette semaine là) n'ayant pas eu de dons nominatifs, ce n'est pas juste de donner 80€ à un chat et 10€ à un autre (si tous les deux ont le même état de santé bien-sûr). Par ailleurs cela aurait l'effet pervers de motiver les assoc à sortir tel chat parce qu'il a beaucoup de dons et pas un autre qui est resté invisible aux yeux des donateurs.

----------


## Muriel P

> Voilà des nouvelles de l'ex *3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*
> Après avoir effectué sa quarantaine chez Gaston (merci !), Gatsby le Magnifique est arrivé jeudi soir chez moi (merci à la gentille cotraineuse !). 
> Il est effectivement craintif, mais j'ai l'impression que ça ne va pas trop durer !   Il m'accepte bien dans la pièce et vient dans son panier, même si je suis à côté. Je ne peux pas encore le toucher cependant. 
> Je passe beaucoup de temps avec lui et j'espère que nous allons vite devenir bons amis ! Je vous tiens au courant de son évolution !


Le gros progrès du jour ! Gatsby a mangé une tranche entière de blanc de poulet dans mes doigts !  ::  Bon, je ne peux pas encore le caresser, mais là, il a vraiment apprécié.
Je vais continuer à l'amadouer ce joli coeur, j'ai trouvé ce qui marche avec lui, la gourmandise ! 
Voilà une nouvelle photo pourrie, désolée, faite avec mon portable.

----------


## Rinou

Bravo Muriel ! ::

----------


## lynt

Génial !!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rappel vaccin fait ce soir pour GUZZI et GUESS avec une petite photo au passage :

----------


## Rinou

Roooh, j'adore la tête avec les oreilles à l'horizontale !

----------


## Gaston

Ma petite panthère Gatsby serait un petit gourmand............   :: 
  Bravo Muriel :: 

Avec moi impossible de le toucher et quand je passais près de sa cage de quarantaine, il fonçait sur la grille toutes griffes dehors. J'ai du protéger mes mains avec des gants simplement pour prendre la gamelle et la remplir.....

Mais je pensais aussi que celà était du à son enfermement je ne sais combien de temps il est resté à la fourrière dans un état de stress lié au lieu et à la maison la quarantaine se faisant dans mon garage, je ne peux les laisser en liberté, sinon il iraient se cacher dans le plus petit recoin et ensuite impossible de les soigner si coryza. 

Ils sont si flipper quand ils arrivent à la maison ces petits loups........

----------


## Rinou

> Ma petite panthère Gatsby serait un petit gourmand............


Effectivement je l'avais remarqué aussi car lorsque j'approchais ma main il crachait et tappais mais lorsque celle-ci tenait une gamelle de pâtée, non seulement il mangeait dedans mais je pouvais aussi l'attirer près de moi tout doucement en la rapprochant.
Il est aussi curieux car il n'hésitait pas à sortir de son coussin situé dans l'une des cages pour aller dans la seconde afin de mieux voir ce que je faisais. ::

----------


## Calymone

Je ne vous est pas encore parler de la stérilisation de Baly, c'est vrai qu'elle avait RDV en même temps que l'amputation et donc le décès de Polochon, alors du coup, je n'avais pas trop le cœur d'en parler ...

Tout c'est très bien passer, seulement, mademoiselle a fait la chipie, et, pendant qu'elle se réveillait, elle en a profiter pour faire sauter tout ces fils  :shock: 

Alors ni une ni deux, hop, les vétos lui ont mis des agrafes, et lui ont bandés tout le bidon, na !

La voilà, en train de réclamer à manger ^^

Je suis très déçue, car elle n'est pas photogénique du tout, c'est une minette magnifique, avec une tête toute en finesse et en douceur, mais les photos ne lui rendent pas dut out hommage, car elle fait toujours une drôle de tête dessus ...



Avec Kynaï :

----------


## Lexiekiwi

C'est vrai, Baly est 1000 fois +++ en réel qu'en photo  ::  mais on se rend bien compte tout de même qu'elle est jolie, c'est un "petit modèle" super charmant!
Cette photo avec Kinaï est super je trouve, d'un côté Baly qui est un peu verte de se payer un pansement, et de l'autre Kinaï qui prend la pose que j'appelle "Ecole des Fans", genre bien mimi pattes jointes, queue rangée, le dos bien droit, avec son ptit collier et prêt à nous chanter son ptit truc durement répété...  :Smile:  Miaou!!!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *21) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche sociable ++
> *la pauvre, elle était sortie le 27 janvier, RIP petite, ta super nounou a tout fait pour toi....


Oui une GROSSE PENSÉE pour Elle, pour Polochon, et pour tous les pauvres Trésors qu'ils ont rejoint, ceux qui ont eu "la chance" de sortir avant de nous quitter, ceux qui ne l'ont pas eue... 
Que les sauvetages continuent!!!

----------


## Saff

Des nouvelles de Gaïa, la minette n°1 de ce post.

La miss va bien et a récupéré le peu de poids qui lui manquait. Elle est très gentille, pas un sou de méchanceté même si elle reste craintive. Pour l'instant, il n'y a que moi qui peut la caresser longuement (une vraie machine à ronrons d'ailleurs), mon copain y arrive un peu mais au moindre geste "bizarre" qu'il fait : COURAGE ! FUYONS !  :Big Grin: 
A part nous, ça reste compliqué. Ma mère est venue à la maison l'autre jour et elle n'est pas sortie de la bibliothèque de la soirée. :/

Elle me tolère de mieux en mieux dans l'appart, et ne rase plus les murs quand je me déplace, sauf quand elle mange.

Elle est joueuse comme c'est pas permis. Elle adore s'amuser avec sa queue (la pauvre petite malheureuse, elle doit pas avoir assez de jouets  :: ) et elle est littéralement amoureuse de sa souris mécanique, qu'elle balance allègrement d'un bout à l'autre de l'appart. Par contre si j'ai le malheur de la mettre en marche, elle recule de deux mètres !

Bref, tout va bien. Elle fera son rappel leucose début mars.

Gaïa vous fait des bisous. ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Trop mignonne Gaïa  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour les nouvelles!
J'ai quelques répartitions de dons en retard.
Je l'y atèle au plus vite car là ça commence à faire long pour les assocs.
Si qqn passe par là et peut me faire remonter le dernier pointage.
Idem pour les SOS qui ne sont pas encore pointés.
Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le recap


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  (TROCA) dont 30  pour le 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
20  (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P) reçu pas indispensable
*
*TOTAL: 360 
*

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Très belle Gaïa;

----------


## SarahC

Je vais tenter un début de répartitions, car il me semble que pr le 3, pr
*30  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
C'est déjà réglé avec BBJPDS*


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

100  (TROCA) dont 30  pour le 3 - 30  pour 1 et 2 avec reçu
20  (Sab_) pour le 1 ou 2 ou 3 avec reçu si possible
30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue pour les 1 et 2 avec reçu
40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu
10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
20  (Muriel P) reçu pas indispensable
*
*TOTAL: 330 
*

----------


## SarahC

Voici enfin le pointage, j'ai tenté de respecter au mieux la répartition, de retrouver qui était sous qui. 
Ca n'a pas l'air comme cela, mais cela prend du temps. Et il ne faut pas se planter. Si les assocs ont des photos et nouvelles fraîches à poster, ce serait super, afin que l'on ait un retour sur sauvetage, façon de parler, maintenant que plus d'un mois est passé.



 ::  *PiaM, merci de de rapprocher de tes donateurs en MP pr leur indiquer la marche à suivre:*  :: 

*10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu
**+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 13 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu**
____
TOTAL: 30  (son assoc ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus)


* ::  *Calymone, idem, merci:*  :: 

*20  (Muriel P) reçu pas indispensable*
*40  (Girafe) dont 30 pour le 15 sans reçu*
*____
TOTAL: 60  (son assoc ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus)


* ::  *Java08, idem, merci:*  :: *

**40  (TROCA) dont 30  pour 1 avec reçu*
*20  (Sab_) pour le 1 avec reçu si possible*
*____
TOTAL: 60 ** (son assoc délivre des reçus)*_
_*

* ::  *Flokelo, idem, merci:*  :: *

**50  (Rinou) pour le 2 avec reçu
**30  (TROCA) pour 2 avec reçu*
___
*TOTAL: 80 * *(son assoc délivre des reçus)*_
_

 ::  *Chatperlipopette, idem, merci:*  :: 

*20  (TanjaK) avec reçu
20  (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
**10  (TROCA) avec reçu**
___
TOTAL: 50  (son assoc délivre des reçus)*_
_*
* ::  *Babe78, idem, merci:*  :: 

*Je propose de reporter sur les chats qu'elle a pris, afin que tout le monde ait quelque chose (la répartition n'est certes jamais parfaite, mais il est important que chacune des assocs ayant sauvé des chats aient chacune une part des dons):*

*30  (Marie-Th. M) hors Rescue avec reçu* *
TROCA, je vous laisse vous rapprocher de Babe78 et de votre amie afin de leur indiquer les coordonnées et marche à suivre. 
___
TOTAL: 30 ** (son assoc délivre des reçus)*_
_

*
J'ai une facture pr la minette décédée, je dois remettre la main dessus. Elle devait aller chez PiaM.*
 ::  *Je propose donc de rebasculer ce don là là-dessus:*  :: 

*20  (TROCA) avec reçu
*
J'ai changé de téléphone, et ma nouvelle carte SIM a perdu des données sur au moins un mois. 
Le véto de Cyrano avait pris en charge sous son compte la facture de la petite qui est décédée.
 ::  *Je propose donc à TROCA de se rapprocher de Cyrano en MP qui lui indiquera le montant*  :: , qui n'est certes pas "élevé", mais qui ne concerne pas Cyrano, et de fait, il faudra bien la couvrir. 
Merci. 




J'espère avoir réparti au mieux, ce n'est jamais simple.
Je sais qu'il y a des pointages de départ, des conditions par rapport aux reçus, je tente de faire en sorte que chaque assoc participante ait un peu quelque chose.
Ce n'est jamais respecté à la lettre car qd on a des dons fléchés, on a aussi des chats qui n'ont rien du tout. Et il y a certes les stéril et castrations, mais aussi des soins, parfois des décès. J'ai tenté de faire "au mieux", et j'espère au moins ne pas avoir oublié un chat de la liste. Dorénavant il faudra vraiment que nous nous atelions à pointer au plus vite les factures en ligne, et la répartition de base, sans attendre, car parfois les assocs ont des factures mensualisées. Et je souhaite aussi que les assocs ne pouvant pas délivrer de reçus aient une participation, car ce n'est que "de l'administratif", elles ne sont en aucun cas "moins bonnes" que d'autres qui en délivrent, et ont le mérite d'aider bien souvent ces SOS fourrières. 

Merci à toutes et à tous, désolée encore pour le retard, on fait au mieux. Si erreur de pointage ou si j'ai oublié un chat, merci de me faire signe au plus vite, car une fois les dons envoyés, il sera trop tard pour réparer. Il est difficile de toucher à ces dons là en respectant les choix et intérêts de tous, mais il faut bien trancher, et j'espère ne pas froisser qui que ce soit dans la façon de faire.

----------


## SarahC

Je l'ai:

*20  (TROCA) avec reçu
*

----------


## SarahC

Outre les 78  il y a aussi cette facture, qui est sous Cyrano chez le véto, donc sur son compte, et qui est l'un des minous de PiaM.

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour la répartition des dons SarahC !! 

Bon, je peux pas cacher cette bonne nouvelle qui me rend si euphorique ce soir : j'ai caressé Gatsby pour la 1ère fois tout à l'heure !!!  :: 
C'est vrai qu'il en était pas ravi, hein, il grognait et avait les oreilles couchées, mais il s'est laissé faire ! Je me dis que si il m'a laissé le toucher aujourd'hui, il me laissera recommencer ! Donc, grande victoire après quelques jours de découragement où je trouvais qu'on ne progressait plus vraiment lui et moi (il se détendait toutefois un peu plus chaque jour, mais au contact de mon Ghizmo, dont il recherche la compagnie, et aussi tout seul puisqu'il fait de grandes parties de jeu de balle). 
J'entends dire le plus grand bien des croquettes RC Calm, donc je vais peut-être lui en donner aussi, si ça peut l'aider à passer ce cap difficile de l'habituation à l'humain. Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez ? (Je lui donne de l'Anxitane depuis 9 jours) Merci !

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup !!!
Donatrices contactées  ::

----------


## Java08

Merci Sarah, j'ai aussi contacté les personnes.

----------


## SarahC

Parfait!

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse de voir que tu progresse, certe doucement, avec Catsby.... IL m'a fallu avec un chat plus de 8 mois (je ne connaissais pas encore ce produit) avant d'obtenir ce que tu viens d'avoir avec notre petite panthère
L'anxitane est un produit qui chez moi a fait des miracles, mais il faut être patiente car il est préconnisé de poursuivre le traitement pendant plusieurs semaines pour aider le chat ou le chien.
L'avantage de ce produit est qu'il n'y a pas d'accoutumance.......

Donc si tu peux le toucher, fait lui une caresse pour moi

----------


## Calymone

Le résultat du test PCR de Baly est revenu positif ..

Que de bonne nouvelles en ce moment, n'est ce pas ?!

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## TROCA

> Le résultat du test PCR de Baly est revenu positif ..
> 
> Que de bonne nouvelles en ce moment, n'est ce pas ?!


Quelle poisse ! J'espère que cette jolie minette ne développera pas la maladie et que cela ne l'empêchera pas de trouver un adoptant. Merci Calymone de l'avoir sortie de fourrière afin qu'elle puisse avoir toute l'attention et l'amour qu'elle mérite.
Bon courage Calymone et pensez à tous ceux que vous avez sauvés et qui grâce à vous sont définitivement sortis d'affaire et à tous ceux qui sans vous seraient morts seuls en fourrière et que vous avez entourés d'amour et de soins !
 :: à vous !

----------


## Lexiekiwi

TROCA a tout dit! Câlin à petite Baly  ::  et merci Calymone pour elle et les autres...

----------


## lynt

Pfff courage Calymone... De gros câlins à la belle, je suis sûre que ça n'empêchera pas les gens de craquer pour elle, elle est magnifique cette petite puce  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui elle est magnifique alors j'espère qu'elle trouvera malgré tout une gentille petite famille ^^

----------


## SarahC

> *PiaM, merci de de rapprocher de tes donateurs en MP pr leur indiquer la marche à suivre:* 
> 
> *10  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 15 sans reçu
> 20  (Pistache69) pour le 15 sans reçu**
> ____
> TOTAL: 30  (son assoc ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus)
> *


Précision! Les filles, vous aviez ciblé la 15, mais comme il fallait bien à mon sens que chaque assoc et en particulier celles qui ne peuvent pas encore délivrer de reçu ait qqch, le faire en reportant parfois, pr être "au plus juste". Si ok, on fait donc ainsi.
J'aurais pu vous pointer sur Calymone, mais en gros, c kif kif bourricot, l'aide allant aux 2 assocs, peu importe comment.

----------


## SarahC

> *
> 3) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif
> *_Piste en cours, en attende de confirmation FA quarantaine, et recherche asso ! 
> A des dons et une prise en charge pour les rappels de vaccinations !!_


Par contre, plantage, le 13 était un doublon du 3!!!
Donc pour BBJPDS, et donc pour le chat allé chez Muriel P, c'est cela?

*Muriel P, je te laisse du coup te rapprocher de:*




> *+ Rappel de vaccin pris en charge par Lorris pour le 13 ( tarifs assoc )* *avec reçu*

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN  NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE  FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## Muriel P

Ma petite panthère Gatsby a été castrée aujourd'hui ! Tout s'est bien passé. Bon, il est pas très content là, alors je le laisse tranquille. Je n'ai pas eu trop de mal à le mettre dans sa caisse de transport ce matin (je peux toujours pas le prendre dans mes bras) ! 
De jolis progrès cette semaine : depuis dimanche et la 1ère caresse, je continue à le caresser tous les jours, mais il n'aime pas encore ça. Et depuis 2-3 jours, il joue avec moi, par exemple avec les lacets de mon pyjama qu'il adore attraper et auxquels il donne de bons coup de pattes ! Il est très rigolo quand il joue. Et le jeu l'aide à se détendre, puisque quand il joue il s'approche très près de moi (il m'a un peu griffé à la cuisse hier, mais pas grave, je suis trop contente qu'il vienne jouer "avec" moi). 
Il fait toujours du charme à mon Ghizmo pour qu'il joue avec lui. C'est toujours aussi beau de voir ces 2 magnifiques chats noirs ensemble ! 
Je mettrais de nouvelles photos d'ici peu. 

Petite question : pour un chat craintif qui franchit le pas de se laisser toucher, il faut ensuite combien de temps pour qu'il aime les caresses ? Je ne l'ai pour l'instant jamais entendu ronronner :-(

----------


## SarahC

Ca dépend vraiment du chat, soit c rapide, et j'en ai vu, soit petit à petit.
Il y a des infos ici, à tout hasard, et sur les pages précédentes, j'ai posté des conseils, glanés au hasard, vas voir:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...7%29-SOS/page9

----------


## chatperlipopette

Guess et Guzzi sont maintenant en FA à la maison. La nénette est bien plus curieuse et intrépide que lui. Je fonds complètement devant le matou. Magnifique  :: 

Photos très prochainement.

----------


## Muriel P

> Ca dépend vraiment du chat, soit c rapide, et j'en ai vu, soit petit à petit.
> Il y a des infos ici, à tout hasard, et sur les pages précédentes, j'ai posté des conseils, glanés au hasard, vas voir:
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/44606-SOS-Une-dizaine-de-chats-vit-sur-un-site-en-démolition-!!!-Strasbourg-(67)-SOS/page9


Merci pour le lien ! J'avais vu mais pas encore tout lu, voilà qui est chose faite :-) Les choses que je fais déjà : passer du temps avec lui tous les jours (je lui parle, je suis sur le pc, je lis...), lui donner à manger dans ma main, jouer avec lui, le toucher sur les flancs quand il fuit le contact, lui faire des sourires de chat, lui faire voir ou sentir les objets dont je me sers (du livre à la brosse à cheveux, du coup, il vient même fouiller dans ma trousse de toilette pendant que je me maquille, c'est marrant). 
Et puis donc je lui donne de l'Anxitane, et là j'ai commandé des croquettes RC Calm et du felliway en spray, bien que je ne sais pas si le felliway est encore utile vu qu'il est là depuis quelques semaines maintenant ! 

Je veux pas avoir l'air d'être trop pressée ! Je veux juste qu'il se sente le plus à l'aise possible et j'ai hâte qu'il ne soit plus stressé par ma présence ou mes caresses. Gatsby est un chat joueur, curieux, sociable avec ses congénères... Et il a une bouille adorable sur laquelle on a envie de lui faire des bisous ! 

Voilà, la suite des aventures prochainement !

----------


## Muriel P

Enfin de "belles" photos de Gatsby :

----------


## Lilly1982

Wahou il est vraiment superbe !!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici des photos de GUESS et GUZZI qui sont chez moi depuis hier soir :

Guess



GUZZI

----------


## Lilly1982

C'est le festival des chats trop choupinou !!!

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Ah les deux sont chez toi Chatperlipopette. Ils sont trop choux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben oui Taysa arrêtant, c'est moi qui les récupère. Mais ils sont trop chou mise à part que Guess subit les câlins pour l'instant.

----------


## Rinou

Merci pour toutes ces photos !
Ca me fait plaisir de revoir ta belle panthère Muriel.  ::

----------


## anne moisson

Il est vraiment magnifique GATSBY sur les photos , il paraît beaucoup plus Zen  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *Chatperlipopette, idem, merci:*  :: 

*20 € (TanjaK) avec reçu
20 € (clemcooksie) avec reçu si possible
**10 € (TROCA) avec reçu**
___
TOTAL: 50 € (son assoc délivre des reçus)*_

Merci à Tanjak, Clemcooksie et TROCA : j'ai bien reçu vos dons respectifs et les reçus seront postés lundi matin._

----------


## Gaston

Heureuse de revoir ma petite panthère, merci Muriel les photos montre un chat plus zen, son vécu devrait peu à peu s'éloigner de lui avec le jeu, la douceur et l'amour dont tu l'entoures. I  prend confaince en lui et en toi et les progrès se feront soit doucement, soit par palier mais il est sur la bonne voie   ........  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une visite en vue d'une double adoption dans l'après midi pour Guess et Guzzi.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super nouvelle !!! Je croise les doigts pour eux deux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les deux petits loups vont continuer a grandir ensemble. La famille adopte les deux. C est doublement genial !

----------


## SarahC

Super cool une adoption double, rare en plus!

----------


## Muriel P

> Les deux petits loups vont continuer a grandir ensemble. La famille adopte les deux. C est doublement genial !



Super contente pour eux !!!  ::

----------


## Sév51

Alors là BRAVO *Chaperlipopette* !!
C'est génial pour Guess et Guzzi

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super pour les petits que j'ai été heureuse d'avoir un moment.  :: 
Alors ils aiment les caresses ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Guzzi oui mais Guess les subit toujours même s'il s'est un peu détendu depuis mais ça ne gêne pas le couple qui prendra le temps de les apprivoiser.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

C'est vraiment génial ça.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heureusement qu il y a encore des adoptants patients et qui acceptent de ne pas avoir un chat hyper calin au depart.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici les premières nouvelles de GUESS rebaptisé SWAKO ( j'aime bcp ) et de GUZZI maintenant VANILLE.

Ils ont fait des aménagements pour qu'ils ne dorment plus dans la litière ( ben voui on se cache comme on peut lol ), vous allez voir comme leurs adoptants sont génialissimes.



La maison est grande mais pour l'instant c'est le coin qu'ils ont choisi.

----------


## Sév51

comme des coqs en pâte  ::

----------


## Rinou

C'est formidable ça alors ! ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Oh je suis toute émue  ::  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ils vont avoir une belle vie ces loulous !

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle émotion hier soir ! Gastby a RONRONNE pour la 1ère fois, pendant que je le caressais !!! Jusque là, je tendais toujours bien attentivement l'oreille et je gardais parfois les doigts contre son cou pour guetter l'arrivée des fameux ronrons, et là, oh joie, c'est arrivé !! Et il ronronne fort le petit ! J'aurais pas pu les rater  :: 
Du coup j'ai osé un petit bisou sur son dos tellement j'étais contente ! Gatsby est arrivé chez moi le 16 février dernier, soit il y a 6 semaines aujourd'hui ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Génial Muriel ! Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il commence à être enfin à l'aise ce loulou !

----------


## Gaston

Bravo, car ce n'était pas gagné......... Alors fais lui plein de caresses de sa nounou de quarantaine et aussi un petit bisou

----------


## Rinou

:: 
Quel plaisir quand on obtient les 1ers ronrons d'un chat craintif ou timide !
C'est que du bonheur !!!

----------


## Muriel P

Merci à toutes !!! Voilà sa belle bouille !

----------


## Sév51

Génial !!
Encore un ronronneur qui s'ignorait  :: 
C'est vrai que c'est toujours un moment magique quand un craintif ou ex-sauvageon fait entendre son 1er rhooooooooo rhooooooooo rhooooo

----------


## Lady92

Super!  et qu est ce qu il est beau  ::  il porte bien son nom Gatsby le magnifique!

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

:: il est beau !!!

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Merci ^^  ::

----------


## Rinou

Il est vraiment magnifique ! ::

----------


## Lusiole

Génial :: !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout se passe bien pour Swako et Vanille. Nous emmenons le loulou à la castration lundi. Pour la nénette nous allons attendre un peu car elle est grignette.

----------


## Muriel P

Gatsby  :: 





Avec mon Ghizmo : 



Et sa tête de jeu "je vais t'en coller une "  


 ::

----------


## Gaston

Quel plaisir de le voir ainsi.....  ::  Fais lui de grosses caresses pour moi

Justement ma véto, qui m'avait aidé à le transférer dans la caisse de transport, m'a demandé de ses nouvelles hier soir car elle avait gardé le souvenir d'un petit chat pas facile, facile surtout que je l'appelais "ma panthère"   ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Qu'il est beau  ::

----------


## SarahC

Typiquement la tronche de noireaud "type" que fait l'un de nos adoptés d'il y a loooongtemps, et j'ADORE....
Celui dont je parle fait cela avant de faire une grosse bêtise.....
Genre envoyer un caca au plafond en plein repas ds sa FA "vacances", démonter le meuble où sont ranger bouquins et DVD en les faisant tomber un à un.... Bref, l'air "canaille" par excellence....
Est ce pareil pour lui?

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, j'adore cette bouille de canaille ! Là, il voulait juste m'attraper la main pour jouer.
Gatsby ne donne pas encore dans les grosses bêtises... pour le moment !

----------


## chatperlipopette

GUESS ET GUZZI sont définitivement adoptés.

----------


## SarahC

Et la cantine est bonne on dirait!! Ils vont finir au Pipolino!!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est la photo qui fait ça je t'assure ! Ils se portent bien mais ne sont pas grassouillet !

----------


## SarahC

Ct pas encore des saucisses, te rassure!
C juste que ça fait plaisir de les voir "normaux"!
Ac les cas que l'on sort, on ne voit quasiment jamais aucun chat autrement qu'en sous-poids, et là ct de beaux petits lots!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Hip hip hip hourra  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Des nouvelles du "petit" Bouchon, le rouquinou sorti sous SSAD. C'est un très gentil chat, très câlin, un peu timide et soumis avec les autres chats, mais qui bien-sûr s'entend bien avec mon Ghizmo d'amour, qui décidément fait des miracles ! 
Voilà quelques photos d'une grosse séance de caresses... dans la baignoire ! Il adore se rouler dedans !!

----------


## Muriel P

Ben quoi, il est pas beau mon Bouchon ???  ::

----------


## Faraday

Oh que siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! il a une bouille à bisous et un regard si doux, si gentil !

----------


## lynt

Il est magnifique ton rouquinou, il va devenir un bon gros nounours lui  :: . J'ai des accro de la baignoire ici aussi (et du tapis de bain  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Trop adorable. J'adore les roux et blanc.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bien sûr qu'il est magnifique ce doudou ! <3 Il donne envie de le papouiller !

----------


## Muriel P

Ah ! Merci tout le monde !!!
Et oui il est trop chou et on a envie de le bisouiller  :: 
J'espère qu'il fera vite craquer une famille !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les roux et blancs ont un super caractere.

----------


## Gaston

> Des nouvelles du "petit" Bouchon, le rouquinou sorti sous SSAD.


Pour moi c'est la plus belle photo, il a un regard si doux et si confiant, mais il n'a pas encore de nom ce petit bout?

----------


## lynt

J'avais compris qu'il s'appelait Bouchon moi ?

----------


## Faraday

Moi aussi j'avoue j'ai un faible pour les rouquins : chats, chiens, écureuils, humains...

----------


## Muriel P

Oui c'est ça, je l'ai appelé Bouchon ! Je trouve que c'est simple, mignon et que ça lui va super bien  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Des nouvelles de Bouchon : toujours aussi câlin, il adore être sur les genoux ! Il est encore timide avec les autres chats mais s'habitue doucement à mes supers sociables :-) 
Voilà son post pour adoption : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...36#post1089436

----------


## Rinou

Rooooh, quel amour de chat ! ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Qu'il est beau !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vanille ( ex Guzzi ) a été stérilisée. Tout s'est bien passé. Les deux loulous se portent à merveille dans leur nouvelle famille.

----------


## TROCA

> Des nouvelles de Bouchon : toujours aussi câlin, il adore être sur les genoux ! Il est encore timide avec les autres chats mais s'habitue doucement à mes supers sociables :-)


Trop mignon Bouchon . J'adore la photo sur les genoux. On a vraiment envie de le papouiller. Gros câlins au bonhomme et merci à vous pour ce beau résultat.  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Vanille ( ex Guzzi ) a été stérilisée. Tout s'est bien passé. Les deux loulous se portent à merveille dans leur nouvelle famille.


Merci Chatperli pour ces bonnes nouvelles des 2 petits. Cela fait chaud au coeur de voir certains définitivement sortis d'affaire. ::

----------


## Saff

Petites photos de la n°1 de ce post, Gaïa ! Après avoir été mise plusieurs mois à l'adoption et n'ayant eu aucune piste sérieuse (le fait d'être noire et sauvage à son arrivée chez moi n'a pas dû jouer en sa faveur), nous avons finalement adopté la miss fin 2012. Elle va bien, la cantine est bonne et le panier est douillet. Une petite boule de poils arrivée à Noël chamboule quelques peu ses habitudes de grosse mèmère planplan ! Et visiblement, c'est pour son plus grand bonheur !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Très bonne nouvelle!

----------

